# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  موجز عن الأسرة ( الكتانية ) المغربية .. مع طلب من إخواني المغاربة

## سليمان الخراشي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
كنتُ أتمنى أن أجد موجزًا يفيد عن الأسرة " الكتانية " المغربية ، يبين أصولها وعلاقتها بالتصوف و نشأة تسميتها ، ونبذة عن مشاهيرها ؛ إلى أن وقع بين يدي كتاب : " معلمة المغرب " ، وهو  " قاموس مرتب على حروف الهجاء يحيط بالمعارف المتعلقة بمختلف الجوانب التاريخية والجغرافية والبشرية والحضارية للمغرب الأقصى " - كما جاء على غلافه - . صدر حديثًا ( عام 1425) عن الجمعية المغربية للتأليف والترجمة والنشر . وقد أفردوا للأسرة الكتانية ومشاهيرها الصفحات ( من 6746إلى 6770) . معتمدين على بعض أفراد الأسرة الكتانية في تحرير المادة ؛ مما صبغ العبارات بصبغة تبجيلية ، لا مجال للنقد الشرعي أو التاريخي فيها . ولهذا أحببتُ أن أنقل أهم ماكتب ، وهو المتعلق بالأسرة ككل ، وبعلمين من أعلامها ، طالبًا من الإخوة طلبة العلم - من المغرب خاصة - ، أن يفيدوا بما عندهم من إضافات أو استدراكات تفيد البعيد ، ويكون ذلك بالأسلوب العلمي المحقق . مع مراعاة أن بعض فضلاء الأسرة يُقرون بما وقع في تاريخهم من انحرافات ( بسبب التعلق بالطرقية ) ؛ فلعل على أيديهم يكون تصحيح مسيرة الأسرة " الكتانية " ؛ بأن تُصبح أسرة علمية ، تنشر عقيدة وسنة جدها صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وصحابته الكرام - رضي الله عنهم - ، وتكون أول مبتعد ومُحذرٍ عما يخالف ذلك ، وأن تجمع مع شرف النسب : شرف الاقتداء ، متذكرة قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من بطأ به عملُه ، لم يُسرع به نسَبُه " . والله الهادي . ( ما أخطه بالأزرق يحتاج لإبداء رأي أو تحرير أونقد ) . 

( أسرة الكتاني :
" ينحدر الشرفاء الكتانيون من أمير الناس يحيى الثالث المدعو بالكتاني ابن عمران بن عبدالجليل بن يحيى الثاني بن يحيى الأول ابن محمد بن إدريس الأزهر بن إدريس الأكبر بن عبدالله الكامل بن الحسن المثنى بن الحسن السبط بن علي بن أبي طالب وسيدة النساء فاطمة البتول بنت مولانا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى آله. وقد عدهم النسابة عبدالسلام بن الطيب القادري في الطبقة الأولى من الأشراف. 
وسبب تسميتهم بالكتاني، أن جدهم أمير الناس يحيى الثالث المذكور خيم لجيشه بخيام الكتان، حينما كان أميراً بزواوة، وكانت العادة أنه لا يخيم إلا بخيام الصوف أو الشعَر، فأطلق عليه ذلك اللقب وعلى بنيه من بعده. وكانوا يسمون في الماضي بأمراء الناس نسبة لجدهم المذكور آنفاً، وبالزواوين؛ نسبة لزواوة التي استوطنوها فترة من الزمان، وبشرفاء عقبة ابن صوال؛ نسبة للمحل الذي استوطنوه أولاً عند رجوعهم لفاس في القرن العاشر الهجري. 
وأول من انتقل من سلفهم لتلمسان هو العارف عبدالجليل بن يحيى الثاني (تـ303)، وأول منتقل إلى منطقة شالة قرب الرباط محمد بن عبدالله بن هادي (تـ 542) على الأرجح، وأول منتقل إلى مكناس موسى بن أبي بكر بن محمد (تـ646)، وكانت لهم بها حظوة عند ملوك بني مرين، وتعظيم كبير من لدن أهلها. وفي هذه الفترة انتقل مجموعة من الكتانيين إلى بلاد جاوا بإندونيسيا، ونشروا الإسلام بها، ولهم قبور وضرائح معروفة بمنطقة "سورابايا" بها، بحيث الصغير والكبير بجاوا يعلم أن فضل انتشار الإسلام في تلك الناحية من العالم بفضل الرحالين الكتانيين إليها، كما ذكره الأستاذ الرحالة الهاشمي التونسي في مجلة المقطم الصادرة بتاريخ 13 سبتمبر 1929. وأول عائد إلى فاس هو محمد بن قاسم الكتاني (تـ949). 
وينحدر جميع الشرفاء الكتانيين المعروفين الآن من والد الحي مولاي علي بن القاسم بن عبدالعزيز بن محمد بن قاسم بن عبدالواحد بن علي بن محمد بن علي بن موسى بن أبي بكر بن محمد بن عبدالله بن هادي بن يحيى الثالث الكتاني (تـ1054)، من نجليه محمد وأحمد. وقد قسمت فروعهم الشجرة الكتانية الأخيرة التي أنشأها سنة (1415- 1995) الدكتور حمزة بن الطيب الكتاني إلى ثمانية عشر فرعاً؛ عشرة منها ينتمون إلى الفرع الأحمدي، والمسمى بالطيبي؛ نسبة للقطب مولاي الطيب بن محمد الكتاني، وثمانية منها للفرع المحمدي، ويسمى الحلبي نسبة للشيخ أحمد بن عبدالحي الحلبي الذي زوج بنته السيدة فاطمة من الشيخ محمد الفضيل بن العربي بن محمد بن علي الكتاني. 
ويستقر غالب الشرفاء الكتانيين الذين يقدر عددهم الآن بين ذكور وإناث بحوالي ألف وخمسمائة فرد بالمغرب، منهم فرقة تقطن بسوريا، وينحدرون من الشيخ محمد المكي بن محمد بن جعفر الكتاني (تـ1393/ 1973)، وفرقة في تونس ينحدرون من الزعيم مولاي الطاهر بن أحمد الكتاني (تـ1258)، وقد تخلى عقبه عن لقب الكتاني، واشتهروا بلقب إدريس، ومنهم الوزير والسفير السابق، الوطني المكافح الأستاذ رشيد بن محمد بن أحمد بن مولاي الطاهر الكتاني. 
كما تواتر في البيت الكتاني منذ القدم الصلاح والبعد عن الظهور وتولي المناصب الرسمية. غير أنه في القرنين، الثالث عشر والرابع عشر الهجريين اشتهر منهم مصلحون مجددون، كان لهم دور هام في المساهمة في إدارة عجلة التاريخ المغربي دعوياً وعلمياً وسياسياً. 
وتجدر الإشارة، إلى أن هناك جمعاً من أعلام المغرب والأندلس والمشرق، اشتهروا من قديم الزمان باسم "الكتاني"، حصر جملة من أسمائهم صاحب "النبذة اليسيرة"، و"تحفة الأكياس". كما تسمى جمع من المحبين في العائلة الكتانية باسم "الكتاني"، وهم موزعون في أطراف المغرب، محصورة أسماء جلهم في سجلات المؤسسة العلمية الكتانية بالرباط.
 الشجرة الكتانية: 
عرف الشرفاء الكتانيون بالحرص الشديد على نسبهم، وقد حازوا أكثر من ثلاثين رسماً تثبت نسبهم منذ الزمن المريني إلى الآن، ضمن جلها الشيخ جعفر بن إدريس الكتاني (1323/ 1904) في كتابه المخطوط "الرياض الريانية في الشعبة الكتانية". وقد حافظوا عليها جيلاً بعد جيل، فمن الشيخ جعفر الكتاني انتقلت لنجله الشيخ محمد بن جعفر الكتاني، ومنه لأخيه الشيخ أحمد بن جعفر الكتاني، ومنه للشيخ عبدالحي بن عبدالكبير الكتاني. 
ومن أهم الشجرات التي حفظها لنا التاريخ : 
-شجرة الشيخ جعفر بن إدريس الكتاني (1323/ 1904) وقد ضمنها في كتابه "الرياض الريانية في الشعبة الكتانية"، ويرجع تاريخها إلى أواسط شوال من عام 930. 
-شجرة الشيخ محمد بن جعفر الكتاني (1345- 1926) وقد ضمنها في كتابه "النبذة اليسيرة في أحوال الشعبة الكتانية، ويرجع تاريخها إلى أواخر ربيع الثاني عام 994. 
-شجرة الشيخ عبدالكبير بن هاشم الكتاني (1350/ 1930) وقد ضمنها الشيخ عبدالحي الكتاني في كتابه "المظاهر السامية" وتعد بذلك أول شجرة منمطة للعائلة الكتانية، حيث يرجع تاريخها إلى 14 جمادى الأولى عام 1303. وقد حيّنها بتاريخ 6 ربيع الثاني عام 1334. 
-شجرة الباحث "ميشوبيلير" حيث استند في إصدارها بالفرنسية إلى كتاب "الدر السني" للشيخ عبدالسلام القادري ، وإلى "سلوة الأنفاس" للشيخ محمد بن جعفر الكتاني. وقد نشرها في مجلة العالم الإسلام (R.M.M) سنة (1327/ 1908). 
-شجرة الشيخ محمد المنتصر الكتاني (1419/ 1994). ذيل فيها على شجرة الشيخ عبدالكبير بن هاشم الكتاني، ويرجع تاريخها إلى سنة 1984. 
-شجرة الشيخ محمد الطيب بن محمد المهدي الكتاني ذيل فيها على شجرة الشيخ عبدالكبير بن هاشم الكتاني بتاريخ 15 ذو الحجة 1354، وقد حينها بتاريخ 17 ذو القعدة 1391. 
-شجرة الدكتور علي بن المنتصر الكتاني (1424/ 2001) وهي محفوظة لدى ورثته، وقد أضاف إليها النساء والرجال، سنة 1984، ثم حينها رحمه الله قبل وفاته. 
-شجرة الدكتور حمزة بن الطيب الكتاني: ويرجع تاريخها إلى 29 ذو الحجة 1400/ 1981، وقد تم طبعها عام 1415/ 1995، ثم حينت عام 1425/ 2004 وتشمل الذكور والإناث، وهي أول شجرة للعائلة الكتانية مطبوعة بذكورها وإناثها. 
الزاوية الكتانية: 
أول زاوية كتانية بنيت بفاس هي : "الزاوية الكتانية الكبرى" بحومة القطانين من عدوة فاس القرويين، حيث أسسها أبو المفاخر الشيخ محمد بن عبدالواحد الكتاني (تـ 1289/ 1872)، شيخ الطريقة المحمدية الكتانية. 
وفي عهد الشيخ أبي الفيض محمد بن عبدالكبير الكتاني (تـ 1327/ 1909)، شيخ الطريقة الأحمدية الكتانية ازدهرت الزاوية الكتانية، وأصبحت مأوى لعلماء المشرق الواردين على فاس، وزعمائه الفارين إليها، كعلي بن ظاهر الوتري، ومحمد بن علي الحبشي، وعبدالكريم مراد، وخير الدين التونسي... إلخ. وقد أضيف إلى تدريس مختلف العلوم الشرعية بها تدريس العلوم العصرية من جغرافيا وتاريخ .. وغيرهما، وأصبح لها دور مهم في الحياة العلمية والدعوية والسياسية. 
وفي عهد الطريقة الأحمدية الكتانية المذكورة؛ امتدت للزاوية الكتانية عدة فروع بالمغرب والمشرق، أهمها: الزاوية الكتانية بمراكش، ومكناس، وسلا، وتطوان، والرباط. وكان للزاوية الكتانية بآزمور وزعير والرحامنة دور كبير في إلهاب الثورة المغربية المسلحة ضد الاستعمار الفرنسي. 
الطريقة الكتانية: 
عرف البيت الكتاني عدة شيوخ تربية كان لهم أتباع ومريدون على مدى تاريخه؛ ومن الشيوخ المربين الذين ازدهر بهم البيت الكتاني: عمران بن عبدالجليل بن يحيى الثاني (تـ340)، وعبدالله بن هادي بن يحيى الثالث الكتاني (تـ490) صاحب المدرسة الكتانية بقسنطينة بالجزائر، ومحمد بن قاسم الكتاني (949)، وعبدالعزيز بن محمد الكتاني (997)، ومحمد الطاهر بن محمد الكتاني (أواسط القرن العاشر)، وعبدالله بن أبي طالب الكتاني (1163) ومحمد بن محمد الكتاني الملقب بالحمدوشي (1214)، والطيب بن محمد الكتاني (تـ1253)، والوليد بن هاشم الكتاني (تـ1259)، والطائع بن هاشم الكتاني (تـ1264)، وسليمان بن عبدالحفيظ الكتاني (تـ1274)، ومحمد الزمزمي بن إبراهيم الكتاني (تـ1295) وغيرهم. غير أن الطريقة الكتانية بالمعنى المصطلح عليه تنقسم إلى الطريقة الكتانية المحمدية، والطريقة الكتانية الأحمدية. 
أ-الطريقة الكتانية المحمدية: أسسها الشيخ أبو المفاخر محمد بن عبدالواحد الكتاني (تـ1289/ 1872) بفاس، وهي طريقة مستقلة، مبنية على الكتاب والسنة، مستغرقة في الذات المحمدية من حيث التخلق بشمائله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، والتعرف على سيرته الزكية، والتبحر في معرفة السنة النبوية وكتب الحديث، ومن استغراق أتباع هذه الطريقة في السنة النبوية أن كتب الحديث كانت تسرد وتشرح بها على طول السنة. 
ولهذه الطريقة أوراد يومية؛ متمثلة في الورد اللزومي، وورد السحر ، وورد للنساء، ولها أكثر من أربعين حزباً يواظب عليها أتباعها. وهي طريقة مستقلة، لا قادرية ولا شاذلية، انتشرت في فاس وضواحيها. وأهم شيوخها: أبو المفاخر محمد بن عبدالواحد الكتاني، وأبو المكارم عبدالكبير بن محمد الكتاني، وأبو المواهب جعفر بن إدريس الكتاني. 
ب-الطريقة الكتانية الأحمدية: نسبة لمقام: "الأحمدية"؛ عرفها مؤسسها الشيخ أبو الفيض محمد بن عبدالكبير الكتاني الشهيد بأنها: طريقة أحمدية محمدية صديقية، إبراهيمية أويسية اجتبائية. 
أما الأحمدية: فمن حيث استمدادها من باطنيته صلى الله عليه وسلم الأحمدية ، أما المحمدية فمن حيث الوقوف مع ظاهر الشرع في العبادات والمعاملات، والاعتناء باتباع السنن المحمدية. وأما الصديقية: فنسبة لمقام سيدنا أبي بكر الصديق في التصديق والمحبة للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وأما الإبراهيمية فنسبة لسيدنا إبراهيم الخليل عليه السلام الذي كان أمة قانتاً لله حنيفاً. وأما الأويسية فنسبة للتابعي الجليل سيدنا أويس القرني في استغراقه في الشمائل الباطنية للنبي ، والاجتبائية فنسبة لمقام الاجتباء، وهو سرعة العروج في مقامات السلوك. 
وهي طريقة اجتبائية، جذبية، مبنية على أركان أربعة: 
-التوبة مما جنته يداك من حين التكليف إلى وقتك. 
-التزام مقام التقوى. 
-التماس الأعذار للناس. 
-النظر بنظرة التعظيم لسائر المخلوقات. 
وهي تؤمن بأن الإسلام شريعة وعقيدة وأخلاق ، بمعنى أنه منهج حياة وليس طقوساً وحروفاً تتلى. وبذلك كان للطريقة الكتانية –إضافة إلى دورها الروحي- دور في الإصلاح في المغرب في القرن الرابع عشر الهجري. فهي أول مطالب بالدستور، وصاحبة مشروع أول دستور مغربي عام 1324/ 1906)، وداعية لحرب الاستعمار الفرنسي، ومحارب له في شتى مناطق المغرب، بل استشهد مؤسسها وبعض كبار زعمائها من أجل الدفاع عن البلاد. 
كما أنه للطريقة الكتانية فضل كبير في نشر علوم الحديث والإسناد، في المغرب، وربط المغرب بالمشرق عن طريق الرحلات المتعددة التي قام بها روادها خلال القرنين الثالث عشر والرابع عشر، والتي اعتنوا فيها بلقاء زعماء السياسة والعلم بالمشرق، وربط صلات معهم، والتنسيق معهم في الإصلاح السياسي والاجتماعي. 
وكان للطريقة الكتانية ممثلة بمقدميها ومريديها دور كبير في إذكاء روح الجهاد بين الشرائح المغربية ضد الاستعمارين الفرنسي والإسباني، كالشريف عبدالسلام بن الفاضل العلوي، والمجاهدين : ابن مومن بن العود الزموري، ودحد العلمي الزموري وغيرهم. وكذلك عن طريق الرسائل والمحاضرات التي كان يلقيها شيوخها. 
ولا تخفى الصلة الوثيقة بين شيوخها وبين الزعيمين موحا وحمو الزياني، ومحمد بن عبدالكريم الخطابي. 
أما أثناء نفي الملك محمد الخامس فيما يصطلح عليه بـ : "الأزمة المغربية الكبرى"؛ فقد ألقى زعماء الطريقة الكتانية: محمد المهدي بن محمد الكتاني، ومحمد الباقر بن محمد الكتاني، ومحمد إبراهيم بن محمد الكتتاني عدة بيانات، وأرسلوا عدة رسائل إلى رئيس الجمهورية الفرنسية وهيئة الأمم المتحدة تستنكر نفي الملك محمد الخامس، وتدعو إلى إرجاعه ملكاً على المغرب وإعلان استقلال البلاد. 
المدرسة والكلية الكتانية بقسنطينة: بمدينة قسنطينة وعمالتها شرق الجزائر عدة ضرائح ومدارس عليها أوقاف وتوابع، مشهور نسبتها للشرفاء الكتانيين. منها ضريح القطب الصالح مولاي عبدالله بن هادي بن يحيى الثالث الكتاني (تـ490)، وعليه مزارة حافلة، وله شهرة عظيمة، ولهذا الضريح خدام يخدمونه ، وبجواره مسجد للخطبة، تصلى فيه الجمعة، وتعقد به الدروس، جدد بناءه "صالح باي" نحو سنة 1197. 
وبجوار هذا الضريح والمسجد مدرسة تنسب إليه؛ تسمى "المدرسة الكتانية"، لها أوقاف وناظر، وبها مقابر لبعض أهل العلم وغيره. ومن أهم من درس بهذه المدرسة وجامعها: أبو مدين شعيب التلمساني (تـ589)، والعلامة المفتي المولود بن الموهوب، والشيخ عبدالحميد بن باديس الذي أخذ بها ودرس بجامعها الأعظم. 
وفي أوائل القرن الرابع عشر الهجري تحولت هذه المدرسة إلى كلية شرعية باسم "الكلية الكتانية" على يد العلامة المصلح الشيخ عمر بن الحملاوي. 
المدرسة الكتانية بالرباط: 
تعد المدرسة الكتانية بالرباط أول مدرسة وطنية حرة بعد دخول الاستعمار الفرنسي، كان تأسيسها سنة (1331/ 1914) وكان المقصود منها: تدريس العلوم العصرية الحديثة مع الاعتناء بالدروس الدينية واللغوية، وتزكية المواطنين بالروح الوطنية الخالصة، والأخلاق الإسلامية النبيلة، ومقاومة الاستعمار. 
مؤسس المدرسة الكتانية بالرباط هو العلامة الصديق بن محمد الشدادي (تـ1379)، مقدم الطريقة الكتانية بالرباط، ومقرها كان أولاً بالزاوية الكتانية بالرباط، ثم بالزاوية المعطاوية. وقد تخرج منها جملة من العلماء والمثقفين في حقبة الحماية، وكان لهم دور مهم في محاربة المد الثقافي الاستعماري بالمغرب. 
وممن درس بهذه المدرسة: محمد بن التهامي الرغاي، وقاسم الحاجي، ومحمد المكي الناصري، ومحمد بن محمد ملين. وكان مديرها المذكور معتنياً باستدعاء كبار العلماء لحضور امتحاناتها وأفواج الخريجين؛ أمثال: العلامة محمد المدني ابن الحسني، والفقيه محمد بن عبدالسلام السائح، والفقيه محمد بن الحسن الحجوي ) .
--------------------------------
( عبدالحي بن عبدالكبير الكتاني : محدث حافظ، وأحد رواد النهضة الحديثية والفكرية في مغرب القرن العشرين، ورجل من رجال التصوف البارزين، يعرف "بالمكتبة المتنقلة". 
ولد بفاس في جمادى الثانية عام 1302/ 1883، وأخذ عن كبار علمائها ومن كان يفد على الزاوية الكتانية الكبرى من أعلام المشرق وإفريقيا ورجالاتها السياسيين. وحصل له اغتباط وإقبال على العلوم الحديثية وأدواتها، من اصطلاح وأصول، وفقه وتصوف، وتاريخ بأنواعه، وجرح وتعديل وأنساب، فجعلها عش الغرام، حتى بها عرف واشتهر. واستكتب الكتب الغريبة النادرة من الخزائن المغربية وغيرها، وقيد وضبط، وحبب الله إليه لقاء الشيوخ والمعمرين؛ فكان لهم عليه إقبال، واستكثر من الرواية واستجازة الرحالين والمسندين، وكاتب أهل الآفاق البعيدة؛ فحصل على أمر عظيم في هذا الباب بحيث استجاز أكثر من خمسمائة شيخ في المشرق والمغرب، وانفرد بعلو الإسناد وعلومه في وقته، وكتب في سبيل ذلك كتابه "فهرس الفهارس والأثبات ومعجم المعاجم والمشيخات والمسلسلات " . 
وعين بظهير ملكي عام 1320 مع ثلة علماء الطبقة الأولى الذين يقرؤون الحديث بالضريح الإدريسي صبيحة كل يوم، وهو لما يتجاوز عشرين عاماً من عمره. 
وترقى إلي الرتبة العلمية الأولى من رتب علماء القرويين عام 1325/ 1907، وهي أعلى الرتب العلمية بالقرويين. 
كما أسس مكتبة علمية كبرى، فتحها لعموم الباحثين والدارسين، اهتبل بها علماء المغرب والمشرق، وكتبت عنها مقالات، حوت نفائس الكتب والآثار والنقود، والدوريات والمجلات والوثائق، منها نهل جل من بحث في التاريخ المغربي، والفقه الإسلامي والتصوف في عصره. 
حج مرتين؛ أولهما: عام 1323، وزار مصر والحجاز والشام، ولقي إقبالاً منقطع النظير من حكام وعلماء ووجهاء تلك البلاد التي زارها، جعلهم يصفونه بأعلى الأوصاف، وعاد إلى المغرب محملاً بعلم المشرق مادة وكتباً وإجازات. 
ثم حج مرة ثانية في حدود عام 1351، وزار أثناء هذه الرحلة مختلف دول أوروبا التي اجتمع فيها بأمير البيان شكيب أرسلان، وأعجب كل منهما بالآخر، ثم زار مصر والحجاز وفلسطين، ولبنان وسوريا، وزار مختلف المرافق والمعاهد العلمية والتاريخية، وافتخروا باللقاء به، والاستفادة من علومه. 
وما ترك التدريس قط، لا في الزاوية الكتانية بفاس، ولا في جامع القرويين الأعظم، ولا في جميع خرجاته الإرشادية التي كان يقوم بها إلى مختلف مدن المغرب، والجزائر، وتونس والمشرق، ومختلف البلاد التي زارها بأوربا. 
وفي سبيل نشاطه العلمي شارك في عشرات الندوات والمنتديات والمؤتمرات العلمية في المشرق والمغرب وأوروبا، وكان عضواً فعالاً في مجمع اللغة العربية بدمشق، وقدم إلى مؤتمر المستشرقين الذين انعقد في معهد الدراسات العليا بالرباط عام 1346 رسالة في "إثبات التدوين لأهل القرن الأول الهجري من الصحابة والتابعين". 
عرف الشيخ عبدالحي الكتاني بنشاطه السياسي الدؤوب بجانب نشاطه العلمي والمعرفي والصوفي، بحيث سخر معارفه للسياسة، وسياسته للمعارف. غير أن السابر للخط السياسي للشيخ عبدالحي الكتاني يجده دائراً على نفس مبادئه المحافظة التي نشأ وترعرع فيها. 
فقد شارك شقيقه الشيخ أبا الفيض محمد بن عبدالكبير الكتاني في جميع نشاطاته الإصلاحية ؛ كالدعوة إلى الإصلاح الإداري بالمغرب، وإحداث الدستور والمجالس النيابية، واستقبال رواد الفكر الحر الذين فروا من جور الدولة العثمانية إلى المغرب، والدعاية لهم، والكتابة في مجلاتهم، وفتح الزوايا الكتانية لدروسهم. 
وأثناء البيعة الحفيظية عام (1325/ 1907) كان أحد أهم العوامل لإنجاحها؛ فقد جمع العلماء بأمر من أخيه، من أجل بيعة السلطان المولى عبدالحفيظ بن الحسن، ووجه الرسائل إلى مختلف القبائل المغربية من أجل ضمان البيعة، بل ذهب بنفسه إلى مراكش من أجل تأمين الطريق للسلطان المولى عبدالحفيظ إلى فاس، والتقى بمحلته بمشرع الشعير، وكان أكبر رفقائه. 
وألف في سبيل ذلك كتابه: "مفاكهة ذي النبل والإجادة حضرة مدير جريدة السعادة" في إطار الحملة الإعلامية والفكرية التي كانت تقوم بها الطريقة الكتانية وروادها ضد الحملة الإعلامية الاستعمارية ممثلة في جريدة "السعادة"، وشرح في هذه الرسالة –التي طبعت مراراً وترجمت لعدة لغات- أفكاره وأسباب القيام بالدعوة الحفيظية، وفلسف فيها مفهوم البيعة وإمارة المؤمنين. 
غير أنه ابتلي فيمن ابتلي في محنة شقيقه الشيخ أبي الفيض واعتقل بسجن أبي الخصيصات بفاس عدة أشهر، لقي أثناءها عكس ما كان يفترض أن يلقاه نتيجة نشاطه الوطني والإسلامي المخلص، سواء من طرف المخزن، أو من طرف وجهاء المغرب؛ فأيقن أن البلاد تحتاج إلى إصلاح ديني واجتماعي وأخلاقي وحضاري، لا إلى إصلاح عسكري. 
وأثناء الحماية الفرنسية (1921/ 1956) حافظ الشيخ عبدالحي الكتاني على علاقات وطيدة مع سلطات الحماية، فحصل بسبب ذلك على نفوذ كبير استخدمه في كافة نشاطاته. 
وأسس في هذا المضمار مؤتمر الطرق الصوفية، الذي كان يروم عن طريقه إحداث كتلة من الطرق الصوفية على غرار مجمع الطرق الصوفية بمصر، تقوم بالمحافظة على الإسلام واللغة العربية والمبادئ الدينية في مختلف مناطق المغرب والجزائر وتونس. 
كما كانت له حملات ضد ما يعرف بإصلاح جامعة القرويين وتغيير نظامها. وعند فرض الإصلاح على الجامعة عام (1350/ 1939) كان أول المنسحبين من التدريس، واكتفى بدروسه غير النظامية. 
كما قاد عام 1345/ 1927 وما بعدها الحملة التي قام بها علماء المغرب ضد البدع والمنكرات التي تفشت في المجتمع، وأقام دروساً ومنتديات في هذا الإطار، وألف كتابه "تبليغ الأمانة في مضار الإسراف والتبرج والكهانة". 
وعندما انحلت دولة الخلافة في المشرق عام 1925، واعتلت أصوات العلمانيين مدعية بأن الإسلام لا يصلح نظام حكم في كل زمان ومكان؛ ألف كتابه "التراتيب الإدارية في الحكومة النبوية" الذي أثبت من خلاله أن كل صغيرة وكبيرة في النظام الإداري كان لها أصل من حكومة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، والخلفاء الأربعة من بعده. وعد هذا الكتاب صيحة في وقته. 
وكان الشيخ عبدالحي الكتاني يحظى باحترام وتقدير كبيرين من ملوك المغرب، المولى عبدالعزيز والمولى عبدالحفيظ والمولى يوسف، والملك محمد الخامس، حيث أنعموا عليه بظهائر التوقير والاحترام، وكان يحضر في كافة المناسبات والوطنية والخاصة. 
غير أنه نظراً لخطه المحافظ، وتشبثه بالطرقية والتصوف في زمن طغت فيه الأفكار السلفية والتقدمية، فقد كثر أعداؤه -خاصة من طرف الحركة الوطنية التي عارضت مواقفه في كافة المحافل- . 
وعند تنحية الاستعمار الفرنسي الملك محمد الخامس عن عرش أسلافه عام (1372/ 1953)، وتنصيبهم ابن عمه محمد بن عرفة ملكاً على المغرب، كان الشيخ عبدالحي الكتاني واحداً ممن تزعموا مبايعة ابن عرفة -كعدة علماء آخرين - فكانت بيعته القميص الذي علق به أعداؤه شتى التهم والعظائم. ثم ما إن عاد الملك محمد الخامس إلى المغرب منتصراً مظفراً عام (1375/ 1955)، حتى اضطر الشيخ عبدالحي الكتاني إلى الهجرة لفرنسا مستوطناً مدينة نيس التي توفي فيها يوم الجمعة 12 رجب الفرد عام 1382. 
ترك الشيخ عبدالحي الكتاني ما يربو على خمسمئة مؤلفاً أهمها: مفاكهة ذي النبل والإجادة حضرة مدير السعادة، منية السائل، اختصار الشمائل، وسيلة الملهوف إلى جده الرحيم المعطوف، ما علق بالبال أيام الاعتقال، المعجم الأكبر، تخريج ثلاثية البخاري، الرحلة الحجازية، نقد فهرس الشيخ فالح المدني، أسانيد صحيح مسلم، أسانيد حصر الشارد، نصيحة كتبها للسلطان المولى عبدالحفيظ، النور الساري على صحيح البخاري، الرحمة المرسلة في شأن حديث البسملة، مرقاة التخصيص في الكمالات المحمدية، تاريخ جامع القرويين، التراتيب الإدارية، التنويه والإشادة بنسخة ورواية ابن سعادة من صحيح البخاري، فهرس الفهارس والأثبات ومعجم المعاجم والمشيخات والمسلسلات، رسالة في علاقة ملوك المغرب بشيوخ الزوايا، وما كانوا يندبونهم إليه من خدمة الصالح العام ) . 

( محمد بن عبدالكبير بن محمد الكتاني ، مؤسس الطريقة الأحمدية الكتانية، يعرف عند مترجميه بمجدد الإسلام بالمغرب، وحجة الإسلام، والشيخ الأكبر، والختم الأكبر. أبو الفيض الشهيد. 
ولد بفاس في ربيع الأول عام 1290، وأخذ عن أعلامها. أسس طريقته الأحمدية الكتانية عام 1308، وأصبح يظهر من العلوم ما أبهر شيوخه فمن دونهم، سواء من علوم الظاهر ومن علوم الباطن، وانتسب إلى مقام الختمية الأحمدية الكبرى. ثم تصدر للتدريس والدعوة إلى الله تعالى بالزاوية الكتانية بفاس، وأصبح يخرج إلى القبائل المجاورة لفاس والنائية، داعياً إلى الله تعالى مرشداً ومسلكاً. ثم نزل إلى الصحراء: فاستغل حساده بفاس خروجه إليها، وأشاعوا عنه الانحراف في العقيدة، ومحاولة الانقلاب على السلطة. 
فاضطر إلى الرحلة إلى مراكش عام 1314 لتوضيح موقفه للسلطان المولى عبدالعزيز، فبرأه من مسألة الانقلاب، وأحال قضية الانحراف العقدي إلى العلماء، فكان الاتفاق على أن تكون بينه وبينهم مناظرة، استمرت عدة أشهر انتهت بتبرئته مما نسب إليه. ثم عاد إلى فاس في السنة الموالية 1315، منتصراً. 
وكان منهجه في الفقه: الاجتهاد المطلق، بحيث كان له دور مهم في إدخال كتب الاجتهاد إلى المغرب، كما كان محدثاً حافظاً؛ يعد نادرة وقته في علوم الحديث، وكان له إلمام كبير واعتناء بفلسفة التشريع، وإبراز الحكمة من الأوامر الإلهية، والأحكام الفقهية، ويعدها روح الشريعة الإسلامية التي لا قوام لها بدوها. 
أما التصوف؛ فكان مستغرقاً في مقام الأحمدية، يكتب في المعارف اللدنية على طريقة الحاتمي والجيلي وابن سبعين، يستدل لغوامض علوم الباطن بالكتاب والسنة وأقوال السلف الصالح. 
وفي عام 1319 قربه المولى عبدالعزيز مستشاراً له نظراً لسعة نفوذه في أوساط القبائل والمدن المغربية. وفي عام 1321 سافر للمشرق بنية الحج، والتقى فيه بزعماء الدول التي زارها، وزعماء الإصلاح والعلم، واطلع عن كثب على مؤامرات ومخططات الاستعمار ضد العالم الإسلامي، وربط علاقات بمملكة أفغانستان، والخلافة العثمانية، وخديوي مصر عباس باشا. 
ثم عاد إلى المغرب السنة الموالية مرسخاً الفكر الإصلاحي لتحصين البلاد ضد الاستعمار المحذف بها. وجعل زاويته الكتانية محطاً للرجال المفكرين والمتفتحين المغاربة، والمشارقة الفارين من المشرق؛ كعبد الكريم مراد، وخير الدين التونسي وغيرهما. 
وفي هذه الفترة برز الدور الإصلاحي للشيخ محمد بن عبدالكبير الكتاني، خاصة بعد مواقفه من احتلال فرنسا شرق المغرب (توات، والقنادسة)، ورسمه للخارطة المغربية الجزائرية، وموقفه من احتلال فرنسا لمدينتي وجدة والدار البيضاء، ودعائه من أجل ذلك إلى الجهاد ضد المستعمر الفرنسي، وكذا دعوته إلى ترسيخ نظام الملكية الدستورية، عن طريق إحداث البرلمان، وتدوين دستور للبلاد يكون للشعب الحق من خلاله في المشاركة في إدارة البلاد وفقاً لتعاليم الشريعة الإسلامية. 
وفي هذا المضمار أنشأ جملة من المفكرين والعلماء مشاريع لدستور مغربي، كما قدم المترجم الدعم المادي والمعنوي لجريدة "لسان المغرب" الصادرة بطنجة، وهي تعد أول جريدة وطنية مغربية. ثم أصدر جريدة "الطاعون" التي كانت مخصصة لمواجهة الهجوم الفكري الغربي. 
وكان ملكا المغرب المولى عبدالعزيز والمولى عبدالحفيظ يعتمدان عليه في إيقاف ثورات القبائل المغربية وتمردها ضد السلطة، لما كان له من النفوذ القوي بينهم. 
ونظراً لانشغال وزراء العهد العزيزي بمصالحهم الخاصة، وانقطاع كل سبل التفاهم بينه وبينهم، مع ظهور بوادر ضياع المغرب عن طريق احتلال أطرافه دون مقاومة، وانهيار ميزانيته الاقتصادية، ولم تجد في ذلك نصيحة الناصحين ولا جهود المترجم الإصلاحية؛ فقد شارك الشيخ محمد بن عبدالكبير الكتاني في بيعة السلطان عبدالحفيظ بن الحسن الأول ملكاً على المغرب، وخلع المولى عبدالعزيز. غير أن الشيخ الكتاني أصر على تقييد بيعة المولى عبدالحفيظ بشروط الشورى، وجهاد المستعمر، ورفض قرارات الجزيرة الخضراء... فتمت البيعة عام 1325 تحت تلك الشروط. 
وفي هذه الفترة نشط الشيخ الكتاني في دعوة أتباعه إلى جهاد فرنسا، وحرر مئات الرسائل التي تعد مرجعاً هاماً في أدب المقامة المسلحة المغربية ضد الاستعمار الفرنسي، تدعو لمقاومة الغزو، وأخذ الأسباب، والاعتماد على الله تعالى. كما حرض جملة من زعماء القبائل على الاستعداد للحرب ضد فرنسا؛ من أبرزهم: القائد والمجاهد الكبير محمد بن حمو الزياني (موحا وحمو الزاياني). 
ونظراً لرفض المولى عبدالحفيظ شروط بيعته، واعتباره إياها تحجيراً لسلطاته، وتطاولاً عليه؛ فقد ساءت العلاقة بينه وبين الشيخ الكتاني، مما هيأ لدهاقنة الاستعمار الفرنسي وأذنابه الولوغ في الماء العكر، والإيقاع بين الشيخ والسلطان، حتى تمت الفاجعة الكبرى باعتقال الشيخ الكتاني في إحدى خرجاته بضواحي فاس، واتهامه بمحاولة الثورة على النظام وإعلان الجهاد. ثم ألقي إلى السياط إلى أن سقط شهيداً في 14 من ربيع الثاني عام 1327/ 1909. قال الزعيم محمد بن عبدالكريم الخطابي: "اقترن استشهاد هذا العالم الجليل باستشهاد أمة كاملة؛ وهي: أمة المغرب". 
أجمع مترجموه أنه كان آية في الصلاح والعبادة، شديد الخشية من الله تعالى، لا يترك قيام الليل ولا صيام الأيام الفاضلات، ولا يكاد يجالسه المرء إلا ويكن له المحبة من أعماق قلبه. وكان يرى الزهد في خروج الدنيا من القلب لا من اليد، فكان يتجمل في الثياب بما لا طاقة لأحد به أحياناً، وأحياناً يلبس المرقعات. وكان شديد جمال الوجه واعتدال البدن، بحيث كان يرتدي اللثام أحياناً، فسمي من أجل ذلك بصاحب اللثام. 
ترك مؤلفات تزيد على ثلاثمائة مؤلف والمآت من الرسائل الإرشادية. ومن مؤلفاته: "روح الفصوص"؛ ويقع في مجلد ضخم، و"حياة الأنبياء"؛ في مجلدين، و"ختمة البخاري"، و"هداية أهل الخصيصة بشرح حديث الخميصة" في مجلد ضخم ناقش فيه الإمام البخاري وغيره، و"المواقف الإلهية في التصورات المحمدية"، و"الأمالي في علم الأمهات" تحدث فيه عن بضع وتسعين علما، و"الرسالة الستينية في علوم شيخ التربية"، و"البحر الخضم في شروط الاجتماع بالنبي الأعظم"، و"رسالة المؤاخاة"، و"سفينة المحبة" .... وغير ذلك. 
وترك أيضاً شعراً يغلب عليه الطابع الصوفي الفلسفي والعشقي، جمعه الدكتور إسماعيل المساوي في ديوان ضمنه حوالي 3400 بيتاً في أطروحة للدكتوراه نوقشت بجامعة مراكش عام  2001 ) .

----------


## ابن عبدالكريم

شيخنا الفاضل " سليمان الخراشي " .. في هذا النقاش الذي دار بين شيخنا " العاصمي " و الأخ " حمزة الكتاني " معلومات كثيرة - من وجهتي نظر متباينتين - عن الأسرة الكتانية :

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showth...DF%CA%C7%E4%ED




> محمد بن عبدالكبير بن محمد الكتاني ......... يكتب في المعارف اللدنية على طريقة الحاتمي والجيلي وابن سبعين ...... ومن مؤلفاته: "روح الفصوص"


 يبدو أن " روح الفصوص " هذا شرح لكتاب الفصوص  لابن عربي !

----------


## حمزة الكتاني

الأخ سليمان الخراشي، أشكر الأخ ابن عبد الكريم أن أرشدك للرابط المذكور أعلاه، ومن الأنسب أن لو وضعت لي أسئلة حتى أجيبك عنها، لأنك لو كنت قرأت ما في المعلمة لعلمت أنه مختصر ما فصلته في "منطق الأواني بفيض تراجم عيون أعيان آل الكتاني"..المنشو   ضمن دار الكتب العلمية، ولعلمت أنني - زميلك في هذا الملتقى - هو كاتب ذلك الفصل...

"روح الفصوص" هو كتاب في نحو مجلدين، يفسر فيه مؤلفه ما أشكر في الكتاب والسنة في حق الجناب النبوي..ناقش فيه المفسرين كثيرا...وهو إلى الآن مفقود، استقيت معلومات عنه من مصادري...ولا علاقة له بفصوص الحكم للحاتمي رحمه الله...

----------


## سليمان الخراشي

الأخ الكريم : ابن عبدالكريم : جزاكم الله خيرًا عن الإضافة .

الأخ الكريم : حمزة الكتاني : أشكر مرورك ، ومنكم نستفيد عن هذه الأسرة العلمية . مع تذكير أمثالكم من الفضلاء - عند تحقيق كتب مشاهيرها - أن لا تُخلو ذلك من التعليق على ماقد يعرض من مخالفة للسنة ، وهذا من النصيحة للقارئ ، مع حفظ مكانة المؤلف . وأتذكر هنا بإعجاب ما فعله الشيخ السلفي بهجة البيطار عندما لم يتحرج من التعليق على ما يمر به من مخالفات في كتاب جده عبدالرزاق " حلية البشر في تاريخ القرن الثالث عشر " .

- قلتم عن كتاب روح الفصوص : ( وهو إلى الآن مفقود، استقيت معلومات عنه من مصادري...ولا علاقة له بفصوص الحكم للحاتمي رحمه الله ) !
والترحم على هذا الحلولي لايجوز . 
كما أنه لايُستبعد أن يكون كتاب روح .. له علاقة بالحاتمي ؛ لما ورد عن المترجم له : ( يكتب في المعارف اللدنية على طريقة الحاتمي والجيلي وابن سبعين ) .
وفقكم الله ، وجعلكم من المصلحين ، الذين لاتأخذهم في الله لومة لائم .

- سؤالي عن أشهر أعلام الأسرة من الأحياء ، مع ذكر بعض مصنفاتهم .
- وآخر عن سبب سجن أخيكم - فك الله أسره - ( إن لم يكن عليكم من حرج ) .

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
لست أدري ما المانع من الترحم على أبي بكرمحمد بن علي الحاتمي المعروف بمحيي الدين بن عربي{ت 638هـ}وهو القائل :
يامن يراني عاصيا * * * ولا أراه آخذا
كم ذا أراك منعما* * * ولا تراني لائذا 
وقد  حفظ القرآن الكريم حفظا متقنا وهو صبي واشتغل بالحديث ودراسة السيرة النبوية وكان لا يقبل  من المذاهب الفقهية إلا ما وافق الكتاب والسنة  وأعرض عن كتب الرأي كما عبر عن ذلك بصريح العبارات في " رسالة المبشرات " وكان محافظا على صلواته في خلواته وجلواته وحج بيت الله الحرام والله أعلم بخاتمته فكيف نخرجه من رحمة الله ونحاسبه بأشياء قد لا تصح عنه ؟ وليس لأحد إلا الله عز وجل أن يوزع المقاعد في الأخرةفريق في الجنة و فريق في السعير .
وقد شهد الشعراني أن النسخ التي كانت في مصر في عصره من الفتوحات المكية كلها كتبت من النسخة التي دسوا فيها على ابن عربي ما يخالف عقائد أهل السنة والجماعة كما وقع له ذلك في كتاب الفصوص وغيره " وهو يقول في الفتوحات في سياق ما يمكن أن يوصف به الله عز وجل:
"وفيما ورد عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في ذلك كفاية لهم ... "
ولا شك أن خصوم ابن عربي أضافوا إلى مؤلفاته زيادات كثيرة وأنطقوه بما لم يقل ليصرفوا الناس عن حسن الظن به

----------


## حمزة الكتاني

الأخ سليمان بارك الله فيك، بالنسبة لنصيحتك فأشكرك عليها، وأعدك بالتعليق على ما "أراه لا يوافق السنة" وإن كنت أدون من ذلك بمراتب فيح، لأنهم أعلم أهل عصرهم بالسنة..

أما عن السؤال الأول: حول أعلام الأسرة الكتانية الأحياء...

فالجواب: إن كان المقصود أعلامهم مطلقا، فهم كثر جدا، وإن كنتم تقصدون علماء الشريعة الإسلامية وما إليها، فأذكر لكم منهم:

-الدكتور إدريس الكتاني. "إدريس بن محمد بن جعفر الكتاني...وهو كبيرها الآن، ولد نحو عام 1336، وأخذ العالمية من جامعة القرويين القسم الشرعي، الأول في فوجه، ثم انتقل إلى كندا ومصر ليتحصل على الدكتوراة في علم الاجتمع، وهو من مؤسسي حزب الشورى والاستقلال، أيام ااستعمار، ومن الرعيل الأول للحركة الوطنية المغربية...ثم انسحب من الحزب وألف كتاب "المغرب المسلم ضد اللادينية"، وله مواقف مشهورة في نصرة الإسلام والمسلمين في المغرب وخارجه، وله نادي الفكر الإسلامي الذي تخرج منه وتكون جل نشكاء الحركة الإسلامية بالمغرب...وهو أوحد المدافعين عن الإسلام بالمغرب اليوم، بلا منازع...وترجمته طويلة جدا...

ومن مؤلفاته عدا ما ذكر: "ثمانون عاما من الحرب الفرنكوفونية في المغرب ضد الإسلام واللغة العربية"، ودراسة حول كتاب "نصيحة أهل الإسلام بما يدفع عنهم داء الكفرة اللئام"، لوالده شيخ الإسلام محمد بن جعفر الكتاني قدس سره، و"استراتيجية الدفاع عن الأمن الإسلامي"، و"الخريطة القرآنية للمجتمعات البشرية"، و"حرب الخليج: نهاية السقوط العربي"، و"بنو إسرائيل في عصر الانحطاط العربي"...وغير ذلك.

ومنهم: الدكتور جعفر الطيار بن محمد الزمزمي الكتاني. عميد كلية الآداب في عموم المغرب سابقا، وأستاذ الأجيال. وهو الذي عرّب كلية الآداب وحارب من أجل ذلك...تخرج عليه أجيال كثيرة، وكانت ولادته نحو عام 1352، وله مؤلفات عدة منها: "محاضرات في تاريخ الأدب العربي"..طبع منها مجلدان، ومازال اثنان لما يطبعا، ومنها تحقيق لمحاضرات الحاتمي الأديب، ومنها غير ذلك، عدا الدراسات والمقالات.

ومنهم: الطيب بن محمد المهدي بن محمد بن عبد الكبير الكتاني. ولد عام 1330، ويروي عن والد جده عبد الكبير الكتاني وغيره، وهو من العلماء الأثريين، له مؤلفات منها رحلة للحج مطبوعة.

ومنهم: محمد بن عبد الملك الكتاني. "الدكتور محمد الكتاني". أحد مستشاري الملك، وعميد كلية الآداب بتطوان سابقا، ولد في الخمسينات من القرن الهجري الماضي، وله موسوعات عدة ومؤلفات في الفكر الإسلامي، وتاريخه إلى العصر الحالي.

ومنهم: عبد الرحمن بن عبد الحي بن عبد الكبير الكتاني. العالم المضحي الصبور، مسند المغرب، حفظه اله وبارك في عمره..

ومنهم: محمد بن الطيب بن الكامل بن عبد الرحمن بن جعفر الكتاني. العلامة المدرس المفيد، أستاذ بالدراسات الإسلامية بجامعة محمد بن عبد الله بفاس سابقا، وهو متقاعد الآن، له مؤلفات وأبحاث...

ومنهم: الدكتور بدر الدين بن عبد الرحمن بن محمد الباقر الكتاني. العلامة النظار، أستاذ بجامعة الحسن الثاني بالدار البيضاء، وبالجامع الأعظم بسلا، ثم أوقف من التدريس بالجامع الأعظم لمواقفه الجريئة في نصرة الإسلام والمسلمين...له مؤلفات وأبحاث عديدة، منها: "الإمام أبو حنيفة: متكلما ومحدثا وفقيها"..في مجلدين، ومنها: "مدرسة الكوفة"...وغير ذلك..

ومنهم: الدكتور يوسف بن إبراهيم بن محمد بن عبد الكبير الكتاني. أستاذ بدار الحديث الحسنية، وبجامعة القرويين، ورئيس جمعية الإمام البخاري، وأستاذ الأجيال...له مؤلفات مطبوعة منها: حاشية على البخاري سماها: "مفردات الإمام البخاري"، و"رباعيات البخاري"، وتحقيق ودراسة لشرح الخطابي على البخاري، و"مدرسة الإمام البخاري بالمغرب"...وغير ذلك..

ومنهم: أخونا وشيخنا ومفخرتنا العلامة محمد الحسن بن محمد علي بن محمد المنتصر بالله الكتاني، العالم الصالح، الجهور بالحق، المعتقل الآن، فك الله أسره...تخرج على يديه واهتدى الآلاف من الناس، وله مؤلفات عدة؛ منها: "إتحاف الخليل بشرح المرشد المعين بالدليل" في مسودته، لما يبيضه بعد، ويخرج في نحو أربعة مجلدات، وله "وصف المحلى"، و"فقه الحاف أحمد بن الصديق الغماري"، و"الأجوبة الوفية عن الأسئلة الزكية"، و"نظرات في الدعوة النجدية"، و"حكم الصلاة خلف المبتدع والمفتون"...وغير ذلك الكثير مما طبع بعضه، وبقي أخر لما يطبعوا.

ومن علماء البيت الكتاني الأحياء: محمد عبد الرحمن بن محمد الزمزمي الكتاني، العلامة المتبحر، القاضي الأديب الشاعر، نال رتبا عالية في القضاء، وشغل قاضيا بأبي ظبي بالإمارات العربية المتحدة، وغير ذلك، كما درس بمختلف مساجد المغرب، ونال العالمية من جامعة القرويين أيام عزها وسؤددها...وله أبحاث قيمة في القضاء الشرعي...بارك الله في أنفاسه...

ومنهم الفقير إلى الل محمد حمزة بن علي بن المنتصر الكتاني، لي اشتغال بالعلم ومؤلفات، وتخرجت من جامعة القرويين أعلى الله منارها إضافة إلى دراستي الصيدلية...

ومنهم ببلاد الشام: محمد الفاتح بن محمد المكي بن محمد بن جعفر الكتاني. العلامة المصلح، وهو أشهر من نار على علم هناك، وله تحقيقات طفيفة، وغالب جهده في الدعوة والإصلاح..

ومنهم: محمد تاج الدين بن محمد المكي الكتاني...كأخيه السابق...

ومنهم: عبد القادر بن محمد المكي الكتاني...صاحب الكتاب الشهير في الأحاديث الصحيحة..

ومنهم: عبد الرحمن بن محمد تاج الدين بن محمد المكي الكتاني...العالم الطبيب، والخطيب المفوه، ذو الحافظة النادرة، والعلم الواسع، له مؤلف في التدخين في الإسلام...

وغير أولئك مما لم يحضرني الآن....

----------


## سليمان الخراشي

الأخ الكريم : حمزة : بورك فيك . 
الأخ الكريم : محمد المعيار : 
كجواب عاجل : ما رأيك بمن يقول :
لقد أصبح قلبى قابلاً كل صورة
فمرعىً لغزلان ودير لرهبان
وبيت لأوثان وكعبة طائف
وألواح توراة ومصحف قرآن
أدين بدين الحب أنى توجهت
ركائبه فالحب دينى وايمانى
؟
وجواب متوسط :
تكرمًا طالع هنا :
http://www.saaid.net/feraq/sufyah/sh/5.htm
وهنا : 
http://www.islammemo.cc/2006/05/30/993.html
3 حلقات .
وجواب متعمق :
طالع كتاب :
( جزء فيه عقيدة ابن عربي و حياته وماقاله المؤرخون و العلماء فيه   ) للفاسي - رحمه الله - .
و (  الإلحادية : عقيدة ابن عربي و الاتحادية ) للأستاذ مصطفى سلامه .
ففيها ما يبين لك سبب عدم الترحم .
=======
أما مسألة الدس في كتبه ، فقد تولى الرد عليها : الشيخ علي الطنطاوي - رحمه الله - ، ونقلته هنا :
http://saaid.net/Warathah/Alkharashy/m/41.htm
بارك الله فيك ، ووفقني وإياك لما يُحب ويرضى ..

----------


## حمزة الكتاني

أرجو أن لا ينحرف بنا الموضوع إلى الحديث عن ابن العربي وما ينسب إليه، فمن أراد فليفرد لذلك صفحة خاصة...

فقط أحب أن أنبه إلى أن ابن العربي الحاتمي وأمثاله عندما يتحدثون عن لغة كتلك، إنما يصفون معاني لا مباني، نحو قول الأم لطفلها: "أنت أحلى من العسل"..لا يعني أنه فعلا أحلى من العسل، إنما المعنى الذي لاح لها هو ذاك، فتفطن للاختلاف...

وكقول الرجل لصاحبته: أنت في عيني الدنيا وما فيها، وقلبك أوسع من السماء والأرض...إلخ أشباهه، لا يقصد بذلك مبنى الكلام، يعني لا يصف حقائق بنيوية، إنما يصف معاني تجلت في باله...

ونقلكم أعلاه عن ابن العربي الحاتمي، من هذا القبيل، فهو يصف "المحبة" وهي مقام من مقامات السلوك عندهم، وأنها خيلت له أن الدير، والغزلان، والكعبة والوثن، والمصحف والتوراة وسائر ما يتوهم أنه من المتناقضات التي لا تجتمع، إنما هي تجليات من تجليات الحق سبحانه وتعالى ومعان من معانيه، سواء معاني قهرية أو معاني رحمانية، تستوي في مقام المحبة من حيث المنسوبة إليه فعلا، لا من حيث هي في نفسها...

وهو شبيه قول القائل:

هام الورى في معان أنت جامعها===فكلهم لك عشاق وما علموا
فتأمل، فهو يقول بأن كل من أحب الجمال أو الكمال إنما في الحقيقة أحب الحق تعالى، من حيث يدري أو لا يدري، لأنه تعالى لما حاز الكمال كله، تقاسم الخلق أجزاء كمالاته ومحاسنه، فكل من عشق فرعا إنما عشق الأصل من حيث يدري أو لا يدري، لا بمعنى أنه صائب فيما رامه، خاصة إذا لم تصحبه نية وتوحيد...فافهم.

فالحديث بهذا الأسلوب هو من هذا الباب، وله أهله، وراجع كتب ابن القيم فقد بسط العبارة كثيرا، وإن كان يشطح أحيانا أخرى، ومن لم نفهم متشابه كلامه، فلنُعده على محكمه، وهو الكلام البين، وفي كتب ابن عربي الحاتمي كلام بين واضح على لسان الشريعة، وفيه كلام ذوقي يفهم بالمجاهدة والنصَب، فلنحمل هذا على ذاك...

ولمثل هذا أحاديث كثيرة إن لم تُحمل على معان كهاته صارت من المتشابهات التي لا تفهم...

وترحمي أخي الكريم على من ذُكر، سبقني إليه الذهبي في "السير"، وابن القيم في "روضة المحبين" ترحم على ابن الفارض...فليراجع.  ..

وحيث إن ملتقى الألوكة، لا يقبل مثل هذه النقاشات، ولا تتحمل أذهان إدارته لمثل هذا، ولو أتينا بالحجج فإنها ستحذف، ويوقف اشتراكنا، ونتهم بالبدعة والضلال...ونحن ملتزمون بشروطه...أرجو أن لا نستمر في نقاش كهذا...

----------


## ابن عبدالكريم

> لست أدري ما المانع من الترحم على أبي بكرمحمد بن علي الحاتمي المعروف بمحيي الدين بن عربي{ت 638هـ}


المانع أنه كان كافرا .




> وليس لأحد إلا الله عز وجل أن يوزع المقاعد في الأخرةفريق في الجنة و فريق في السعير .


هل ترى إلغاء حكم الردة إذن ؟




> وقد شهد الشعراني أن النسخ التي كانت في مصر في عصره من الفتوحات المكية كلها كتبت من النسخة التي دسوا فيها على ابن عربي


الشعراني هذا أضل من حمار أهله ... و حكمه دائر بين الكفر الأكبر و الجنون الذي يرفع قلم التكليف !




> أرجو أن لا ينحرف بنا الموضوع إلى الحديث عن ابن العربي وما ينسب إليه، فمن أراد فليفرد لذلك صفحة خاصة......الخ
> 
> وحيث إن ملتقى الألوكة، لا يقبل مثل هذه النقاشات، ولا تتحمل أذهان إدارته لمثل هذا، ولو أتينا بالحجج فإنها ستحذف، ويوقف اشتراكنا، ونتهم بالبدعة والضلال...ونحن ملتزمون بشروطه...أرجو أن لا نستمر في نقاش كهذا...


الأخ " حمزة الكتاني " ... الدفاع الذي أوردته عن الكافر " ابن عربي " دفاع متهافت , و حججك المزعومة أوهى من خيط العنكبوت . و ما سطرته من التأويلات الباردة يشبه في تكلفه تأويلات الباطنية .
و مثل هذه التأويلات المتكلفة لا يعجز أحد أن يجد بها مخرجا لفرعون عندما قال  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  أنا ربكم الأعلى  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  ! بل فعلها بعض الصوفية - الذين تدافع عنهم دائما - و قال بنجاة " فرعون " و " إبليس "  !! فهل توافقهم - حاشاك - في هذا الكفر الصراح ؟!

و ملتقى الألوكة - بفضل الله - لا يقبل بمثل هذه الترهات ( التي تسميها نقاشات ) و لا بالترويج لأهل البدع ( الذي تسميه حججا ) ليس لأن عقول مشرفيه لا تتحمله ( كما زعمت ) , بل لأنه ملتقى سني سلفي , لا مجال فيه لنشر البدع و الضلالات . فتنبه .

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

الخطاب كان موجها الى الأخ الفاضل سليمان الخراشي وهو رجل يعرف أدب الاختلاف كما يدل على ذلك أسلوب نقاشه لهذا الموضوع ومن ثم فإن حديثي معه 
   لا شك أن لابن عربي الحاتمي طامات وشطحات لا يقرها أحد ، لكن ذلك لا يمنع من توبته ورجوعه إلى الحق وهذا ما جنح إليه كثير من كبار العلماء  الذين لم يمنعهم نقدهم لأفكاره من حسن الظن به في عاقبة أمره  
  قال الشيخ ابن تيمية   :  "مقالة  ابن عربى صاحب  فصوص الحكم  وهى مع كونها كفرا فهو أقربهم إلى الاسلام لما يوجد في كلامه من الكلام الجيد كثيرا ولأنه لا يثبت على الاتحاد ثبات غيره بل هو كثير الاضطراب فيه وانما هو قائم مع خياله الواسع الذى يتخيل فيه الحق تارة والباطل أخرى والله أعلم بما مات عليه." 
 وقال عنه الامام الذهبي في سير اعلام النبلاء :"  إن كان محيي الدين رجع عن مقالاته تلك قبل الموت فقد فاز وما ذلك على الله بعزيز "
   و قال الحافظ ابن حجر في لسان الميزان: "وقولي انا فيه انه يجوز أن يكون من أولياء الله الذين اجتذبهم الحق إلى جنابه عند الموت وختم لهم بالحسنى "
 وكان الفيروز آبادي صاحب "القاموس"  من أشدّ المُعجبين بابن عربي الحاتمي ، حتى إنّه طرّز شَرْحَهُ على البُخاريّ بكثير من أقواله. 
وكان  جلال الدين السيوطي  يُجلّه ويوقّره حتى إنه صنّف في الدفاع عنه كتاباً، سمّاه: تنبيه الغبيّ في تبرئة ابن عربيّ و قال فيه "والقول الفصل في ابن العربي اعتقاد ولايته ، وترك النظر في كتبه ، فقد نقل عنه هو انه قال : نحن قوم لايجوز النظر في كتبنا ) ويقصد من هم على غير علمٍ كاف 
 ومن أقوال ابن عربي:"من قال بالحلول فدينه معلول، وما قال بالاتحاد إلا أهل الإلحاد"
 أيحسن الظن به مثل هؤلاء الأعلام ويتمنون له حسن الختام ولا يخشى بعض الناس أن يكون خصيمه يوم القيامة بين يدي الحق المتعال ؟

----------


## ابن الرومية

أما القول أن كلام ابن عربي مدسوس عليه ....فتصور بسيط لاختصار الشيخ الشعراني رحمه الله للفتوحات تكفي للضحك على ما حكاه فقد نفهم أن يدس على رجل عبارة أو عبارتين او صفحة أو صفحتين و لكن ان تدس عليه مجلدات بكاملها فهذا هو العجب....فلقائل ان يقول اذن ان الكتاب كله بل و كتبه كلها مدسوسة عليه بباطلها و حقها و لن نجد ما سنرد به عليه ان أسقطنا هكذا بديهيات من الحسبان...ليت شعري أين عزبت عقولكم؟؟ ما كان أسهل بالله عليكم أن يرد  الامام ابن عطاء الله و الشيخ المنبجي و الشيخ البكري و غيرهم على شيخ الاسلام كلامه في ابن عربي بهذا الاعتراض و لكانوا بلا شك قد ألقموه حجرا و لكن لم يفعلوا لأن القوم كانوا كما يقال عدو عاقل خير من صديق جاهل يعلمون تواتر أخباره و مؤلقاته عنه و سعيه الدؤوب لنشرها و هم قريبو عهد به و لم يكن يتكلم بهذا الاعتراض الا جهالهم و مع ذلك صرخ فيهم شيخ الاسلام بأن من يقول أن كتبه مدسوسة عليه جاهل يؤدب فلم يعترض عليه أحد من وجهاء أعداءه .....و لكن لما انقرض أهل التحقيق من أمثال ابن ناصر الدين و ابن قدامة و ابن حجر و غيرهم و خفت الجهة  التي تخشى الفضيحة في معارضتهم خلا الجو لطبقة الشيخ الشعراني و الشيخ النابلسي و غيرهم فصرحوا بما لم يكن يستطيعه غيرهم ...و ليت شعري كيف تفوت مثل هذه الحجة أولئك الجبال  الأقرب عهدا منه و يجزم بها هؤلاء؟؟؟ ...بل لم تكن لتفلت عن شيخ الا سلام نفسه و هو من كان يتدارس كتابه و يجتهد في التأويل له و الاعتذار عنه كما فعل مع أطباء القلوب من قبله كالغزالي و الجيلاني و الهروي و الكرخي غيرهم...فلماتوات  ت اليه أخباره و كتبه الأخرى المبينة لباطن مذهبه الذي أجمله في الفتوحات و تبين لهذا الامام الأواه الحليم  انه عدو لله تبرأ منه...و ليت شعري من هم أعداؤه الذين دسوا عليه؟؟؟ أهم سلطان العلماء العز بن عبد السلام الذي تواتر عنه أنه قال عن صدق و معرفة انه شيخ سوء مقبوح؟؟ أم شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية ؟؟؟ أم تلامذته ؟؟أم الامام الذهبي الذي قال ان لم يكن ما في الفصوص كفر فما في الدنيا كفر؟؟ أم الامام ابن حجر  الذي باهل على كفره؟؟ أم الامام البقاعي الذي تفتت كبده من كيد أتباعه؟؟....فما علمنا له أعداءا قبل دعوى الدس و التحريف غير هؤلاء أما البقية فكلهم يهتبل و يعظم كتبه التي يقول عنها انها مدسوسة....فهذا الشيخ النابلسي و هو افضل من دافع عنه يقول بشبهة الدس و لا يلبث أن يشرح نفس الفصوص المدسوس دون استثناء كلمة واحدة؟؟؟فمن حرف كتبه؟؟؟من دس عليه؟؟؟فلا يبقى الا اتهام هؤلاء بالكذب و الخيانة....و هو ما لاانفكاك لكم منه...
أما توبته فمحتملة و لكن كما صح كفره يلزم ان تصح توبته فان لم تصح فلا أقل من تقييد الترحم عليه بالتوبة كان يقال رحمه الله ان تاب ....فهكذا العدل حتى لا يغتر أحد و على هذا جاء فعل الأئمة الأعلام كابن تيمية و ابن القيم و ابن حجر و الشوكاني من ترك التعرض لشخصه و الاهتمام بآراءه و تفنيدها و التحذير منها اذ هو الأنفع و الأجدى...و الأدهى قول من يؤول كلامه بعد أن يرى أن شبهة الدس هذه ليست معقولة لأنه ان اقرها اقر بانعدام جل شخصية ابن عربي كما قال محققو الفتوحات...وهذه هي المصيبة التي لم يعد صدري يتسع لها بعد طول مجاهدة ...أفتريدوننا أن نعود الى ما كنا عليه في أيام الجاهلية الثانية في القرون الستة الأخيرة؟؟؟بالله عليكم ألا يكفيكم ما ندفعه و ما زلنا ندفعه في عصر الاستضعاف هذا من ضرائب اعتناقنا لعقائد الالحاد ووحدة الوجود في القرون السابقة؟؟؟ ألا يكفيكم ما نخر هذا السم الجهمي الالحادي في عقائدنا و أحوالنا و أذواقنا وا عمالنا و علومنا و من ثم تقدمنا؟؟؟ بالله عليكم استقرؤوا تواريخ الأمم قبلنا واحدا واحدا من أمة الفراعنة مرورا بأمم الهندوس و أمم الصين الى أمم اليونان و الروم الى أمم اليهود و النصارى و الزرادشتيين و الصابئة الى أمم الانكا و الأزتيك و ستجدون وأحلف عليها غير حانث ستجدون أن أول أمرها اعتقاد بمثل أو بعض ما تجدونه في كتب أمثال البخاري و أحمد و الشافعي و ابن خزيمة و ابن منده و الدارمي و الطبري وغيرهم و ستجدون آخر أمرها اعتقاد ما تجدونه في كتب الحلاج  و القونوي و ابن عربي و ابن الفارض و ابن سبعين و غيرهم ...أقسم بالله مرة اخرى أنه الكلام نفسه خاصة كتب النصارى ....و الله ثم و الله انها للسنن سنن من كان قبلنا ....و لن يصلح آخر هذه الأمة الا بما صلح به أولها....أما القول بان القوم لهم أذواق لا يعرفها و لا يفهمها الا من ذاقها فوالله و أنا المحروم و لي مدة و انا أطرق الباب لأعلم أن هؤلاء لمحرمون أكثر مني و أنهم و الله ما ذاقوا و لا عرفوا أحوال أهل الحق حين قالوا ما قالوا و لا تجاوزوا الباب و لا كادوا و أن هذا يعلمه كل مسلم ذاق و لو قليلا من حلاوة الايمان و الذل لمن يستحقه و عرف حر المعصية و شدة الخطيئة و سنين سلب الايمان و عرف عظم الخالق من أفعاله المشاهدة و علوه عن أفعاله هو و خطورة نفسه و شدة عداوتها له ...ليعلم أن هؤلاء قد اغرقتهم نفوسهم و الشيطان بدعوى الولاية والتميز عن الناس في بحار الجمع التي يعاقب بها كل من أمن مكر الله فأذهب الله عنهم بظلمهم لأنفسهم كما ظلم الشيطان نفسه بدعوى تميزه عن آدم و ظلم اليهود أنفسهم بدعوى تميزهم عن أبناء الجارية و ظلم الحلاج نفسه بدعوى تميزه عن الجنيد فأذهب الله عنهم بدعواهم تلك رؤية الفرق و حق عليهم المثلان المائي و الناري وو الله ليرى هذا منهم و ينفر منه كل مسلم صادق الايمان كما سينفرون من الدجال رئيسهم و كبيرهم و يرى فيهم محو الفرق و التغني بالجمع و الضلال بعد الهداية و يرى كبير الفرق بين كلامهم و بين كلام أئمة أهل الطريق من الأثبات الذين عرفوا الفرق بينهم و بين خالقهم و التزموه و حاذروا مكره كما رجوا رحمته فو الله ما يلتبس كلام هؤلاء الجهمية بكلام الامام الفضيل بن عياض والامام إبراهيم بن أدهم والامام أبي سليمان الداراني والامام معروف الكرخي والامام أحمد بن أبي الحواري والامام السري السقطي والامام الجنيد بن محمد والامام سهل بن عبد الله التستري و الامام أبي نعيم و الامام السلمي و الشيخ عبدالقادر والشيخ عدي بن مسافر والشيخ أبي مدين وشيخ الاسلام و تلامذته و غيرهم ممن كانوا يلهجون بالفرق بين الخالق و المخلوق حالا و عملا لا يلتبس كلامهم بكلام اولئك الا عند من داخل قلبه بدعة التجهم و ان لم يلحظها فلا يدري أين يوجه قوته القلبية و لا قوته العقلية فيبقى على الجمع في احواله كما في عقلياته و عقائده فو الله لأن كل مسلم يدرك ان ما ثم بعد كلامهم الا النفاق و اظهار كلام الأشاعرة او حتى كلام السلف للعامة و اظهار كلام فرعون و ابليس وجهم و الحلاج للخاصة و الان فكلام أئمة الطريق من أهل السنة واضح و ان اعترى بعض كلامهم شطح فهو قليل و نادر فكيف يطلب من ان نمحو الفرق بين من جل كلامه الحاد واضح لا تأويل فيه و قليل منه أحسن احواله أن يقال عنه سليم من البدع و بين من كل كلامه دائر على الفرق الا قليلا منه هو في أصله مجمل ؟؟؟و الا فبالله عليكم ان محونا هذا الفرق كيف لنا أن نفرق بين كلام هؤلاء و كلام قساوسة النصارى؟؟ و كلام الحداثيين؟؟ و كلام العلمانيين ؟؟ و كلام الملاحدة؟؟ فوالله ان قولهم هو قول جهم و قول ابن عربي و القونوي و ابن سبعين و أمثالهم و تأصيلاتهم هي هي و النصارى نفسهم لهم مثل هذه التأويلات لما يدعونه من الاتحاد مع دعواهم للتوحيد من أن سفر يوحنا و كلام أئمتهم كيوحنا فم الذهب او قسطنطين الجزائري أو يوحنا الدمشقي ...انما هو كلام معاني لا مباني و رموز لا تعيها أذهان العوام  أفنصحح عقيدتهم لمجرد ادعائهم مثل هذه التأويلات الباردة و التي يردها كل السياق؟؟؟ و هؤلاء انما ادعوا فقط الاتحاد الجزئي بخلق هو من أشرف المخلوقات فكيف بمن ادعى الاتحاد بنفس عبارات النصارى وتأويلاتهم بعنصر خبيث كالخنازير و الكلاب تعالى الله عما يصفون؟؟؟ما هو اذن الكفر ان لم يكن هذا كفر؟؟؟فان سلمنا هذه التأويلات فلا يبقى الا التسليم بمنطوق أبيات ابن عربي و ابن الفارض في وحدة الأديان اذ الذهن و الذوق  لايجد فرقا بين كلامهم و تأويلاتهم و كلام النصارى و اليهود والملاحدة و تأويلاتهم بل كلام هؤلاء أشد في الحكاية كما قال شيخ الاسلام عبد الله بن المبارك  و رحم الله الامام الذهبي و هو السالك العارف اذ لخصها بجملة واحدة : "ان لم يكن ما في الفصوص كفر فما في الدنيا كفر"....لمحو الفرق....و لهذا ترى أئمة اليهود و النصارى و الصابئة و الفلاسفة و الحداثيين كموسى بن ميمون و ابن رشد و توما الأكويني و سبينوزا و أدونيس و العظم وغيرهم يعظمون أمثال ابن سينا و ابن عربي و ابن سبعين و الحلاج و امثالهم لموافقتهم لهم في أصولهم الالحادية موافقة تامة بل و يصرحون بانهم انما يطورون مذاهبهم و يوسعونها فكيف بعد كل هذا نغفل عن هذا الفرق و نريد ان نرتد على أعقابنا بعد قرون من التردي و التخلف عن ركب التقدم و التحضر باعتناقنا لقرون لهذه العقيدة الفرعونية النمرودية الابليسية؟؟ و بعد ان نشرت فينا فيروسات التواكل و التخاذل و البدع و الاستغاثة بالأموات  و اعتقاد مددهم ما دام كل شيء واحدا...و تركنا للأسباب وأخذنا باعتقاد الجبرية ....أفبعد كل ما سببته لنا هذه العقيدة المشؤومة التي ما فتأ مجددو كل مائة ينددون بها و يحذرون منها من أيام جهم  و يقولون أنها سبب كل غزو يريد الفتك ببيضة الاسلام كما قال المجدد الامام ابن دقيق العيد الى أن خنقت أصواتهم في القرون المتأخرة أيراد منا العودة اليها؟؟بعد كل الذل و الهوان الذي سببته لنا ؟؟أم يراد ان نفتح للدجال و اعوانه ابوابا من داخل حصوننا؟؟؟و الله ما انا بقدر المشايخ هنا حتى اطيل عليهم و احرف موضوعهم عن مساره و لكن و الله ما تجرأت على الشيخ الحبيب سليل الدوحة الشريفة الا لحبي لمقامكم و خوفي ان يذهب بكم الغلو في حبكم لذويكم ممن نحبهم الى التعمية على بعض ما اخطؤوا فيه وو الله ليتجرأن على مقامكم من لا يستحق أن يربط شرك نعلكم ان لم تلتزموا بنهج جدكم صلى الله عليه و على آله و سلم الذي بعث به وهو احفظ لمقامكم في الدنيا و الآخرة من نهج الحافظ عبد الحي في الجمع بين المتناقضين فانظروا نفعنا الله بعلومكم أي أجدادكم أوجب اتباعا و أسلم منهجا 
و عذرا للشيخ سليمان و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

----------


## إمام الأندلس

الله المستعان هل عنوان الموضوع هو "  موجز عن الأسرة ( الكتانية ) المغربية .. مع طلب من إخواني المغاربة 
أم كشف حقيقة ابن عربي
 الكثير من هذه المهاترات تتسبب في اغلاق مواضيع يرتجى منها خير كثير والله المستعان

----------


## سليمان الخراشي

الأخ الكريم : حمزة : 
- قلتم : ( أرجو أن لا ينحرف بنا الموضوع إلى الحديث عن ابن العربي وما ينسب إليه ) . والأصوب ( ماثبت عنه ) .
- قلتم : (  فقط أحب أن أنبه إلى أن ابن العربي الحاتمي وأمثاله عندما يتحدثون عن لغة كتلك، إنما يصفون معاني لا مباني .. ) الخ التكلف ، ذكرني بقول الإمام الذهبي - رحمه الله - عن ابن عربي في السير : ( ومن أردأ تواليفه كتاب "الفصوص"، فإن كان لا كفر فيه فما في الدنيا كفر، نسأل الله العفو والنجاة، فواغوثاه بالله ! وقد عظمه جماعة ، وتكلفوا لما صدر منه ببعيد الاحتمالات ) .
- قلتم : ( فالحديث بهذا الأسلوب هو من هذا الباب، وله أهله ) . ( وفيه كلام ذوقي يفهم بالمجاهدة والنصَب ) . ( وحيث إن ملتقى الألوكة، لا يقبل مثل هذه النقاشات، ولا تتحمل أذهان إدارته لمثل هذا ) !
ليتكم ابتعدتم عن هذا الأسلوب . وإدارة الموقع مجموعة من أفاضل طلبة العلم ، يفهمون الكلام كما كان يفهمه من أنزل عليهم القرآن ، ويجاهدون وينصَبون وفق سنته صلى الله عليه وسلم لا بالبدع والأوراد المخترعة ، ويمتثلون قوله تعالى : ( ولا تكن للخائنين خصيمًا ) . وعقيدة ابن عربي وفكره المنحرف الذي أقمت حوله الحواجز الوهمية لفهمه ! ، قد فهمه كبار علماء الأمة ، وحكموا عليه بما يستحقه ، فلا تهول الأمر .
أصلح الله حالي وحالك .
-------------
الأخ الكريم : محمد المعيار : الحديث عن انحرافات ابن عربي ، وليس عن توبته . فانحرافاته أفسدت عقولا بعده ، وتوبته - إن ثبتت وهو ما نحبه - فنفعها له .
وفقكم الله ..
-------------
رابط وموقع مهم :
( الدليل الأغر على أن كتاب "فصوص الحكم" من تأليف محيي الدين ابن عربي الطاغوت الأكبر ):
http://www.islamadvice.com/nasiha/nasiha157.htm

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

يا شيخ سليمان...قولي في ابن عربي هو قولك...وقولي في عدم حشره في الحوار هنا وإفراد موضوع له هو قول الكتاني...فعودا لما كنتما فيه فهو مفيد...

----------


## الباجي

بل الحديث عنه جزء لا يتجزأ من الحديث عن بعض المشايخ الكتانيين  فهم به مقتدون وعلى منواله ينسجون .. وإن كان التوسع في ذلك غير محمود منهجيا.

ومن هذه البابة دعو الفاضل حمزة يحدثنا عن كتاب العلم المحمدي للشيخ جعفر الكتاني - فيما أحسب -  ما هو وما مضامينه وفقكم الله ومعذرة فأنا أكتب من دار غربة.

----------


## حمزة الكتاني

> وآخر عن سبب سجن أخيكم - فك الله أسره - ( إن لم يكن عليكم من حرج ) .


أما عن هذا الموضوع، فانظروا بدءا الرابط أدناه...

والحاصل؛ هو داعية إلى الله وعالم، شغل من منصبه خطيبا للجمعة - بالمجان - مدافعا عن الله وعن الإسلام، وجابه الهجمة الشرسة من العلمانيين ضد الإسلام بسلسلة طويلة من المقالات مفندا شبههم بأسلوب علمي رزين، فما وجدوا بعد محاولات عدة إلا أن يلصقوا به تهما باطلة، ويزجوا به في غيابات السجون...

----------


## فريد المرادي

الشيخ الكريم سليمان الخراشي : وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم ، ونفع بجهودكم في نصح أهل السنة ، آمين .

ومشاركة مني في هذا الموضوع المهم ، هذه بعض التعليقات والإضافات على ما طرحتموه في هذا المقال ، وشعاري دوماً هو الإفادة والاستفادة .

(1)




> المدرسة والكلية الكتانية بقسنطينة: ...  وبجواره مسجد للخطبة ، تصلى فيه الجمعة ، وتعقد به الدروس ، جدد بناءه " صالح باي " نحو سنة 1197 .



الصحيح أن صالح باي هو الذي شيد جامع سيدي الكتاني عام 1189 ، ويشهد لهذا المقطوعة الشعرية التي نقشت على لوحة وُضعت عند مدخل المدرسة ، لهذا  يسميه بعضهم بجامع صالح باي .


وكان الجامع  من مساجد المذهب الحنفي ، و كانت تتبع له مدرسة اشتهرت في العهد الفرنسي حين أصبحت هي المدرسة الشرعية الرسمية منذ 1850م ، و منذ 1947م أصبحت المدرسة الكتانية والجامع التابع لها تدعى : المعهد الكتاني الذي كان تحت إشراف عمر بن الحملاوي شيخ الطريقة الرحمانية ، و الذي كان ينافس معهد ابن باديس التابع لجميعة العلماء ، انظر " تاريخ الجزائر الثقافي " ( 1 / 261 ) ( 2 / 284 ) ( 3 / 263- 64 ) ( 5 / 82 ) .


(2)




> " المدرسة الكتانية " ..  ومن أهم من درس بهذه المدرسة وجامعها : ... والشيخ عبدالحميد بن باديس الذي أخذ بها ودرس بجامعها الأعظم .




في هذا نظر ، فالشيخ ابن باديس لم يدرس ولم يُدرِّس لا في المدرسة الكتانية ولا في جامعها ، حسب المراجع التي بين يدي ، ويضاف إلى ذلك أيضا أن جامع الكتاني جامع حنفي ، والشيخ ابن باديس مالكي ، والله أعلم .


(3)




> وفي أوائل القرن الرابع عشر الهجري تحولت هذه المدرسة إلى كلية شرعية باسم " الكلية الكتانية " على يد العلامة المصلح الشيخ عمر بن الحملاوي .



المعروف أن المدرسة الكتانية تحولت إلى معهد وليس إلى كلية ، وفرق بينهما ؛ لأن الأول للتعليم الثانوي ، والثاني للتعليم الجامعي ، ويشهد لهذا أن المعهد عرف في وقته باسم " معهد بن الحملاوي " ، نسبة إلى مديره عمر بن الحملاوي ، شيخ الطريقة الرحمانية ، ولا يُعلم عنه أنه كان مصلحاً ، بل كان معهده منافساً لمعهد ابن باديس التابع لجمعية العلماء الإصلاحية ، وكانت له علاقة بالتصوف وبالادراة الفرنسية ، كما تقدم . 


(4)




> عبدالحي بن عبدالكبير الكتاني : محدث حافظ ، وأحد رواد النهضة الحديثية والفكرية في مغرب القرن العشرين ، ورجل من رجال التصوف البارزين ، يعرف " بالمكتبة المتنقلة " .



للفائدة ؛ فقد كتب الشيخ الأديب محمد البشير الإبراهيمي مقالين مهمين في معرفة حقيقة الرجل :


أما المقال الأول فهو بعنوان ( أفي كل حي ، عبد الحي ؟ ) ، راجع " آثار الإبراهيمي " ( 3 / 391  – 395 ) .


قال فيه ( ص 392 - 393 ) : ( وعرفنا من هذه الطائفة [ أي الطرقية ] أنها كانت في تاريخ الاستعمار طلائع لجنوده ، وأعمدة لبنوده ، وشباكا لصيده ، وحبائل لكيده ؛ وأنها كانت ومازالت ، في المواقف الوطنية والأزمات القومية ، داعية هزيمة ووسيلة تخذيل ؛ وأن من المخجل أن نسمي أفرادها أناسي تعقل وتعي وتشعر ؛ وإنما هي آلات وأدوات تسخّر وتسيّر ؛ وعرفنا في قائدها الجديد ، وحامل رايتها عبد الحي الكتاني ، أنه كالدرهم الزائف لا يدخل في معاملة إلا كان الغش والتدليس واضطراب السوق ؛ وأنه لا يعرف العالي والنازل ، والمدبَّج والمرسل ، إلا في رواية الحديث ، ولا يعرف زين الدين وابن الصلاح إلا في رجال المصطلح والآثار ؛ أما مع الاستعمار فإنه لا يعرف إلا التلقي والمباشرة والاتصال ، وأنه تاجر بارع في المقايضات باسم الدين والعلم والطرقية ، والتاجر الحاذق لا يعجزه إذا بارتْ سلعته في موطن أن يضرب في الأرض وأن يشد الرحال ) .


وأما الثاني فهو بعنوان ( عبد الحي الكتاني : ما هو ؟ وما شأنه ؟ ) ، راجع " الآثار " ( 3 / 539 -547 ).


قال الإبراهيمي فيه ( 3 / 539 ) : ( ما هو عبد الحي ؟ هو مكيدة مدبرة ، وفتنة محضرة ؛ ولو قال قائل في وصفه :


شعوذة تخطر في حجلين  * وفتنة تمشي على رجلين


لأراح البيان والتحليل ، كما يقول شوقي ، ولعفّى على أصحاب التراجم ، من أعاريب وأعاجم ، ولأتى بالإعجاز ، في باب الإيجاز ؛ إذ أتى بترجمة تحمل ببرقية ، إلى الأقطار الغربية والشرقية ، فيعم العلم ، وتنتشر الإفادة ، و تذيع الشهرة ... ولو أن الرجل وصف نفسه وأنصف الحقيقة في وصفها لما زاد على هذا البيت ؛ ولو شاء " تخريج الدلالات السمعية " على ذلك لما أعجزه ولا أعوزه ... )


وقال ( ص 540 ) : ( وإذا انصفنا الرجل قلنا : إنه مجموعة من العناصر منها العلم ومنها الظلم ، ومنها الحق ومنها الباطل ، وأكثرها الشر والفساد ) .


وقال ( ص 544 ) : ( ولقد كان من مقتضى كون الرجل محدثا أن يكون سلفي العقيدة وقافا عند حدود الكتاب والسنة ، يرى ما سواهما من وسواس الشياطين ، وأن يكون مستقلا لما يؤخذ ولما يترك من مسائل الدين ،  ـ إلى أن قال  ـ : ولكن المعروف عن هذا المحدث أنه قضى عمره في نصرة الطرقية وضلالات الطرقيين ومحدثاتهم بالقول والفعل والسكوت ؛ وأنه خصم لدود للسلفيين ، وحرب عوان على السلفية ، وهل يرجى ممن نشأ في أحضان الطرقية ، وفتح عينيه على ما فيها من مال وجاه وشهوات ميسرة ومخايل من الملك ، أن يكون سلفيا ولو سلسل الدنيا كلها بمسلسلاته ؟ )


وقد كان للمقال الأخير أكبر الوقع في الجزائر والمغرب ، قال الأستاذ محمد الهادي الحسني في مقال له منشور ضمن كتاب " أشعة الشروق " (  ص 40 ) :


 ( حدثنا الدكتور محمد عزيز الحبابي ، المفكر المغربي المشهور ـ رحمه الله ـ أن عدد جريدة " البصائر " الذي كتب فيه الإمام الإبراهيمي مقاله عن عبد الحي الكتاني ؛ بيع في بعض جهات المغرب الأقصى بما يعادل 1000 فرنك قديم ، مع أن ثمنه كان 30 فرنك ، وذلك لما حمل من حقائق عن الرجل ، صيغت بشجاعة نادرة ، وأسلوب يأخذ الألباب ، ويأسر القلوب ، ويقنع العقول ) .


قال شيخ المؤرخين في الجزائر الدكتور أبو القاسم سعد الله في موسوعته " تاريخ الجزائر الثقافي " ( 4 / 129 ) : ( ومن أكثر المؤيدين لها [ أي الطريقة العليوية ] الشيخ عبد الحي الكتاني المغربي ، الذي لعب ـ رغم علمه الواسع ـ دورا مشبوها في حركة الطرق الصوفية والزوايا على مستوى المغرب العربي ) .



وقال ( 7 / 142 – 143 ) : ( ومن كتبه [ أي أحمد بن عليوة ] أيضا " القول المعروف في الرد على من أنكر التصوف " ، المطبوع سنة 1920 . وقد قام عبد الحي الكتاني بتقريظ هذه الرسالة وحاول أن " يثبت للتصوف مرجعا دينيا في الإسلام " ، وكان الكتاني من المتداخلين في السياسة والتصوف والدين خلال فترة طويلة في المغرب ( والمغرب العربي عموما ) ، وكان يحضر مؤتمرات الزوايا التي تشرف عليها السلطات الفرنسية ظاهرا وباطنا ) .


وأحمد بن عليوة المذكور هو شيخ الطريقة العليوية ، المشهور بضلاله وانحرافه ، بل قد اتهمه بعض أهل العلم في الجزائر باعتناقه لعقيدة الحلول ووحدة الوجود ، راجع كتاب " صراع بين السنة والبدعة " ( 1 / 201 – 223 ) للشيخ أحمد حماني ، وكتاب  " حياة كفاح " ( 2 / 72 ) للأستاذ أحمد توفيق المدني ، ومقال الشيخ ابن باديس في جريدة " الشهاب " ( العدد 97 ، بتاريخ 17 ذي القعدة 1345 هـ / 20 ماي 1927 م ) ، ومقال الأستاذ محمد سعيد الزاهري في مجلة " الشهاب " ( م 9 ، ج 11 ، جمادى الآخرة 1352 هـ / أكتوبر 1927 م ) .


وقد اتهُم عبد الحي بالإغارة على الكتب والمكتبات والله أعلم بحقيقة الحال ، انظر " تاريخ الجزائر الثقافي " ( 5 / 368 ، 391 ) ، و " أبحاث وآراء في تاريخ الجزائر " ( 2 / 183 ) ، و " آثار البشير الإبراهيمي " ( 3 / 539 ) .


وللأستاذ الأديب محمود محمد شاكر مقال في الثناء والإطراء على عبد الحي الكتاني ، راجعه في " جمهرة مقالاته " ( 2 / 630 – 634 ) .


وفي كتاب " سرعة القراءة والصبر على السماع " ( ط دار ابن حزم 1428 هـ ) للدكتور محمد بن عزوز نبذة عن محمد بن عبد الكبير الكتاني الشهيد ( ص 145 وما بعدها ) ، وعبد الكبير الكتاني ( ص 151 وما بعدها ) ، وعبد الحي الكتاني ( ص 160 وما بعدها ) ، ولا يخلو كلامه من غلو وإسراف ، نسأل الله القصد في القول والعمل .

(5)




> حافظ الشيخ عبدالحي الكتاني على علاقات وطيدة مع سلطات الحماية ، فحصل بسبب ذلك على نفوذ كبير استخدمه في كافة نشاطاته . 
> 
> وأسس في هذا المضمار مؤتمر الطرق الصوفية ، الذي كان يروم عن طريقه إحداث كتلة من الطرق الصوفية على غرار مجمع الطرق الصوفية بمصر ، تقوم بالمحافظة على الإسلام واللغة العربية والمبادئ الدينية في مختلف مناطق المغرب والجزائر وتونس .




المعروف أن مؤتمر الزوايا ـ الذي سعى إليه وشارك فيه عبد الحي الكتاني هو وإخوانه من رجال الطرقية في الجزائر وتونس ـ ، كان بإيعاز من فرنسا لمعارضة الحركة الإصلاحية السلفية في المغرب العربي ( خاصة في الجزائر ) ، راجع عن المؤتمر " تاريخ الجزائر الثقافي " ( 4 / 33 وما بعدها ) ، و " آثار الإبراهيمي " ( 3 / 391 وما بعدها ) .


قال الدكنور سعد الله في " تاريخ الجزائر الثقافي "  ( 4 / 165 ) : ( وقد ظهر الشيخ مصطفى القاسمي متزعما لتيار هذه المعارضة وكتب هو وغيره الرسائل والتقارير إلى السلطات الفرنسية ضد الحركة الإصلاحية وترأس المؤتمرات الموالية للإدارة وتحالف مع الشيخ عبد الحي الكتاني وغيره لجمع كلمة أصحاب الزوايا المؤيدة لفرنسا على مستوى المغرب العربي ) .


وقال ( 5 / 578 ) : ( ومن أبرز الزوار المغاربة للجزائر خلال العشرينات والثلاثينات عبد الحي الكتاني ؛ المتزعم للطرقية الموالية عندئذ لفرنسا في المغرب الأقصى ، رغم علمه الغزير وتآليفه المفيدة ) .


وقال البشير الإبراهيمي في " آثاره " ( 3 / 544) : ( ثم نسأل عبد الحي : لماذا لم يفعل في المغرب ما فعله في الجزائر ، فيجمع الزوايا على الدعوة والتعليم ؟ إنه لم يفعل لأنه لا يرى زاوية قائمة إلا زاويته ، وكل ما عداها فمنفرجة أو حادة كما يقول علماء الهندسة ) .

(6)




> وعند تنحية الاستعمار الفرنسي الملك محمد الخامس عن عرش أسلافه عام (1372/ 1953) ، وتنصيبهم ابن عمه محمد بن عرفة ملكاً على المغرب ، كان الشيخ عبدالحي الكتاني واحداً ممن تزعموا مبايعة ابن عرفة - كعدة علماء آخرين - فكانت بيعته القميص الذي علق به أعداؤه شتى التهم والعظائم . ثم ما إن عاد الملك محمد الخامس إلى المغرب منتصراً مظفراً عام (1375/ 1955) ، حتى اضطر الشيخ عبدالحي الكتاني إلى الهجرة لفرنسا مستوطناً مدينة نيس التي توفي فيها يوم الجمعة 12 رجب الفرد عام  1382 .




قال الأستاذ محمد الهادي الحسني في " أشعة الشروق " ( ص 40 ) : ( وأما عبد الحي الكتاني ؛ فيكفيه حطة أن يتحيز إلى فرنسا في ظلمها لسلطان المغرب الشرعي محمد الخامس ؛ بخلعه عن عرشه ، لأنه أبى أن يعطي الدنية في دينه ، وأن يفرط في حق وطنه ، وكرامة شعبه ) .



وقال في موضع آخر ( ص 243 ) : ( وللتذكير ، فقد عفا الملك محمد الخامس عن محمد بن عرفة ، وعن التهامي الجلاوي ، ولكنه لم يعف عن عبد الحي الكتاني ؛ لأنه عالم استبدل الذي هو أدنى بالذي هو خير ، ولأنه اشترى بآيات الله ثمنا قليلا ، ومات عبد الحي الكتاني في فرنسا ، فما بكت عليه السماء والأرض ) .


والله أعلم بحقيقة الحال والمآل .



وقبل أن أختم هذا التعليق ـ وقد طال ـ لا بد أن أشير إلى الشيخ محمد إبراهيم الكتاني ؛ الذي كانت له علاقات وطيدة ، ولقاءات  عديدة  مع الشيخ عبد الحميد بن باديس وجمعية العلماء ، راجع " أبحاث وآراء في تاريخ الجزائر " ( 4 / 150 ) ، و " هموم حضارية " ( ص 12 ) كلاهما للدكتور سعد الله .


قال الشيخ البشير الإبراهيمي في " آثاره " ( 2 / 362 ) : ( للأستاذ البحاثة العالم السلفي الشيخ محمد إبراهيم الكتاني ـ أحد علماء المغرب الأفذاذ المستقلين ـ مكانة ممتازة في نفوس رجال جمعية العلماء ، وصلة روحية قوية بهم من أيام المرحوم الأستاذ عبد الحميد بن باديس.


والأستاذ الكتاني من المعجبين بحركة جمعية العلماء الإصلاحية ، والمتتبعين لأطوارها ، ومن العاملين على ربط الحركات السلفية بعضها ببعض تاريخا وعملا )  ، وراجع رسالة أدبية بعثها إليه من السجن " الآثار " ( 2 / 149- 151 ) .


وفي الأخير أرجو من إخواننا الكتانيين ـ وفقهم الله ـ أن يثروا الموضوع بمزيد من الحقائق ، ولا يأنفوا من نقد أسلافهم ، إذ الحق هو غاية الجميع ، وكما قال الشيخ سليمان في مقدمة هذا الموضوع : 





> فلعل على أيديهم يكون تصحيح مسيرة الأسرة " الكتانية " ؛ بأن تُصبح أسرة علمية ، تنشر عقيدة وسنة جدها صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وصحابته الكرام - رضي الله عنهم - ، وتكون أول مبتعد ومُحذرٍ عما يخالف ذلك ، وأن تجمع مع شرف النسب : شرف الاقتداء ، متذكرة قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من بطأ به عملُه ، لم يُسرع به نسَبُه " . والله الهادي .



هذا ، والله أعلى وأعلم ، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد .


فريد المرادي ( 9 / ربيع الثاني / 1429 هـ ) .

----------


## سليمان الخراشي

الأخ الكريم : فريد المرادي : بارك الله فيك . وفي إثرائك للموضوع .
- قلتم : ( راجع كتاب " صراع بين السنة والبدعة " ( 1 / 201 – 223 ) للشيخ أحمد حماني ) .
تكرمًا : أفيدوا بنبذة عن محتوى الكتاب ، وطبعته .
- أعجبني قول الشيخ الإبراهيمي - رحمه الله - : ( وهل يرجى ممن نشأ في أحضان الطرقية ، وفتح عينيه على ما فيها من مال وجاه وشهوات ميسرة ومخايل من الملك ، أن يكون سلفيا ولو سلسل الدنيا كلها بمسلسلاته ؟ ) .
صدق - رحمه الله - ؛ ولكن هذا في الغالب ، وإلا فقد وجد من آثر الآخرة على الدنيا وفتنها من ( جاه وأموال .. ) ، وتجد هنا ثلة منهم :
http://www.saaid.net/feraq/el3aedoon/index.htm

----------


## الباجي

> وقال ( 7 / 142 – 143 ) : ( ومن كتبه [ أي أحمد بن عليوة ] أيضا " القول المعروف في الرد على من أنكر التصوف " ، المطبوع سنة 1920 . وقد قام عبد الحي الكتاني بتقريظ هذه الرسالة وحاول أن " يثبت للتصوف مرجعا دينيا في الإسلام " ، وكان الكتاني من المتداخلين في السياسة والتصوف والدين خلال فترة طويلة في المغرب ( والمغرب العربي عموما ) ، وكان يحضر مؤتمرات الزوايا التي تشرف عليها السلطات الفرنسية ظاهرا وباطنا ) .
> .... .... ... 
> .... .... ....
> 
> 
> (5)
> المعروف أن مؤتمر الزوايا ـ الذي سعى إليه وشارك فيه عبد الحي الكتاني هو وإخوانه من رجال الطرقية في الجزائر وتونس ـ ، كان بإيعاز من فرنسا لمعارضة الحركة الإصلاحية السلفية في المغرب العربي ( خاصة في الجزائر ) ، راجع عن المؤتمر " تاريخ الجزائر الثقافي " ( 4 / 33 وما بعدها ) ، و " آثار الإبراهيمي " ( 3 / 391 وما بعدها ) .
> 
> قال الدكنور سعد الله في " تاريخ الجزائر الثقافي "  ( 4 / 165 ) : ( وقد ظهر الشيخ مصطفى القاسمي متزعما لتيار هذه المعارضة وكتب هو وغيره الرسائل والتقارير إلى السلطات الفرنسية ضد الحركة الإصلاحية وترأس المؤتمرات الموالية للإدارة وتحالف مع الشيخ عبد الحي الكتاني وغيره لجمع كلمة أصحاب الزوايا المؤيدة لفرنسا على مستوى المغرب العربي ) .
> ...


الله أكبر.

 ما أشبه الليلة بالبارحة.

----------


## طارق منينة

ساتجاوز الحديث عن فكر ابن عربي المشهور وادخل من هذا الموضوع الي ماهو ليس معروف عن ابن عربي عند اتباع بن عربي او من يدافعون عنه ويبررون اقواله او من يقول انها مدسوسة عليه
ماهو الذي اود هنا قوله
هو شيء لايخطر علي بال كثير من الناس
طيب لاحكي قولي
لقد كتب نصر حامد ابو زيد العلماني التوجه كتاب كامل عن ابن عربي 
لماذا
وكتب المستشار محمد سعيد العشماوي القول المشهور لابن عربي-ويكرره في كتاباته في سياقات عديدة- من انه 
لقد أصبح قلبى قابلاً كل صورة
فمرعىً لغزلان ودير لرهبان
وبيت لأوثان وكعبة طائف
وألواح توراة ومصحف قرآن
أدين بدين الحب أنى توجهت
ركائبه فالحب دينى وايمانى
لماذ اخذ العشماوي هذا من ابن عربي ومعلوم ان العشماوي علماني يروج للفكرة الماسونية في ثوب جديد وقد رديت عليه في غير هذه المسالة في كتابي اقطاب العلمانية الجزء الثاني
نصر ابو زيد يتسلل بفكرة ابن عربي الي حصون الاسلام ليهدمه  من الداخل مع استعمال الفكر المعتزلي في مسالة العقل هو وغيره من العلمانيين
ففكرة ابن عربي تؤدي عند العلمانيين الي فكرة ان الدين ناتج البيئة وافراز المجتمعات وتختلف افرازاته باختلاف مخرجاته وابن عربي وسعه كل شيء وكل فكرة وكل معني فخياله يتحمل الافكار والعقائد المختلفة وهذا يؤدي عند نصر ابو زيد اليان الدين تحتي وليس فوقي بحسب الفاظهم اي العلمانيين من اصحاب التوجه المادي الجدلي
فمادام ابن عربي عبر ان الاله داخله وانه هو هو ولاشيء في العالم الا هو وكلنا الاله فالانسان حاول استرجاع حقه في الالوهية او بمعني اصح حقه في ان يعوض العجز الذي سلبه منه الدين بالاعلان انه لايقل عن الاله وفقط يحتاج الي التفكير في ذلك واعلان تحرره لكن في ثوب خارج الدين كما فعلت العلمانية لا كما وصل ابن عربي!-هذه نتيجة الفكرة العلمانية المزيفة طبعا في تحليلها لنموذج مثل ابن عربي
وهذا الفكرة تكفي ابو زيد-لاستخدامها من قبله بذكاء علماني ومكر شيطاني-- لانها ظهرت في المجتمع الاسلامي قبل العلمانية واستقلال الانسان عن الله واسترداد الحقوق التي سلبها الدين-طبعا كل هذا مفهوم او 
فهو يقرب الفكرة العلمانية او ان عند ابن عربي بذرتها وجنينها لكنه -اي ابن عربي-كان تائه في الجو الاسلامي الي بتصفه العلمانية -اي تصف هذا الاسلام وصبغته  واوضاعه-بما نقرا ليلا ونهار ونسمع سرا وجهارا!
وهنا يمكن لنصر حامد ابو زيد ان يبقي داخل الحصون بحصان طروادة -هكذا يلعب داخل حصوننا-مطمئنا علي انجازه في الخلخلة ومنتظرا لصيد جديد كما فعل ادونيس في الثابت والمتحول وان بطريقة اخري وهي استدعاء افكار الحشاشين والفرق السرية التي ظهرت في اعالم الاسلامي لهدم الدين بها ومعروف او قل معلوم ان ادونيس نصيري ومع اني لم اكتب هذا في كتابي الا انها الحقيقة 
اما العشماوي فقد استخدم كلمة ابن عربي المتقدمة ليخرج بها الي الفكر الماسوني ويتصل به بالفكرة المادية وهو يهدم اصول النبوة ويجعل الدين مرتبط بالسحر وماشابه وقد اوضحت هذا في كتابي المشار اليه وان بصورة خفيفة
الامر جد خطير ولاشك ان الضلال ينتج في البعد عن حقيقة الاسلام بل وحقيقة الفطرة في الفرق بين الخالق والمخلوق ومايتبع ذلك في الاسلام مما قاله العلماء وعبر عنه ابن تيمية بان الله مفارق للمخلوق او المخلوقات مفارقة لله بائنة منه وانه الغني غني ذاتي واي مخلوق فقير فقر ذاتي فكيف يجمع الخالق والمخلوق والي اي معني يؤدي في مختلف عصور الضلال الصوفي-اقصد الصوفية المنحرفة - والضلال العلماني وماشابهه من الضلالات
احببت فقط ان اذكر بهذه النقطة لانها خطيرة جدا ويشتغل عليها علمانيون عرب ويحاولون التسلل للهدم البطيء!
طارق منينة

----------


## طارق منينة

فلسفه التاويل:دراسه في تاويل القران عند محي الدين بن عربي نصر حامد ابو زيد 
http://al-mostafa.info/data/arabic/d...ile=010354.pdf
هكذا تكلم ابن عربي نصر حامد ابو زيد 
http://al-mostafa.info/data/arabic/d...ile=014374.pdf
والعنوان علي طريقة نيتشه الذي كتب هكذا تكلم زراديشت ومعروف ان نيتشه هو من اطلق في الغرب مقولة ان الاله قد مات ونيتشه كان رجلا شاذا من المثليين وكان ملحدا!

----------


## شتا العربي

> الأخ الكريم : حمزة : بورك فيك . 
> الأخ الكريم : محمد المعيار : 
> كجواب عاجل : ما رأيك بمن يقول :
> لقد أصبح قلبى قابلاً كل صورة
> فمرعىً لغزلان ودير لرهبان
> وبيت لأوثان وكعبة طائف
> وألواح توراة ومصحف قرآن
> أدين بدين الحب أنى توجهت
> ركائبه فالحب دينى وايمانى
> ...


جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم وأورثكم الفردوس الأعلى

هل يمكن توفير هذين الكتابين بصيغة بي دي إف مشكورا لكم يا شيخ سليمان حفظكم الله؟

----------


## شتا العربي

وهل هذه الكتب أيضا موجودة على الشبكة بصيغة بي دي إف؟



> " تاريخ الجزائر الثقافي " 
> " آثار الإبراهيمي " 
> " أشعة الشروق " 
>  " القول المعروف في الرد على من أنكر التصوف " ، المطبوع سنة 1920 . 
> كتاب " صراع بين السنة والبدعة " 
> " حياة كفاح "  للأستاذ أحمد توفيق المدني ، 
> ومقال الشيخ ابن باديس في جريدة " الشهاب " ( العدد 97 ، بتاريخ 17 ذي القعدة 1345 هـ / 20 ماي 1927 م ) ، 
> ومقال الأستاذ محمد سعيد الزاهري في مجلة " الشهاب " ( م 9 ، ج 11 ، جمادى الآخرة 1352 هـ / أكتوبر 1927 م ) .
>  " أبحاث وآراء في تاريخ الجزائر " ( 2 / 183 ) ،
> ...


شكرا لكم ... بارك الله فيكم ...

----------


## شتا العربي

> نيتشه الذي كتب هكذا تكلم زراديشت ومعروف ان نيتشه هو من اطلق في الغرب مقولة ان الاله قد مات ونيتشه كان رجلا شاذا من المثليين وكان ملحدا!


سمعت الدكتور مصطفى محمود في حلقة تلفزيونية قديمة كان يتكلم فيها عن نيتشة وقال بأنه كان مجنون ولم يكن عاقلا وأنه كتب فلسفاته في أيام جنونه هذه في فترات الإفاقة التي كانت تأتيه على فترات فكلما هدأ كتب شيئا ثم يثور به الجنان فلما يهدأ ثانية يكتب شيئا ثم أخذوا هذا الذي كتبه المجنون المختل عقليا وجعلوه فلسفات
ولا أذكر عنوان حلقة الدكتور مصطفى محمود الآن وكلامي المذكور بمعناه وليس بالنص
فلعل بعض الأفاضل يذكر عنوان حلقة الدكتور مصطفى محمود فيضع رابط تحميلها هنا

----------


## حمزة الكتاني

عفوا؛ لقد حصل مشكل في الدخول للمنتدى ااول البارحة ولبارحة واليوم، ولذلك لم يتيسر لي الدخول لمشاركة...

وأنبه؛ بالنسبة لمشاركة الأخ بوادي؛ أن الإصلاح المقصود به: "العلمانية"، والسلفية المقصود بها: "سلفية محمد عبده وجمال الدين الأفغاني...لا سلفية ابن تيمية ومدرسة أهل الحديث، فليتفطن لذلك...

ولذلك كان كل عالم حر، يضلل تلك الطائفة ويطعن فيها، وبالمقابل كانوا هم يطلقون كافة الاتهامات وأرخصها على من خالفهم، خاصة إن كان صوفيا، كجل فقهاء الوقت...

وأنبه أيضا إلى أن البشير الإبراهيمي، وصاحبه ابن باديس، لم يكونا قط سلفية بالمعنى الحديث، إنما كانا سلفية بمعنى سلفية محمد عبده وجمال الدين الأفغاني، كما الحركة الوطنية المغربية نفسها، وكانوا يجمعون جل طاماتهم..

وقد كان البشير الإبراهيمي وشيخه كماليين، من دعاة الطاغية مصطفى كمال أتاترك، حتى بعد إسقاطه الخلافة، ودافعا عنه - خاصة - ابن باديس، دفاعا مستميتا...

وكانا أشعريين في العقيدة، ليسا على مذهب السلف...

وكانا مالكيين مقلدين...

وكانت بضاعتهما في الحديث وعلوم السنة مزجاة، كما لا يخفى من ترجمتهما....

وفي النهاية؛ كلام الأقران - يعني في العصر أما هما فأدون من الشيخ عبد الحي الكتاني علميا بمقاوز وقفار - لا يؤخذ به.....

وللحديث بقييييييييييييي  يييييييية.....

----------


## عمر الإمبابي

> الأخ الكريم : فريد المرادي : بارك الله فيك . وفي إثرائك للموضوع .
> - قلتم : ( راجع كتاب " صراع بين السنة والبدعة " ( 1 / 201 – 223 ) للشيخ أحمد حماني ) .
> تكرمًا : أفيدوا بنبذة عن محتوى الكتاب ، وطبعته .


بعد إذن الأخ الكريم فريد المرادي
هنا تعريف بالكتاب
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?p=770538
وهنا نسخة مصورة منه
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com./vb/showthread.php?p=647817#post64  7817

----------


## سليمان الخراشي

بارك الله فيك أخي ابن الشاطئ الحقيقي ، ولفتة موفقة .
وهنا رابط مفيد يتعلق بنصر أبوزيد  :
http://www.alkashf.net/vb/showthread.php?t=186
وهنا : يتعلق بنتشة : 
http://www.alkashf.net/vb/showthread.php?t=1492
================
الأخ الكريم : شتا : أبشر .
================
الأخ الكريم : حمزة : 
قلتم : ( وأنبه أيضا إلى أن البشير الإبراهيمي، وصاحبه ابن باديس، لم يكونا قط سلفية بالمعنى الحديث، إنما كانا سلفية بمعنى سلفية محمد عبده وجمال الدين الأفغاني ) . السؤال : هل كانا يؤيدان : القبورية والطرقية وصرف العبادات لغير الله ؟ ومثلها البدع ؟ هنا مربط الفرس . 
قلتم : ( وكانا أشعريين في العقيدة، ليسا على مذهب السلف.. ) . هل من بينة ؟
وتكرمًا طالعوا هنا :
http://alsonnah.com/suna/showthread.php?t=365
والسلفي الصادق يدور مع الحق أينما دار ؛ سواء وافق عبدالحي أو ابن باديس أو ابن عبدالوهاب .
وفقكم الله ..
=============
الأخ الكريم : عمر الإمبابي : 
رفع الله قدرك وجزاك خيرًا .

----------


## فريد المرادي

[ هذا التعليق كتبه منذ أمس ولم أستطع إضافته إلا الساعة ]


الشيخ الفاضل سليمان الخراشي : وفيكم بارك الله ، ومحبكم في الخدمة دوما ...




> كتاب " صراع بين السنة والبدعة "  للشيخ أحمد حماني  .
> تكرمًا : أفيدوا بنبذة عن محتوى الكتاب ، وطبعته .


العنوان الكامل للكتاب هو : " صراع بين السنة والبدعة أو القصة الكاملة للسطو بالإمام الرئيس عبد الحميد بن باديس " ، ط دار البعث بقسنطينة ( الجزائر ) 1405 هـ - 1984 م ، ( جزاءن في أكثر من 600 صفحة ) .

ففقد كان الشيخ ابن باديس – رحمه الله – قد عُرضت عليه أبيات شعرية لشيخ الطريقة العليوية فيها سوء أدب مع رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فكتب فيها رسالة صغيرة الحجم ، لكنها غزيرة العلم ، بعنوان " جواب سؤال عن سوء مقال " ، وطبعت مع تقاريظ لكبار العلماء في المغرب العربي . ( وهي منشورة كاملة في ضمن كتاب الشيخ حماني ) .

فقام أحد أتباع الطريقة العليوية بمحاولة اغتيال الشيخ ، لكن الله سلم ، ولله الحمد .

فكتاب الشيخ حماني – رحمه الله - يحكي هذه القصة بالتفصيل ، مع نشر أكثر ما كُتب ـ نثرا وشعرا ـ  عن تلك الحادثة ، وقبل ذلك كتب فصولا عن البدعة والنهي عنها والتغليظ عليها ، والرد على من يستحسن بعضها ، وذكر أيضا نبذة عن تاريخ الحركة الإصلاحية في العالم الإسلامي عموما وفي الجزائر خصوصا ، فهو كتاب لا غنى عنه لمعرفة سير الحركة السلفية الإصلاحية في الجزائر - من أحد رجالها - إبان العهد الفرنسي .

ومؤلف الكتاب الشيخ الفقيه أحمد حماني ( ت 1419 هـ - 1998 م ) – رحمه الله – من تلاميذ الشيخ ابن باديس – رحمه الله - ؛ كان رئيسا للمجلس الإسلامي الأعلى بالجزائر سابقا ، وعضوا مؤسسا لرابطة العالم الإسلامي ، وكان شديدا على الطرقية التي كانت مدحورة في وقته ، ولم تذر قرنها إلا بعد وفاته ، والله المستعان .

قال ـ رحمه الله ـ في كتابه " الصراع " ( 1/ 50 ) : ( أول صوت ارتفع بالإصلاح والإنكار على البدعة والمبتدعين ووجوب الرجوع إلى كتاب الله والتمسك بسنة رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ ونبذ كل ابتداع ومقاومة أصحابه ، جاء من الجزيرة العربية وأعلنه في الناس الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب أثناء القرن الثامن عشر ( 1694 _ 1765 ) وقد وجدت دعوته أمامها المقاومة الشديدة حتى انضم إليها الأمير محمد بن السعود  وجرد سيفه لنصرتها والقضاء على معارضيها فانتصرت .

ولما كانت نشأة هذه الدعوة في صميم البلاد العربية ونجحت على خصومها الأولين في جزء منا ، وكانت مبنية على الدين وتوحيد الله ـ سبحانه ـ في ألوهيته وربوبيته ومحو كل آثار الشرك ـ الذي هو الظلم العظيم ـ والقضاء على الأوثان والأنصاب التي نصبت لتعبد من دون الله أو تتخذ للتقرب بها إلى الله ، ومنها القباب والقبور في المساجد والمشاهد ـ لما كان كذلك فقد فهم أعداء الإسلام قيمتها ومدى ما سيكون لها من أبعاد في يقظة المسلمين ونهضة الأمة العربية التي هي مادة الإسلام وعزه ، إذ ما صلح أمر المسلمين أول دولتهم إلا بما بينت عليه هذه الدعوة ، وقد قال الإمام مالك : ( لا يصلح آخر هذه الأمة إلا بما صلح به أولها ) .

لهذا عزموا على مقاومتها وسخروا كل إمكانياتهم المدادية والفكرية للقضاء عليها ، وحشدوا العلماء القبوريين الجامدين أو المأجورين للتنفير منها وتضليل اعتقاداتها ، وربما تكفير أهلها ، كما جندوا لها الجنود وأمدوها بكل أنواع أسلحة الفتك والدمار للقضاء عليها ) . ( وهناك أقوال له ولغيره من علماء الجزائر في الثناء على الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب ودعوته السلفية ، سأُفرد لها مقالا سيرى النور قريبا إن شاء الله ) .

وفي هذا الرابط تجد نبذة مختصرة عن الشيخ :

http://merathdz.com/play.php?catsmktba=377

والكتاب مفقود ونادر ، لكن – حمدا لله – تُوجد نسخة مصورة عنه على الشبكة ، تجدها على هذا الرابط :

http://merathdz.com/play.php?catsmktba=281

=====================

عودة إلى موضوع المقال :

قال الشيخ تقي الدين الهلالي – رحمه الله – في كتابه " الهدية الهادية " : ( قال لي [ الشيخ عبد الحي الكتاني ] منتقدا : إن الطريقة التيجانية مبنية على شفا جرف وأنه لا ينبغي لعاقل أن يتمسك بها .

فقلت له : والطريقة الكتانية التي أنت شيخها ؟ فقال لي : كل الطرائق باطلة إنما هي صناعة للاحتيال على أكل أموال الناس بالباطل وتسخيرهم واستعبادهم .

قال الهلالي : إذن أنت تستحل أموال الناس بالباطل وتسخرهم وتستعبدهم ؟ قال : أنا لم أؤسس الطريقة وإنما أسسها غيري والأموال التي آخذها منهم أنفقها في مصالح لا ينفقونها هم فيها ...

فقال الهلالي : إذن أنت لا تعتقد صحة طريقتك ؟ فقال الكتاني : لا أعتقدها أبدا ، وقد أخبرتك أنها صناعة لأكل أموال الناس بالباطل ) اهـ بواسطة مقدمة الشيخ مشهور حسن على " سبيل الرشاد " ( ص 32 ) .

----------


## فريد المرادي

الأخ الكريم شتا العربي : بارك الله فيك ، لا أعلم أن تلك الكتب مصورة على الشبكة ، إلا ( صراع بين السنة والبدعة ) ، وقد سبق ذكر رابطه ...
========
الأخ الكريم حمزة الكتاني : الكلام ليس عن الشيخ ابن باديس والشيخ الإبراهيمي وعن أخطائهما ، بل عن مشايخ الأسرة الكتانية ، فتنبه ...
وجل ما ذكرته عن الإبراهيمي وابن باديس  لا أساس له من الصحة ، ومن طالع آثارهما علم ذلك ، ولكن ـ كما قال الشيخ سليمان ـ : ( والسلفي الصادق يدور مع الحق أينما دار ؛ سواء وافق عبدالحي أو ابن باديس أو ابن عبدالوهاب ) .
ولا يكن همنا هو الدفاع عن عشيرتنا وأهل بلدنا على حساب الحق ، فما عند الله خير و أبقى ...
وقد أشرتُ في تعليقي الأول إلى الشيخ إبراهيم الكتاني - رحمه الله - وعلاقته بالحركة الإصلاحية في الجزائر ، فهل كان علمانيا كماليا هو الآخر ؟
وتذكر أن رمي التهم جزافا يحسنه كل أحد ، واحذر أن تكون ممن يحسبون ذلك هيِّنا وهو عند الله عظيم ...
( تنبيه : صاحبكم هو المرادي ، وليس بوادي !! ، بوركتَ ) .
======
الأخ الكريم عمر الإمبابي : بارك الله فيك  وزادك توفيقاً ...

----------


## حمزة الكتاني

على كل؛ ما ذكرت ما ذكرته أعلاه إلا تصديرا، وإن كان جميع ما أجملته مفصلا في المجموعة الكاملة لابن باديس والإبراهيمي، ولا يحتاج ذلك لإثبات، لأنه من باب السماء فوقنا، ومن كانت المجموعتان بين يديه، فلينقل لنا من ذلك...وتقي الدين الهلالي ليس بحجة عندنا، ولا نثق في نقله، على أنه مردود عليه من وجوه...

وأود الاستفسار؛ إن كان البحث حول الصوفية والتصوف، فليُبين لنا، فهذا أمر آخر، وإن كان حول آل الكتاني، فلنصرف أمور التصوف والصوفية إلى مبحث آخر، قد تُفرَد له صفحة مستقلة إن شئتم...

وسأجيب عن استشكالات الأخوة واحدا واحدا إن شاء الله تعالى، فقط أحب إبراز مناط السؤال، وعدم الفحس في الكلام حتى لا نتمادى كذلك...

----------


## فريد المرادي

إلى الأخ الكريم حمزة الكتاني - وفقه الله - :
دعك من ابن باديس والإبراهيمي وأخبرنا ـ تكرماً لا أمراً ـ عن الشيخ عبد الحي الكتاني ؛ هل كانت عقيدته سلفية ؟ وهل كان غير مقلد في تمذهبه بالمذهب المالكي ؟ ( مع ذكر الدليل من كتبه وكلامه ) 
[  هذا آخر تعليق لي في الموضوع ، حتى لا يخرج موضوع الشيخ سليمان الخراشي عن مساره ، وحتى أستفيد أكثر  ]

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

*المتكلمون في الإعلام كصناعة يُحبون التفرقة بين الرأي والخبر...وكنتُ أحب أن يكون الحديث هنا رصداً لتأريخ هذه الأسرة من وجهة النظر الكتانية...لا بأس بهذا أبداً ...

ثم هناك النقاد كالشيخ الخراشي..

والعالمون بتاريخ هذه الأسرة من وجهة النظر الأخرى كالمرادي والباجي المتستر (ابتسامة )...فليؤخر هؤلاء كلامهم حتى يُتم الكتاني مراده...من غير أن تتغير نفسه فيتوقف ونخسر بذلك مصدراً مهماً للمعلومات...*

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

*بالمناسبة : عندنا في مصر يقولون: اشتر ولا تبع...

والمعنى اسمع من أولاً وأطل السماع لتستخرج من محاورك حتى دفينة نفسه ثم تكلم...*

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

يبدو من خلال ما تقدم أن هناك اختلافا بين الثقافة المتميزة بالوسطية والاعتدال والانفتاح على الآخر و بين الثقافة  التي لا تفرق بين  الذاتية والموضوعية  فلا مجال مثلا للمقاررنة بين الشيخين عبد الحي الكتاني وتقي الدين الهلالي في مجال علم الحديث - مع احترامنا للرجلين واعتزازنا بهما -و لا أحد من أهل العلم يقبل هذه المقارنة بغض النظر عن اختيارات كل واحد منهما في الاتجاه مع العلم أن كثيرا من الطرق الصوفية في المغرب هي سلفية بالمفهوم الأصلي للكلمة كطريقة محمد بن ناصر الدرعي مثلا 
ولو تتبع العلماء عثرات من سبق لما نجا أحد من النقد - والكمال لله - ووراء الاختيارت أسباب لابد أن توضع في الاعتبار وأن تغتفر ما لم تمس بالجوهر في العقيدة والله يغفر ما دون ذلك لمن يشاء 
لهذا لا يسع الإنسان إلا أن يستغرب أسلوب الاستدراج الذي يقترحه بعض الإخوة للإيقاع بالأخ حمزة الكتاني ...؟
أتمنى أن تتسم المناقشة بالموضوعية والاحترام المتبادل والتجاوز عن اللمم ...

----------


## سليمان الخراشي

بارك الله فيكم ..
الأخ الكريم : حمزة : قلتم : ( فلنصرف أمور التصوف والصوفية إلى مبحث آخر، قد تُفرَد له صفحة مستقلة إن شئتم ) . لا أظن أهل المجلس يوافقون ؛ فما أسسوا مجلسهم لمثل هذا ، وإنما جاء عرضًا . وكون الواحد يعتقد معتقد الصوفية ومسلكهم ، هو حرٌ فيه ، ومسؤول أمام الله عنه  ، لكن ينبغي أن يجهر به ، ولا يسميه بغير اسمه ، فالعبرة بالحقائق لا بالدعاوى .
وفقكم الله لما يُحب ويرضى ..
وعني : فقد انتهى ما عندي حول الأسرة الكتانية من جهتك ، وأنتظر وجهات النظر الأخرى ، من الأخ المرادي - بارك الله فيه - ، وغيره .

======

الأخ الكريم : المرادي : قلتم : ( وهناك أقوال له ولغيره من علماء الجزائر في الثناء على الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب ودعوته السلفية ، سأُفرد لها مقالا سيرى النور قريبا إن شاء الله ) . ولا يسعني إلا الشكر والانتظار .

----------


## شتا العربي

> الأخ الكريم : شتا : أبشر.


بشركم الله بالخير شيخنا الكريم وجزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم وأورثكم الفردوس الأعلى
وحبذا لو وجدنا عندكم أيضا الكتب التي أشار إليها الأخ فريد المرادي جزاه الله خيرا

شكرا لكم ... بارك الله فيكم ...

----------


## شتا العربي

> الأخ الكريم شتا العربي : بارك الله فيك ، لا أعلم أن تلك الكتب مصورة على الشبكة ، إلا ( صراع بين السنة والبدعة ) ، وقد سبق ذكر رابطه ..


جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وبارك فيكم وأورثكم الفردوس الأعلى

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## حمزة الكتاني

> (1)
> الصحيح أن صالح باي هو الذي شيد جامع سيدي الكتاني عام 1189 ، ويشهد لهذا المقطوعة الشعرية التي نقشت على لوحة وُضعت عند مدخل المدرسة ، لهذا  يسميه بعضهم بجامع صالح باي .
> 
> وكان الجامع  من مساجد المذهب الحنفي ، و كانت تتبع له مدرسة اشتهرت في العهد الفرنسي حين أصبحت هي المدرسة الشرعية الرسمية منذ 1850م ، و منذ 1947م أصبحت المدرسة الكتانية والجامع التابع لها تدعى : المعهد الكتاني الذي كان تحت إشراف عمر بن الحملاوي شيخ الطريقة الرحمانية ، و الذي كان ينافس معهد ابن باديس التابع لجميعة العلماء ، انظر " تاريخ الجزائر الثقافي " ( 1 / 261 ) ( 2 / 284 ) ( 3 / 263- 64 ) ( 5 / 82 ) .
> (2)
> في هذا نظر ، فالشيخ ابن باديس لم يدرس ولم يُدرِّس لا في المدرسة الكتانية ولا في جامعها ، حسب المراجع التي بين يدي ، ويضاف إلى ذلك أيضا أن جامع الكتاني جامع حنفي ، والشيخ ابن باديس مالكي ، والله أعلم .
> (3)
> المعروف أن المدرسة الكتانية تحولت إلى معهد وليس إلى كلية ، وفرق بينهما ؛ لأن الأول للتعليم الثانوي ، والثاني للتعليم الجامعي ، ويشهد لهذا أن المعهد عرف في وقته باسم " معهد بن الحملاوي " ، نسبة إلى مديره عمر بن الحملاوي ، شيخ الطريقة الرحمانية ، ولا يُعلم عنه أنه كان مصلحاً ، بل كان معهده منافساً لمعهد ابن باديس التابع لجمعية العلماء الإصلاحية ، وكانت له علاقة بالتصوف وبالادراة الفرنسية


في هذا أمور:

الأول: قولكم بأن الصحيح أن صالح باي هو الذي شيد جامع الكتاني، لا بناه...مرجوح من وجوه؛ 

أولها: ما وقفت عليه - ولا أذكر محله الآن - من أن الشيخ أبا مدين التلمساني، كان ممن درس بالجامع المذكور، وهو من أهل القرن السادس رحمه الله.

ثانيها: ترجم في "معالم الإيمان" الجزء الرابع الصفحة 159 للقاضي أبي عبد الله محمد بن محمد ابن فندار المتوفى عام 702هـ وقال: "كان يعمل الميعاد بمسجد ابن عبد الجليل الأزدي، إلا يوم الجمعة، فيعمله بالمسجد المعروف بمسجد الكتاني لاتساعه"...فدل على أن المسجد كان مبنيا قبل ذلك التاريخ...

ثالثها: النقل من "كتاب التاج المرصع بالجوهر الفريد في ترجمة الشيخ الإمام محمد الكتاني الشهيد" ج1ص86 للإمام محمد الباقر الكتاني، بواسطة عن مصدره في تاريخ الجزائر للأستاذ أحمد توفيق المدني قائلا: "وقد جدد بناءه الأمير صالح باي نحو سنة سبع وتسعين ومائة وألف، ثم قُتل ودفن فيه...".

ثانيا: قولكم بأن المدرسة كانت معهدا لا كلية...إلخ.

أقول قد وقفت على مقال قيم بقلم الأستاذ محمد العربي الطائع؛ الأستاذ بجمعية السلام بقسنطينة بعنوان: "احتفال الكلية الكتانية القسنطينية بتم الدرس"، نشر بجريدة "الإصلاح" الجزائرية التي يصدرها الأستاذ الشيخ الطيب العقبي بتاريخ: رمضان 1366/ موافق: 2 – 8 – 1957 وصف فيه وقائع برنامج حفل تخريج طلبة السنة المذكورة بالتفصيل، وعدد فيه أساتذة الكلية الكتانية، وأهم ما ألقي بالحفل من الكلمات، والإشادة بدورها المهم في الإنعاش اللغوي العربي والديني بالجزائر. وقد أنشر ملخصا له مستقبلا إن شاء الله تعالى...

ثالثا: نفيكم لدراسة الشيخ ابن باديس أو تدريسه بالجامع الأعظم، سيدي الكتاني، بقسنطينة...

فقد وقفت في كتاب "عبد الحميد ابن باديس وجهوده التربوية" تأليف الأستاذ مصطفى حميداتو، ص65، نصه على أن ابن باديس - رحمه الله - "انتصب يحيي دروس العلم بدروسه الحية في الجامع الكبير بقسنطينة"...

وقد قال الإمام الباقر الكتاني في "التاج" ج1ص85: "وأذكر مسجدا كان بجانب ضريح القطب المذكور، يعد أعظم مسجد بقسنطينة، تقام فيه الخطبة وتعقد فيه الدروس، قال عنه مؤرخ الجزائر الأستاذ الكبير أبو العباس أحمد توفيق المدني: إنه أجمل وأبدع مساجد القطر الجزائري"...

رابعا: وأما اتهامكم للمعهد الكتاني بالعمالة، فهذا أمر غير محمود منكم، وإن كنتم وقفتم عليه في مصدر ما، فإنما ذلك من باب صراع الأقران، واتهام بعضهم بعضا، وقد سبق أن ذكرتُ لكم أن "السلفيين الإصلاحيين" كانوا مولوعين باتهام من خالفهم أنه عميل، ومعاون للاستعمار...

ففي كتاب "الطرق الصوفية والزوايا بالجزائر: تاريخها ونشأتها" للأستاذ صلاح الدين مؤيد العقبي، خصص فصلا طويلا من ص338 إلى ص372 أرخ فيه للزاوية الحملاوية، والكلية-المعهد الكتانية، وبرامجها وجهودها الإصلاحية، بما لا محيد للمنصف أن يتوقف عليه...

ومما جاء تحت عنوان: "دور الزاوية الحملاوية في ثورة التحرير" ص338: "شارك الشيخ علي الحملاوي في ثورة سنة 1871 إلى جانب زعيمها الروحي الشيخ الحداد، ونفي فيمن نفتهم السلطات الاستعمارية إلى جزيرة كالدونيا، حيث بقي هناك أربع سنوات عاد بعدها إلى أرض الوطن، حيث زُج به سجن تبسة، وبعد قضاء ثلاث سنوات أطلق سراحه ليسجن مرة أخرى بقسنطينة، وبعد مدة قضاها على رأس الزاوية في خدمة الإسلام والعربية توي الشيخ علي ابن الحملاوي سنة 1317هـ ودفن بالزاوية المذكورة..."..

إلى قوله ص345: "كانت الزاوية الحملاوية - الكلية الكتانية - في مقدمة المؤسسات التعليمية التي لبت داعي الجهاد، فقد أمر الشيخ عمر طلبة الزاوية بالالتحاق بالثورة، وهكذا وفي سنة 1955 التحق الطلبة زرافات ووحدات بإخوانهم المجاهدين في ثورة التحرير المباركة، وتحولت الزاوية من بعدهم إلى مركز يؤوي جنود الثورة ويزودهم بما يحتاجون إليه من غداء وألبسة وأدوية وسلاح..".

"وليس هذا مجرد ادعاء، ولكنها الحقيقة التي يؤكدها واحد من المجاهدين المعروفين، وهو الشيخ الأخ المجاهد الأستاذ عمار النجار من ضباط الولاية الثانية، ونائب بالمجلس الوطني الشعبي، والكاتب العام لجمعية الطلبة الجزائريين بتونس سابقا، في مقال له نشر في جريدة النصر 12/1289 حيث يقول عند حديثه عن موقف الطرقيين من الثورة التحريرية: "لقد كانت زواياهم في مختلف جهات الوطن - وهذا لا يمكن إنكاره - موئلا وملجأ لوحدات جيش التحرير، وأذكر هنا على سبيل المثال: زاوية بلحملاوي بوادي سقان ولاية ملية، لقد كان يلجأ إليها جنودنا بالولاية الثانية، وأن رئيسها الشيخ عمر [ابن الحملاوي] رحمه الله عليه قد فرضت عليه الإقامة الجبرية، ونقل إلى مدينة قسنطينة".

"كما كانت الكتانية مباءة علمية يؤمها الطلبة التابعون لحزب الشعب، وكان من بين هؤلاء الطلبة: الأخ العقيد علي كافي، أحد رؤساء ولايتنا الثانية"..

قال صاحب الكتاب: "والحديث عن الزاوية الحملاوية يجرنا إلى الحديث عمن درّس بها؛ فمن الطلبة الذين حفظوا القرآن أو جزءا منه، وتلقوا بها دراستهم الأولى؛ نذكر: عبد المجيد الشافعي، والعربي سعدوني، وتركي رابح، وسليمان بشنون، ومحمد بوخروبة المعروف بهواري بومدين الرئيس الجزائري الراحل...".

"ومن الشيوخ الذين علموا بها نذكر: العلامة الجليل والفلكي الشهير الشيخ المولود الحافظي الأزهري، والعلامة الشيخ عبد الحفيظ ابن الهاضمي، والعلامة الشيخ عاشور الخنقي، والشيخ أحمد الخالدي، من بلدة سيدي خالد وخريج جامع القرويين بفاس، والشيخ السعيد البعلاوي، والشيخ محمد بلحكيمي، ومن علماء تونس نذكر الشيخين: محمد قريبع، والبشير صفية، رحم الله من مات منهم"...إلخ، والفصل فيه طول فليُرجَع إليه...

ومن هنا بطل ما ادعيتموه من أن المدرسة كانت عميلة للاستعمار، بل بالعكس، كان لها الدور العظيم في حرب الاستعمار علميا، وثقافيا، وجهاديا بالسلاح والحرب...

ومثل هذا ينصب في جل الزوايا الصوفية الجزائرية، التي ادعيتم أنها انت عميلة للاستعمار، فارجع أخي للمصدر المذور فقد استعرض جهادها، وهو في نحو900صفحة، ينقل معلوماته بالحجة والدليل...أما جهادها وانفرادها بالجهاد ضد ااستعمار بالمغرب، فمن باب "السماء فوقنا"، ويأتي الحديث عن ذلك لاحقا إن شاء الله تعالى.

ويكفي أن تعلم أخي أنه ما رفع السلاح في وجه فرنسا في الجزائر إلا الطرق الصوفية؛ فلا تنس بوعمامة البكري، وعبد القادر الجزائري، وبومعزة الوزاني، وبوزيان، وسليمان ابن حمزة البوشيخي، والمقراني، والحداد الدرقاوي...وغيره  .

ثم اعلم أن الثورة الجزائرية الكبرى إنما استعرت بجهود الطرق الصوفية والمدارس الشرعية التابعة للزوايا، تلك الزوايا التي نظّمها، ووحد فيما بينها، وقوى نشاطاتها الثقافية والعلمية الإسلامية المؤصلة فقهيا، أحد أول من رفع السلاح في وجه فرنسا، وقاومها ثقافيا وعسكريا: شيخ الإسلام وحافظ المغارب الثلاثة الشيخ عبد الحي بن عبد الكبير الكتاني، الذي يدعي البشير الإبراهيمي بأن شره أكثر من خيره...ويأتي الكلام تفصيلا حول ذلك لاحقا إن شاء الله تعالى...

----------


## حمزة الكتاني

وأحب التنبيه هنا، أن الثورة الجزائرية ربيت في أحضان الأسرة الكتانية، وبالضبط في ظل رعاية الشيخين محمد المكي الكتاني، ومحمد المنتصر بالله الكتاني، رحمهما الله تعالى...وقد تأتي الفرصة لتفصيل ذلك لاحقا إن شاء الله تعالى..

كما أنبه ثانيا: إلى أن الشيخ البشير الإبراهيمي - رحمه الله تعالى - كان من تلامذة شيخ الإسلام محمد بن جعفر الكتاني رحمه الله تعالى، وكان يفتخر بالتلمذة له، حسبما أوضحه العلامة الدكتور إدريس بن محمد بن جعفر الكتاني - حفظه الله - في مقدمة كتابه حول الثورة الجزائرية...

وسأفرد الحديث في المقال التالي - إن شاء الله تعالى - حول الشيخ عبد الحي الكتاني - رحمه الله تعالى - وجهاده ضد الاستعمار من حيث:

-الجهاد المسلح..

-الجهاد الثقافي، ويتضمن:

-موقفه من إفساد جامعة القرويين.

-موقفه من التبرج وسفور المرأة.

-موقفه من انتشار المدارس الأجنبية.

-موقفه من الشبيبة العلمانية المسماة "السلفية الإصلاحية" (محمد عبده وجماعته)..

-موقفه من الكهانة والشعوذة.

-موقفه من أجل نشر العلم وبثه بين البوادي والمناطق النائية.

-موقفه من أجل توحيد الجهود لحرب الهجمة الثقافية الغربية.

-اتحاد الطرق الصوفية بشمال إفريقيا، كيف كان، وما المراد منه، وأن له يدا كبرى في الثورة ضد الاستعمار..

-موقفه من أجل الحكم بما أنزل الله، والدفاع عن الخلافة الإسلامية.

-موقفه من الطرق الصوفية...

يسر الله المرام بمنه وكرمه، ليهتدي من أراد الله له الهداية، ويستفيد من رام الاستفادة، ثم ننتقل لأشخاص آخرين ومحاور أخرى بخصوص الأسرة الشريفة الكتانية، إن شاء الله تعالى...

----------


## اويس المغربي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته صراحة لاندري مامستند الأستاذ حمزة وفقه الله في دعواه بتكذيب خبر الدكتور الهلالي الرجل الذي عرف بصدقه ومتانة ديانته وجرأته في الحق وهو امر شهد له به أعدائه قبل أصدقائه, في حين أن الاستاذ يحاول جاهدا نفي تهمٍ عن العلامة عبد الحي رماه بها الصوفية قبل السلفيين واليك هذا النقل من سل النصال للعلامة عبد السلام بن سودة في ترجمة المهدي بن محمد الكتاني ابن اخ عبد الحي الكتاني فبعد ذكر مولده وبعض مناقبه ,قال :" ورغم منافسة عمه عبد الحي الكتاني بتأييد من السلطة فقد وقف صاحب الترجمة في وجهه صابرا على اذايته وكيده...الى ان قال وله تآليف ..؛ ومنها تاليف في عمه المذكور وما وقع له معه وكيف استولى على زوايا والده بجميع مدن المغرب بإعانة السلطة" سل النصال ص:176 ط: دار الغرب.

----------


## ابن عبدالكريم

> وقد قال الإمام الباقر الكتاني في "التاج" ج1ص85: "وأذكر مسجدا كان بجانب ضريح القطب المذكور، ...الخ ...


 الاعتقاد بوجود أقطاب بالمعنى الشائع لدى الصوفية ( أي يتحكمون في الكون بأرواحهم ...الخ هذا الهراء ) كفر أكبر مخرج من الملة . فتنبه .  







> قال صاحب الكتاب: "والحديث عن الزاوية الحملاوية يجرنا إلى الحديث عمن درّس بها؛ فمن الطلبة الذين حفظوا القرآن أو جزءا منه، وتلقوا بها دراستهم الأولى؛ نذكر: عبد المجيد الشافعي، والعربي سعدوني، وتركي رابح، وسليمان بشنون، ومحمد بوخروبة المعروف بهواري بومدين الرئيس الجزائري الراحل...".


 و هل هواري بومدين - العلماني الإشتراكي - ممن يفرح أو يتكثر بهم ؟!!

----------


## حمزة الكتاني

ابن سودة أيضا ليس حجة عندنا، فقد كان بينه وبين الشيخ عبد الحي ما كان، حدثني الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن عبد الحي الكتاني قال: "كان عبد السلام ابن سودة عاقا لوالده عبد القادر، وقام بينهما شجار وصل إلى أن طرد عبد السلام والده من بيته، ما اضطره أن يجلس عندنا بالبيت نحوا من ثلاث سنوات"...إلخ. 

قلت وابن سودة أثنى في كتبه كثيرا على موظفي فرنسا ودعاتها في المغرب، ولا أرى كلامه هنا إلا من حظ النفس.

وإن كان البعض طعن في الحافظ عبد الحي الكتاني رحمه الله، فبالمقابل أثنى عليه طائفة عظمى من أهل العلم، أكثر منهم عددا، وعلما وفضلا، وانظر تقاريظ كتبه، فقد أثنى عليه فيها من علماء المغرب: محمد بن عبد الرحمن البريبري الرباطي، ومحمد المكي البطاوري، وأبو شعيب الدكالي، ومحمد بن الحسن الحجوي، وعبد الحفيظ الفاسي، ومحمد بن أحمد الرافعي الجديدي، ومحمد بن الصديق الغماري، بل سماه: "إمام السنة"، ومحمد بن كبور المراكشي، ومحمد بن اليمني الناصري دفين مكة المكرمة، ومحمد بن أحمد الكانوني، وأحمد ابن العياشي سكيرج...وغيرهم الكثير.

ومن غير أهل المغرب: الطاهر ابن عاشور، والفاضل ابن عاشور، ومحمد بخيت المطيعي، ومحمود شاكر ألف فيه مقالا طنانا، وأحمد رافع الطهطاوي، ومحمد النجار، ومحمد راغب الطباخ والف فيه مقالا طنانا أيضا، ومحمد العربي العزوزي، ومحمد المكي ابن عزوز، وجل علماء الحجاز، وأحمد محمد شاكر، وغيرهم كثير جدا جدا...

فما السبب أن غلبتم كفة على أخرى؟..

إن كان بالوقائع، فنحن في الطريق تمهل علينا، ولا أظن أن صاحب "التراتيب الإدارية في الحكومة النبوية" و"مفاكهة ذوي النبل والإجادة" في وجوب الجهاد ونواقض البيعة، و"تبليغ الأمانة في مضار الإسراف والتبرج والكهانة" وغيرها، يحتاج إلى مزيد إثبات لدينه ووطنيته...

وقولكم - يا ابن عبد الكريم - بأن بومدين لا يفتخر به لأنه علماني، العبرة عندنا هنا بمقاومة الاستعمار لا بمن هو علماني أم لا؛ لأمور:

الأولى: أن ابن البشير الإبراهيمي الطالب الإبراهيمي، هو كذلك علماني، ولا أجدني مضطرا لإثبات ذلك...فهل يضر ذلك في وطنية والده وإخلاصه؟..

الثانية: جل رجالات الحركة الوطنية المغربي، الذين انتقدوا الشيخ عبد الحي، وأشاعوا عليه الإشاعات القبيحة، علمانيون أو يساريون أو شيوعيون، وأمثلهم طريقة كانوا على مذهب محمد عبده وجمال الدين الأفغاني، بجميع شطحاتهما...

بل الأكثر من ذلك؛ أنهم ما زالوا يمدحون موظفي فرنسا ودعاتها كأبي شعيب الدكالي، ومحمد بلعربي العلوي، وعبد الله القباج، ومحمد بن مصطفى بوجندار، وعبد الرحمن ابن القرشي الإمامي...وغيرهم الكثير. حتى إذا وقفوا عند الشيخ عبد الحي الذي لم يتقاض منصبا قط من فرنسا، ولا تولى لها وظيفا، بل حاربها في جميع مشاريعها الاجتماعية والثقافية، ومن قبل السياسية والعسكرية، حتى إذا وصلوا إليه كالوا له جميع التهم الرخيصة والمكذوبة، ولا شك أن في الأمر شيئا...

وهو ما صرحتُ به سابقا، من أن أعداء فرنسا سياسيا كانوا أعوانها ثقافيا وحضاريا، ولذلك كان المجاهد محمد بن عبد الكريم الخطابي - رحمه الله تعالى - يكرههم ويمقتهم، ولا يجتمع بهم إلا لماما، فهم حاربوا الشيخ عبد الحي ليس لأنه "عميل لفرنسا" وحاشاه، ولكن لأنه كان ضدهم ثقافيا ودينيا، ويجاهر بتضليلهم وزندقتهم كما هو معروف...

ورحم الله قاضي فاس العلامة عباس التازي الذي قال فيه ممتثلا:

لعبد الحي فضل ليس يخفى===تضيء به الليالي المدلهمة
يريد الحاسدون ليطفئوه===ويأبى الله إلا أن يتمه
أما كلام تقي الدين الهلالي فليس مقبولا عندنا لأمور:

-الأولى: أن كلامه مناف للواقع..فإن جل من نعرفه من رجالات الطرق الصوفية ما تركوا لأبنائهم شيئا، وأن بيوتهم كانت مفتوحة لإعالة الناس وتعليمهم وإرشادهم، لا جمع الأموال...وها هو الشيخ عبد الحي نفسه ما ترك لأبنائه شيئا، حتى في حياته، فقد أوقف بيته على مكتبته، وأوقف مكتبته على عموم المسلمين، وعاش أبناؤه متوسطي الحال، يرتزقون من وظائفهم وأعمالهم..ونفس الأمر مع محمد بن عبد الكبير الكتاني، وأبنائه، بل محمد بن عبد الكبير الكتاني لم يبن بيتا لنفسه ولأولاده، ولما استشهد إنما أعالتهم قرابتهم، فأين جمع الأموال والدجل وما شابهه؟...

-الثانية: مازالت علاقة الشيخ عبد الحي بالتيجانية - العلماء منهم - حسنة طيبة، خاصة مع شيخهم أحمد بن العياشي سكيرج، وذلك إلى وفاته، ولا يعرف شنآن قط وقه بينهم...نعم المصلحون والصادقون منهم، إذ كل الطوائف قد دخلها الغث والسمين، وللعلامة المهدي الكتاني كتاب يتبرأ من أتباع الطريقة الكتانية الذين لا يتمسكون بالكتاب والسنة، والدخن عم الجميع كما لا يخفى.

-الثالثة: للشيخ عبد الحي الكتاني مؤلفات قيمة في نصرة الطريقة الكتانية والتصوف، طبع بعضها في حياته، كالسر الحقي الامتناني الواصل إلى ذاكر الراتب الكتاني، وقد طبع حديثا أيضا في نحو 350 صفحة بدار الكتب العلمية، احتج فيه لكل صغيرة وكبيرة، وله مختصره، وله كتاب في دور الزوايا الإصلاحي في المغرب عبر القرون، وله الكثير غير ذلك، فكيف يزعم الهلالي أن الشيخ عبد الحي قال له ما قال؟.....

-الرابعة؛ قد عُلم من الشيخ الهلالي قسوته البالغة على التصوف وعلى رجال المذهب، وكتبه فيها دعاوى على علماء تطوان وغيرهم لا يقبلها العقل، وقديما قيل: "إذا كان المحدث أحمق فليكن السامع عاقلا"..وانظر قصته حول إمام تطوان أحمد بن محمد الرهوني، وأنه حج في سطح بيته...إلخ، وكفى المرء إثما أن يحدث بكل ما سمع. في وقت له قصائد طويلة في مدح الملوك والرؤساء، حتى من لم يحكم بما أنزل الله، وذلك ممبثوث في كتبه ومقالاته في مجلة "دعوة الحق" المغربية وغيرها...فليراجع ذلك..فبان أن مواقفه لم تكن عن غيرة إيمانية، إنما عن حظ نفس.

على أنه لا يُعرف له موقف ظاهر ضد الاستعمار، بل أشغل الناس عن الجهاد والكفاح في أمور خلافية لا تقبلها تلك الفترة، بل كان متفرنجا حليقا حتى عاب عليه ذلك أحمد الغماري كما في كتابه في "الدعوة إلى الله"...وأهل تطوان يحكون عنه أمورا كثيرة في الجاسوسية لألمانيا...والله أعلم بالخفايا...وما زواجه في كل بلد ورميه أبناءه فيها بالهين..ولا دعوته لهدم القبة النبوية بالمدينة المنورة بالمقبول، وله في ذلك مواقف بئيسة، ولا دعواه الشرف الحسيني، وقد نص المؤرخون أن الشرف الحسيني في المغرب منحصر في العراقيين والصقليين والمسفريين....وعل  ى كل؛ فقد أفضى إلى ما قدم، رحمه الله وغفر له، وستر عيبه وعيبنا بمنه وكرمه..

...إلى أمور كثيرة يرد بها قول الهلالي ولا نقبله، ويرد بها كلام غيره..

وأنا لا أدعي أن الشيخ عبد الحي نبي أو معصوم، بل يخطيء ويصيب، وخطأه إن شاء الله أكثر من صوابه، وأسوأ ما يمكن أن يقال فيه: إنه اجتهد وأخطأ...أما أنا فأقول فيه: إنه الإمام الفرد، أعجوبة الزمان، ومفخرة العصر رحمه الله ونور ضريحه بمنه وكرمه...

----------


## حمزة الكتاني

ابن سودة أيضا ليس حجة عندنا، فقد كان بينه وبين الشيخ عبد الحي ما كان، حدثني الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن عبد الحي الكتاني قال: "كان عبد السلام ابن سودة عاقا لوالده عبد القادر، وقام بينهما شجار وصل إلى أن طرد عبد السلام والده من بيته، ما اضطره أن يجلس عندنا بالبيت نحوا من ثلاث سنوات"...إلخ. 

قلت وابن سودة أثنى في كتبه كثيرا على موظفي فرنسا ودعاتها في المغرب، ولا أرى كلامه هنا إلا من حظ النفس.

وإن كان البعض طعن في الحافظ عبد الحي الكتاني رحمه الله، فبالمقابل أثنى عليه طائفة عظمى من أهل العلم، أكثر منهم عددا، وعلما وفضلا، وانظر تقاريظ كتبه، فقد أثنى عليه فيها من علماء المغرب: محمد بن عبد الرحمن البريبري الرباطي، ومحمد المكي البطاوري، وأبو شعيب الدكالي، ومحمد بن الحسن الحجوي، وعبد الحفيظ الفاسي، ومحمد بن أحمد الرافعي الجديدي، ومحمد بن الصديق الغماري، بل سماه: "إمام السنة"، ومحمد بن كبور المراكشي، ومحمد بن اليمني الناصري دفين مكة المكرمة، ومحمد بن أحمد الكانوني، وأحمد ابن العياشي سكيرج...وغيرهم الكثير.

ومن غير أهل المغرب: الطاهر ابن عاشور، والفاضل ابن عاشور، ومحمد بخيت المطيعي، ومحمود شاكر ألف فيه مقالا طنانا، وأحمد رافع الطهطاوي، ومحمد النجار، ومحمد راغب الطباخ والف فيه مقالا طنانا أيضا، ومحمد العربي العزوزي، ومحمد المكي ابن عزوز، وجل علماء الحجاز، وأحمد محمد شاكر، وغيرهم كثير جدا جدا...

فما السبب أن غلبتم كفة على أخرى؟..

إن كان بالوقائع، فنحن في الطريق تمهل علينا، ولا أظن أن صاحب "التراتيب الإدارية في الحكومة النبوية" و"مفاكهة ذوي النبل والإجادة" في وجوب الجهاد ونواقض البيعة، و"تبليغ الأمانة في مضار الإسراف والتبرج والكهانة" وغيرها، يحتاج إلى مزيد إثبات لدينه ووطنيته...

وقولكم - يا ابن عبد الكريم - بأن بومدين لا يفتخر به لأنه علماني، العبرة عندنا هنا بمقاومة الاستعمار لا بمن هو علماني أم لا؛ لأمور:

الأولى: أن ابن البشير الإبراهيمي الطالب الإبراهيمي، هو كذلك علماني، ولا أجدني مضطرا لإثبات ذلك...فهل يضر ذلك في وطنية والده وإخلاصه؟..

الثانية: جل رجالات الحركة الوطنية المغربي، الذين انتقدوا الشيخ عبد الحي، وأشاعوا عليه الإشاعات القبيحة، علمانيون أو يساريون أو شيوعيون، وأمثلهم طريقة كانوا على مذهب محمد عبده وجمال الدين الأفغاني، بجميع شطحاتهما...

بل الأكثر من ذلك؛ أنهم ما زالوا يمدحون موظفي فرنسا ودعاتها كأبي شعيب الدكالي، ومحمد بلعربي العلوي، وعبد الله القباج، ومحمد بن مصطفى بوجندار، وعبد الرحمن ابن القرشي الإمامي...وغيرهم الكثير. حتى إذا وقفوا عند الشيخ عبد الحي الذي لم يتقاض منصبا قط من فرنسا، ولا تولى لها وظيفا، بل حاربها في جميع مشاريعها الاجتماعية والثقافية، ومن قبل السياسية والعسكرية، حتى إذا وصلوا إليه كالوا له جميع التهم الرخيصة والمكذوبة، ولا شك أن في الأمر شيئا...

وهو ما صرحتُ به سابقا، من أن أعداء فرنسا سياسيا كانوا أعوانها ثقافيا وحضاريا، ولذلك كان المجاهد محمد بن عبد الكريم الخطابي - رحمه الله تعالى - يكرههم ويمقتهم، ولا يجتمع بهم إلا لماما، فهم حاربوا الشيخ عبد الحي ليس لأنه "عميل لفرنسا" وحاشاه، ولكن لأنه كان ضدهم ثقافيا ودينيا، ويجاهر بتضليلهم وزندقتهم كما هو معروف...

ورحم الله قاضي فاس العلامة عباس التازي الذي قال فيه ممتثلا:

لعبد الحي فضل ليس يخفى===تضيء به الليالي المدلهمة
يريد الحاسدون ليطفئوه===ويأبى الله إلا أن يتمه
أما كلام تقي الدين الهلالي فليس مقبولا عندنا لأمور:

-الأولى: أن كلامه مناف للواقع..فإن جل من نعرفه من رجالات الطرق الصوفية ما تركوا لأبنائهم شيئا، وأن بيوتهم كانت مفتوحة لإعالة الناس وتعليمهم وإرشادهم، لا جمع الأموال...وها هو الشيخ عبد الحي نفسه ما ترك لأبنائه شيئا، حتى في حياته، فقد أوقف بيته على مكتبته، وأوقف مكتبته على عموم المسلمين، وعاش أبناؤه متوسطي الحال، يرتزقون من وظائفهم وأعمالهم..ونفس الأمر مع محمد بن عبد الكبير الكتاني، وأبنائه، بل محمد بن عبد الكبير الكتاني لم يبن بيتا لنفسه ولأولاده، ولما استشهد إنما أعالتهم قرابتهم، فأين جمع الأموال والدجل وما شابهه؟...وهو يؤلف المؤلفات في الطرق الصوفية وإصلاحها.

-الثانية: مازالت علاقة الشيخ عبد الحي بالتيجانية - العلماء منهم - حسنة طيبة، خاصة مع شيخهم أحمد بن العياشي سكيرج، وذلك إلى وفاته، ولا يعرف شنآن قط وقه بينهم...نعم المصلحون والصادقون منهم، إذ كل الطوائف قد دخلها الغث والسمين، وللعلامة المهدي الكتاني كتاب يتبرأ من أتباع الطريقة الكتانية الذين لا يتمسكون بالكتاب والسنة، والدخن عم الجميع كما لا يخفى.

-الثالثة: للشيخ عبد الحي الكتاني مؤلفات قيمة في نصرة الطريقة الكتانية والتصوف، طبع بعضها في حياته، كالسر الحقي الامتناني الواصل إلى ذاكر الراتب الكتاني، وقد طبع حديثا أيضا في نحو 350 صفحة بدار الكتب العلمية، احتج فيه لكل صغيرة وكبيرة، وله مختصره، وله كتاب "المظاهر السامية في النسبة الشريفة الكتانية" أسهب في دورها العلمي والإصلاحي، وكتاب في دور الزوايا الإصلاحي في المغرب عبر القرون، وله الكثير غير ذلك، فكيف يزعم الهلالي أن الشيخ عبد الحي قال له ما قال؟.....

-الرابعة؛ قد عُلم من الشيخ الهلالي قسوته البالغة على التصوف وعلى رجال المذهب، وكتبه فيها دعاوى على علماء تطوان وغيرهم لا يقبلها العقل، وقديما قيل: "إذا كان المحدث أحمق فليكن السامع عاقلا"..وانظر قصته حول إمام تطوان أحمد بن محمد الرهوني، وأنه حج في سطح بيته...إلخ، وكفى المرء إثما أن يحدث بكل ما سمع. في وقت له قصائد طويلة في مدح الملوك والرؤساء، حتى من لم يحكم بما أنزل الله، وذلك ممبثوث في كتبه ومقالاته في مجلة "دعوة الحق" المغربية وغيرها...فليراجع ذلك..فبان أن مواقفه لم تكن عن غيرة إيمانية، إنما عن حظ نفس.

على أنه لا يُعرف له موقف ظاهر ضد الاستعمار، بل أشغل الناس عن الجهاد والكفاح في أمور خلافية لا تقبلها تلك الفترة، بل كان متفرنجا حليقا حتى عاب عليه ذلك أحمد الغماري كما في كتابه في "الدعوة إلى الله"...وأهل تطوان يحكون عنه أمورا كثيرة في الجاسوسية لألمانيا...والله أعلم بالخفايا...وما زواجه في كل بلد ورميه أبناءه فيها بالهين..ولا دعوته لهدم القبة النبوية بالمدينة المنورة بالمقبول، وله في ذلك مواقف بئيسة، ولا دعواه الشرف الحسيني، وقد نص المؤرخون أن الشرف الحسيني في المغرب منحصر في العراقيين والصقليين والمسفريين....وعل  ى كل؛ فقد أفضى إلى ما قدم، رحمه الله وغفر له، وستر عيبه وعيبنا بمنه وكرمه..

...إلى أمور كثيرة يرد بها قول الهلالي ولا نقبله، ويرد بها كلام غيره..

وأنا لا أدعي أن الشيخ عبد الحي نبي أو معصوم، بل يخطيء ويصيب، وخطأه إن شاء الله أكثر من صوابه، وأسوأ ما يمكن أن يقال فيه: إنه اجتهد وأخطأ...أما أنا فأقول فيه: إنه الإمام الفرد، أعجوبة الزمان، ومفخرة العصر رحمه الله ونور ضريحه بمنه وكرمه...

----------


## اويس المغربي

قصة حج الرهوني فوق سطح بيته يؤكدها ابو خبزة وهو ممن التقا بالرهوني والقصة مشهورة عند عامة اهل تطوان

----------


## اويس المغربي

قصة حج الرهوني فوق سطح بيته يؤكدها ابو خبزة وهو ممن التقا بالرهوني, والقصة مشهورة عند عامة اهل تطوان

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> لست أدري ما المانع من الترحم على أبي بكرمحمد بن علي الحاتمي المعروف بمحيي الدين بن عربي{ت 638هـ}وهو القائل :
> يامن يراني عاصيا * * * ولا أراه آخذا
> كم ذا أراك منعما* * * ولا تراني لائذا 
> وقد  حفظ القرآن الكريم حفظا متقنا وهو صبي واشتغل بالحديث ودراسة السيرة النبوية وكان لا يقبل  من المذاهب الفقهية إلا ما وافق الكتاب والسنة  وأعرض عن كتب الرأي كما عبر عن ذلك بصريح العبارات في " رسالة المبشرات " وكان محافظا على صلواته في خلواته وجلواته وحج بيت الله الحرام والله أعلم بخاتمته فكيف نخرجه من رحمة الله ونحاسبه بأشياء قد لا تصح عنه ؟ وليس لأحد إلا الله عز وجل أن يوزع المقاعد في الأخرةفريق في الجنة و فريق في السعير .
> وقد شهد الشعراني أن النسخ التي كانت في مصر في عصره من الفتوحات المكية كلها كتبت من النسخة التي دسوا فيها على ابن عربي ما يخالف عقائد أهل السنة والجماعة كما وقع له ذلك في كتاب الفصوص وغيره " وهو يقول في الفتوحات في سياق ما يمكن أن يوصف به الله عز وجل:
> "وفيما ورد عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في ذلك كفاية لهم ... "
> ولا شك أن خصوم ابن عربي أضافوا إلى مؤلفاته زيادات كثيرة وأنطقوه بما لم يقل ليصرفوا الناس عن حسن الظن به


بارك الله فيكم ...
من يقرأ ويتأمل النفس الفقهى والأصولى عند ابن عربي يعتقد تماماً بكذب ما نسب ودس عليه أو أنه قد جُن في آخر عمره إن كان حقاً هو كاتب ما نسب إليه... فتعظيمه لنصوص الوحيين لا يمكن بعده أن ينحرف المسلم ليصير إلى ما هو منسوب إلى ابن عربي

----------


## فريد المرادي

الحمد لله الذي أنطقك بالحق - الذي من باب ( السماء فوقنا ) !!! - :



> وأنا لا أدعي أن الشيخ عبد الحي نبي أو معصوم ، بل يخطيء ويصيب ، وخطأه إن شاء الله أكثر من صوابه ، وأسوأ ما يمكن أن يقال فيه : إنه اجتهد وأخطأ...


وقولك هنا : ( إن شاء الله ) للتحقيق وليست للتعليق ، أسأل الله - لي ولك - السداد والتوفيق ...

----------


## حمزة الكتاني

عفوا الخطا مني. بل المراد: وصوابه ان شاء الله اكثر من خطئه...فليتنبه.

----------


## عبدالرحمن الحجري

> بارك الله فيكم ...
> من يقرأ ويتأمل النفس الفقهى والأصولى عند ابن عربي يعتقد تماماً بكذب ما نسب ودس عليه أو أنه قد جُن في آخر عمره إن كان حقاً هو كاتب ما نسب إليه... فتعظيمه لنصوص الوحيين لا يمكن بعده أن ينحرف المسلم ليصير إلى ما هو منسوب إلى ابن عربي


أخي الكريم عن أي ( ابن عربي ) تتحدث!!!!!!

----------


## ابن الرومية

> بارك الله فيكم ...
> من يقرأ ويتأمل النفس الفقهى والأصولى عند ابن عربي يعتقد تماماً بكذب ما نسب ودس عليه أو أنه قد جُن في آخر عمره إن كان حقاً هو كاتب ما نسب إليه... فتعظيمه لنصوص الوحيين لا يمكن بعده أن ينحرف المسلم ليصير إلى ما هو منسوب إلى ابن عربي


فاعتقده أيضا في الحلاج و ابن الراوندي و القصيمي فقد كانوا أكثر تعظيما لهما و لكن ان ضممت الى معرفة ذلك معرفة خطورة النفاق و عداوة النفس لنفسها و غرورها و ظلمها و جهلها و صعوبة حملها على الاخلاص و  الذل و شدة تطلبها للذكر و الشهرة و السمعة و الرياء ثم لاحظت أثر ذلك في كتابات هؤلاء و مقالاتهم....لاستو  ت عندك كفتا الميزان آنئذ و علمت لم كان الصحابة رضي الله عنهم يخافون على أنفسهم النفاق ولم أمنه هؤلاء ولعلمت لم تنكر لهم أئمة الطريق قبل غيرهم..و لعلمت لم تسقط أمة كما يسقط الفرد..

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

> فاعتقده أيضا في الحلاج و ابن الراوندي و القصيمي فقد كانوا أكثر تعظيما لهما و لكن ان ضممت الى معرفة ذلك معرفة خطورة النفاق و عداوة النفس لنفسها و غرورها و ظلمها و جهلها و صعوبة حملها على الاخلاص و  الذل و شدة تطلبها للذكر و الشهرة و السمعة و الرياء ثم لاحظت أثر ذلك في كتابات هؤلاء و مقالاتهم....لاستو  ت عندك كفتا الميزان آنئذ و علمت لم كان الصحابة رضي الله عنهم يخافون على أنفسهم النفاق ولم أمنه هؤلاء ولعلمت لم تنكر لهم أئمة الطريق قبل غيرهم..و لعلمت لم تسقط أمة كما يسقط الفرد..


صدقت....اللهم أسن خاتمتنا..

----------


## رياض بن عبدالمحسن بن سعيد

هل لأسرة الكتاني جهود بارزة في نصرة التوحيد والرد على أهل البدع من القبورية والصوفية ، وما موقفهم من دعوة الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله تعالى.

----------


## الحُميدي

في كتاب  الشيخ تقي الدين الهلالي "الهدية الهادية إلى الطائفة التجانية " ذكر الشيخ الدكتور الهلالي في مقدمة الكتاب سبب توبته من الطريقة التجانية ...وقصة توبته وقعت في مدينةفاس والكتاب ليس بين يدي الآن لكي أنقل القصة بنصها ولكن الدكتور  -رحمه الله تعالى- قال ما معناه:( أنه سأل عبد الحي الكتاني عن حقيقة التصوف ،فأسر إليه الشيخ الكتاني قائلا : أن هذه الصوفية إنما هي مطية نبلغ بها حاجتنامن استغلال عقول الدهماء ،والاستحواذ على أموال الناس ،ونصحه بالسير على نهج السلف من الاخذ بالقرآن والسنة بفهمهم،واجتناب الصوفية وخرافتها وتراهتها...)  هذا ما أستحضره الآن من كلام الشيخ عبد الحي الكتاني، ومن أراد نص كلامه فلريجع إلى مقدمة الكتاب المذكور .

----------


## الحُميدي

> هل لأسرة الكتاني جهود بارزة في نصرة التوحيد والرد على أهل البدع من القبورية والصوفية ، وما موقفهم من دعوة الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله تعالى.


ليس لديهم أدنى جهود في سبيل نشر العقيدة الصحيحة ومنهج السلف الصالح ،بل هم يدافعون عن القبورية ويحاولون أن يجدوا لهم منافذ لكي يقيموا لهم العذر على ما يرتكبون من مخالفات شرعية وبدع شركية.

----------


## ابو عبد الله عمر

السلام عليكم انقل لكم كلام الشيخ العلامة السلفي تقي الدين الهلالي عن الشيخ عبد الحي الكتاني  ولكم التعليق
"لقد كنت في غمرة عظيمة وضلال مبين وكنت ارى خروجي من الطريقة التجانية كالخروج من الاسلام ولم يكن يخطر ببال ان اتزحزح عنها قيد شعرة وكان الشيخ عبد الحي الكتاني عدوا للطريقة التيجانية.... ففي ربيع الاول من سنة اربعين من هذا القرن 
الهجري سافرت فاس ودعيت في اليوم السابع منه لحضور حفل الطريقة الكتانية فامتنعت من مشاركتهم لان من شروط التيجاني 
المخلص ان لا يذكر مع اهل طريقة اخرى ذكرهم وان لا يرقص معهم ولكن الجماعة الحو وجروني جرا حتى اوقفوني في حلقتهم فرايت افواها مفغورة من وجوه بعضها في لحية سوداء وبعضها فيه لحية خطها الشيب وبعضها امرد ليس ........وسمعت اصواتا
تنبعث من تلك الافواه ليس لها معنى في اي لغة كانت بعضها أأأ وأه أه أه و اح اح اح فاستنكرت تلك الهيئة وقلت في نفسي :ان الله لا يرضى بهذه الحالة ان تكون عبادة له لبشاعتها ثم ندمت على ذلك ندامة الكعسي.
وقلت في نفسي:كيف يسوغ لي ان انكر شيءا حضر مثله خاتم الاولياء القطب سيدي احمد التيجاني فتبت من ذلك الخاطر ولكن 
جاءني امتحان اخر ان الشيخ عبد الحي الكتاني قال لي منتقدا:ان الطريقة التيجانية مبنية على شفا جرف وانه لا ينبغي لعاقل التمسك بها .
فقلت له:والكريقة الكتانية التي انت شيخها؟ فقال لي :كل الطرائق باطلة وانما هي صناعة للاحتيال على اكل اموال الناس بالباطل
وتسخيرهم واستعبادهم.
قال الهلالي: اذن انت تستحل اموال الناس بالباطل وتسخرهم وتستعبدهم؟ قال :انا لم اِسس الطريقة وانما اسسها غيري وهذه الاموال التي اخذها منهم انفقها في مصالح لا ينفقونها هم فيها.
ثم قال الهلالي:وما حملك على الطعن في الطرائق وما دليلك على بطلانها ؟فقال لي:ادعاء كل من الشيخين ان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يحضر بذاته وظيفة اصحابه حين يذكرونها وهذه قلة حياء منهما وعدم تعطيم للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ...............
فقال الهلالي :اذن انت لا تعتقد صحة طريقتك؟فقال الكتاني: لا اعتقدها ابدا وقد اخبرتك انها اكل اموال الناس بالباطل وازيدك
على ذلك ان اعتماد طريقتكم على كتاب (جواهر المعاني) الذي تزعمون ان شيخكم احمد التجاني املاه على حرازم مسروق فاحد
المجلدين وهو الاول مسروق بالحرف وهو تاليف لمحمد عبد الله المدفون بكذا وكذا من فاس ............... وانا قابلت الكتابين فوجدت المجلد الاول من جواهر المعاني مسروقا كله من كلام الشيخ ....."
المرجع كتاب سبيل الرشاد الصفحة 31 ;32 المجلد الاول
وهذا الكلام موجود ايضا في كاتب الهدية الهادية ص 9
ولعل ما قاله هذا الشيخ شبيه بما قاله هذا القطب السوداني في هذه المحاضرات المرئية التي وضح فيها بعد ان تاب  الدجل واكل اموال الناس بالباطل وارتباط الطرقية بالسحر وخدمة الجن والمحاضرات يمكن مشاهدتها مباشرة بدون تحميل
http://sihr.blip.tv/#794281

----------


## أبو الوليد المغربي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.يجب الحذر من تدليس وتزييف الحقائق التاريخية  الذي هو منهج الصوفية.فالزاوي   الكتانية  قد كانت أكبر حاضن ومدافع  عن المستعمر الفرنسي. وقد تورط كثير من مشايخها  في خدمة المستعمر الفرنسي .كمحمد عبد الحي الكتاني
وشقيقه محمد بن عبد الكبير .ولما أغلقت الزاوية الكتانية بأمر من سلطان البلاد بعد اكتشاف خيانتها.فأول من فتحها وبارك عليها العدو الفرنسي.وقد تورطت مجموعة كبيرة من الطوائف الصوفية في مساعدة المستعمر الفرنسي ومنها الطريقة الدرقاوية والطريقة البودشيشية  والطريقة التيجانية في كل من المغرب والجزائر  والطريقة العليوية كذلك. وما تزييف الحقائق الا ذر للرماد في العيون.وأعظم من تحدث عن هذا الأمر دعاة السلفية  المشاركون في الحركة الوطنية الجهادية التي كان يمثلها كثير من المتأثرين بالمنهج السلفي كمحمد بن العربي العلوي وعلال الفاسي وغيرهم.ومن يريد التشكيك في سلفية جمعية العلماء الجزائريين
ورؤساء الحركة الوطنية يسعى لضرب عصفورين بحجر واحد.فهو يشيع عن هؤلاء المخلصين أنهم كانوا من الحركة الماسونية  لكي يتسنى له  أن يقول للناس هؤلاء مجرمون  لا يوثق في قولهم   في فضحهم لمخططات الصوفية مع المحتل الفرنسي.
وأمر اخر وهو ضرب السلفيين بعضهم ببعض  حتى يتسنى لهم بث السموم. فمتى تدركون أيها السلفيون المخدوعون أن المخططات تقام للتقليل من شأن علمائكم ومجاهديكم وتشويه تاريخكم المجيد الحافل بالبطولات فان الصوفية يستحلون الكذب في نصر باطلهم.فلما كان السلفيون يحملون السلاح في وجه المحتل الغاشم فان الصوفية كانوا منشغلين بحلقات الذكر والحضرة والكساكس والأحلام .
ولقد أحسن مؤرخ الدولة العلوية أبو القاسم الزياني عند تحدثه عن الطائفة التيجانية في كتابه " الترجمانة" حيث قال في ما معناه
" وتراهم يظهرون التواجد عند ذكر الله فاذا حضرت الكساكس لا ترى واجدا ولا متواجداّ".والكسك  س وجبة مغربية .
وقول ابن البناء السرقسطي في نقد بعض مظاهر التصوف:
ولو لم يكن بعضهم لبعض منافس +++++ لما لقبوا بعصبة الكساكس.
الا أننا نستثني بعض الطرق الصوفية التي اهتمت بالجهاد كالحركة السنوسية في ليبيا. وحركة ماء العينين الشنقيطي وان كان معتقد
هذه الأخيرة من أغلى المعتقدات الصوفية المتمثل بوحدة الوجود.ولن ينفعهم الجهاد وهو يشركون برب العباد.
أما حركة عبد القادر الجزائري فلم تكن لنصرة دين الله بل كانت لغرض دنيوي بحيث أن الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري كانت يريد
أن يكون أميرا على تلك البلاد .وقد ظهر ذلك بعدما انضم هذا الأمير الى الحركة الماسونية واستسلم للقوات الفرنسية وأصبح من المتعاونين مع الفرنسيين.وهذا الكلام ذكرناه مجملا ومن أراد التفصيل والأدلة فلن نبخل عليه.

----------


## حمزة الكتاني

مشاركاتك تنم عن جهل بالتاريخ أو تدليس يا أبا الوليد، وليتني أتعرف إليك شخصيا، خاصا وأنك مغربي، قد نلتقي وأصحح الكثير من معلوماتك الخاطئة.

محمد بن عبد الكبير الكتاني، هو أول من حارب ضد فرنسا، وجميع كتب المقاومة المغربية طافحة بجهوده وجهود تلامذته..

والملك الذي اعتقله وقتله هو: السلطان عبد الحفيظ. وهو موقع عقد الحماية، الذي أدخل به الاستعمار...

ومحمد بن العربي العلوي الذي تنافح عنه، هو من ولته فرنسا قضاء فاس، ثم جعلته وزيرا لها نحوا من عشرين عاما...وهو أول من طعن في أحاديث الصحيحين، ورد عليه محمد بن الحسن الحجوي في كتابه "دفاعا عن الصحيحين" المطبوع بدار ابن حزم، وهو أول من أفتى بسفور المرأة وتبرجها، وكان يدخن جهارا أمام الناس، وصوره بالتلفزيون معروفة شهيرة في المثلين الأخيرين...وأزيد   فائدة أخيرة: هو أحد مؤسسي حزب الاتحاد الاشتراكي؟؟؟؟؟. فكيف يكون سلفيا؟.

وعلال الفاسي، من عائلتنا، نقدره ونحترمه، ولكنه كان من سلفية محمد عبده، لا سلفية ابن عبد الوهاب، وله دراسة مطولة في التصوف، أثنى فيها على قرابته عبد القادر بن أبي جيدة الفاسي، وذكر أنه كان على طريقة ابن عربي الحاتمي وأضرابه، وهي مطبوعة..راجعها تستفد.

ومن سبر تاريخ المغرب الأقصا، علم أنه ما حارب فرنسا إلا الزاوية الكتانية، ممثلة في شيخها محمد بن عبد الكبير الكتاني الشهيد، وتلامذته كمحمد أو حمو الزياني، وعبد السلام بن الفاضل العلوي، ومحمد بن عبد الكريم الخطابي..

والزاوية الدرقاوية، ممثلة في مولاي أحمد بن ريسون، ومحمد بن أحمد السبعي، وأضرابهم.

والزاوية المعينية، ممثلة في ماء العينين الشنقيطي وأحمد الهيبة وأبنائهم وإخوانهم...

فتحقق من معلوماتك أخي الكريم...

----------


## حمزة الكتاني

وأحيل على كتاب عظيم في جهاد الأسرة الكتانية والطريقة الكتانية ضد الاستعمار الفرنسي، وهو: "ترجمة الشيخ محمد الكتاني الشهيد" للإمام محمد الباقر الكتاني، طبع بدار ابن حزم، بتحقيق خالتنا الدكتورة نور الهدى الكتاني.

وكذلك المجلد الثاني من كتاب: "مظاهر يقظة المغرب الحديث". بقلم الأستاذ محمد المنوني، فقد خصص المجلد الثاني في جهاد الطريقة الكتانية الإصلاحي السياسي قبل الاستعمار، وهو مطبوع أيضا.

----------


## حمزة الكتاني

شهادة المجاهد الكبير محمد بن عبد الكريم الخطابي حولجهاد الأسرة والطريقة الكتانية ضد الاستعمار الفرنسي

هذه شهادة لرجل أجمع الشرق والغرب على فضله وجهاده، وهو خريج الزاوية والأسرة الكتانية، حول جهاد الكتانيين ودورهم من أجل دفع الاستعمار، كتبها بعد خروج الاستعمار، وهي مقدمته لكتاب: "ترجمة الشيخ محمد الكتاني الشهيد" للإمام محمد اباقر الكتاني

إذا قالت حذام فصدقوها====فإن القول ما قالت حذام
 قال رحمه الله:

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمالحمد لله رب العالمين، والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وتابعيه أجمعين إلى يوم الدين.

وبعد؛ فقد كان يهمني أن تتاح لي فرصة لأقول كلمة في قضية الشهيد، الشيخ المربى، والمرشد السالك العالم سيدي محمد بن سيدي عبد الكبير الكتاني؛ فقد اقترن استشهاد هذا العالم الجليل باستشهاد أمة كاملة؛ وهي: أمة المغرب، كما هو معلوم عند كل أحد من المغاربة المعاصرين مثلي للشيخ الشهيد، وللقضية بأكملها. 

وقد أتيحت لي هذه الفرصة باطلاعي على الكتاب الذي ألفه نجل الشيخ؛ وهو: العلامة سيدي محمد الباقر، في حق والده المترجم لـه، وقد تصفحت كل ما دونه في تاريخ هذه القضية، ووجدت في الكتاب غالب ما كنت أعرفه عن هذه القضية، وما عرفته وأنا في مدينة فاس أيام دراستي، وما سمعته وقرأته عنها وأنا في الريف، مسقط رأسي.

بل وجدت في الكتاب زيادة عن ذلك، ولكن هذه الزيادة لا تمس جوهر القضية في شيء؛ إذ الأمر لا يعدو أن يتعلق بسيرة الشيخ الخاصة. أما ما يتعلق بالقضية الكبرى وأسباب المحنة، وعلاقتها بالاحتلال الفرنسي والسلطان عبد الحفيظ الذي بايعه المغاربة على شرط أن يدافع عن استقلال المغرب، ويكافح ضد الاحتلال الأجنبي؛ فقد كان المؤلف موفقا وأمينا في نقل الحقائق في جميع أجزاء القضية، لا تحيز ولا انحراف ولو بقيد أنملة. بل إني لاحظت أن المؤلف كان متحفظا وبالغ في التحفظ مع أن الأمر كان واضحا في أن الشيخ الشهيد على حق، وأي حق، وأن خصومه كانوا على الباطل وكانوا على خطأ في حقه وحق البلاد.

وليس من الغريب في حق مثل هذا الشيخ الشهيد، أن يقف مثل هذا الموقف من الفرنسيس، ومن السلطان عبد الحفيظ، ومن العلماء الذين كانوا يقفون في وجهه ويعاكسونه في دعواه للكفاح على الرغم من الخطر الذي كان يهدد بلادهم.

إنما الغريب هو موقف العلماء وعبد الحفيظ الذين كانوا مسؤولين كل المسؤولية في التهاون بقضية الدفاع عن البلاد وعدم استجابتهم لما يدعو إليه الشيخ من الكفاح، وكان معنى هذا كله: التآمر على الوطن، وإتمام رغبة الفرنسيين الذين كانوا قد أخذوا في غزو المغرب؛ في وجدة ونواحيها وفي الدار البيضاء ونواحيها، حيث قوبل الفرنسيس بمقاومة شديدة في هاتين الناحيتين من طرف الأهالي والقبائل المجاورة.

أما موقف شيخنا الشهيد الكتاني؛ فكان هو القيام بالواجب وتأييد المكافحين والمناضلين، فلو توفق السلطان عبد الحفيظ، ولو اهتدى علماء المغرب الذين كانوا يخاصمون الشيخ ويخالفونه، لو كان هؤلاء اهتدوا لما كان يدعو إليه الشيخ؛ لكانت الأمة المغربية كلها من ورائهم بلا شك ولا جدال.

والحق يقال؛ فما كان يصح للسلطان عبد الحفيظ وما كان يجوز لعلماء المغرب في هذا الوقت أن يختلفوا مع الشيخ في أداء هذا الواجب المقدس والنضال ضد المحتل الغاصب الذي كان بداخل البلاد يصول ويجول، ويهدد بزحف جديد والتوغل في داخل البلاد. 

أقول لو كان هؤلاء كلهم متفقين؛ لاتحدت الأمة المغربية كلها معهم في أداء هذه المهمة – مهمة الدفاع عن الوطن – ولانهزم الفرنسيس،  ولما جرأ بعد ذلك على احتلال فاس - العاصمة - ثم احتلال المغرب كله، ولكانت هذه الأحداث والكوارث التي حلت بالمغرب وبأبناء المغرب ما وقعت وما حدثت.

بينما كان الواجب الوطني وواجب الشرف والكرامة والرجولة، يقضي على خصوم الشيخ بتلبية نداء الواجب الوطني؛ وقع العكس..، وكانت الكارثة..، باستشهاد الشيخ ظلما، وفتح الباب على مصراعيه لاحتلال الفرنسيين لبلادنا..

ومما يؤيد تأييدا واضحا قاطعا أن الحق كان في جانب الشيخ، والباطل كان في جانب الآخرين: ما كانت تكتبه جريدة "السعادة" - لسان حال المستعمر التي كنت أقرؤها - تنتقد الشيخ الشهيد، وتطعن في أنصاره من كبار المغرب الذين كانت الغيرة الوطنية لا تسمح لهم بالتهاون في القضية، وكانت تنسب للشيخ القصور وعدم المعرفة والإطلاع، أما خصومه؛ فكانت تنعتهم بأنهم عقلاء متزنون..

كانت هذه الحقيقة الواقعة في قضية الشيخ الشهيد، وكان ما كتبناه أمرا لا يمكن أن يختلف فيه اثنان، لأن وقائع التاريخ تشهد بذلك، والمنطق السليم يؤيده، وقد وقع ما وقع، والواقع لا يرتفع. 

وكانت الكارثة بسبب التهاون الواضح الذي حدث من السلطان عبد الحفيظ وأتباعه من العلماء الذين انحازوا إليه، وكان الشيخ الشهيد ضحية في سبيل أداء الواجب، وغالب خصومه اليوم قد رحلوا عن هذه الدنيا، فهناك عند ربهم يختصمون !..

قد احتل الفرنسيون المغرب، وقاسينا - نحن معشر المغاربة - ما قاسيناه وما يعلمه كل أحد، فهل اتعظنا اليوم..؟

إن السلطان عبد الحفيظ قد بايعه المغاربة على الشرط الذي أشرنا إليه سابقا، ولكن السلطان عبد الحفيظ لم يقم بالواجب، ولم يدافع عن البلاد، ولم يقم بواجبه أيضا بالنسبة لداخل البلاد، فهو لم يعمل ولم يسْعَ لتأليف مجلس للأمة في البلاد كما كان واجبا ليشارك في القيام بالواجب، مع أن الظروف التي بويع فيها السلطان كانت تقتضي ذلك، وكان الواجب على عبد الحفيظ أن يجعل الأمة المغربية التي قد تكون ممثلة في مجلسها – لو فعل – أمام مسؤولياتها في الواجبات وفي الحقوق، إن عبد الحفيظ لم يفعل شيئا من هذا، كما أن عبد الحفيظ كسلطان مسؤول عن الأمة، لم يقف في وجه العدو المحتل – كما قلنا سابقا – لتكون الأمة من ورائه، وكانت ستكون من ورائه بلا شك لو قام بواجبه وذهب إلى الميدان.. 

وقضى عبد الحفيظ فترة ما بين 1908 / 1912 في القيل والقال، والنزاع والخصام، في التوافه والبطالة، ونحن اليوم في سنة 1962، وبيننا وبين ذلك العهد خمسون سنة، فهل تغير الوضع الآن..؟.

إن الأمة المغربية ما فتئت بعيدة كل البعد عن المشاركة في إدارة شؤون البلاد، رغما عن المشاكل الكبيرة التي تجتازها بلادنا، ولم يفكر أحد من المسؤولين في إنشاء مجلس شرعي يمثل الأمة تمثيلا صحيحا نزيها، لتحل المشاكل المتراكمة، الخارجية والداخلية للبلاد .. ولا يزال القانون هو المتحكم..كما لا يزال العلماء في سباتهم العميق، ولا يفكرون في واجبهم على الإطلاق، كأنهم غير مسؤولين عن شيء مما تتخبط فيه البلاد من الفوضى والفساد...بل لا يزال كل شيء يدعو إلى اليأس لولا النظرية القائلة: ليس في الدنيا شيء اسمه المستحيل..

فيا أبناء المغرب؛ عليكم أن تعلموا أنكم أنتم وحدكم المسؤولون عما جرى في الماضي وفي الحال والاستقبال، فعليكم أن تعلموا هذه الحقيقة وتعالجوا الأمور بما تستحقه من الاهتمام، وتتحملوا القيام بواجبكم، وتعملوا وتعجلوا في التفكير بما يجب عمله.    

وأول شيء هو: إنشاء "مجلس للأمة" لحل المشاكل المتراكمة المستعجلة، والقضاء على الفساد والفوضى التي حلت بالبلاد، والتي كانت السبب فيما مضى لاحتلال الأجنبي الذي دام على البلاد خمسين سنة...ولا يزال هذا الإحتلال  بكل معانيه قائما، والذي يجب أن ينتهي بسرعة.. ويجب أن يمحى من عقولنا أيضا، قبل أن يقضي علينا تماما كما قضى على اللغة العربية...أما بقاء الوضع كما هو الآن؛ فمعناه: الإنتحار، ومعناه: العار والشنار، ومعناه: مخالفة شريعة الإله ومبارزته بالمعاصي..

إن الوطن - يا أبناء المغرب - يناديكم بالتعجيل لتخليصه من الحالة السيئة التي مرت عليها أكثر من قرن وهو يعانيها.. وأنتم قد شاهدتم – وأعني: الجيل الحاضر – قد شاهدتم بأنفسكم هذه المآسي.. وهي نفس المآسي التي عاشها آباؤكم وأجدادكم، وذلك بسبب التخاذل والتواكل الذي كان ولا يزال يعيشه المغرب وأبناؤه..

إن الواجب يقضي على الرجال والنساء الموجودين في هذه الدنيا أن ينتبهوا ويعملوا بسرعة  لإنقاذ المغرب من الحالة التعسة والمظالم التي  يعيشها أبناء المغرب بسبب تفريطهم وتواكلهم، وعدم اهتمامهم.. إذ كل واحد منهم – فيما مضى- كان ولا يزال يعتقد أنه غير مسؤول، وغير مكلف بالاهتمام بشأن أمته..  وكلٌ منغمس في البحث  على العيش فقط، من غير أن يهتم بالآخرين، ومن غير أن يفكر في الحالة العامة.. وهذا هو السبب في هذه الحالة التعسة..

وفقنا الله جميعا .. والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته.
تحريرا في 30/06/1962م.

محمد بن عبد الكريم الخطابي
كان الله له

----------


## أبو الوليد المغربي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم. أرى أنك تحاول الدفاع عن قرابتك بالحق والباطل .ونحن نعترف أن الشيخ ابن العربي العلوي قد وقع في أخطاء فكيف نجمع بين قولك في ذمه وبين قول شقيقك حسن الكتاني  الذي ذكر جزءا مما نقلت بعد فوله حسن الكتاني
"ومن أشهر أصحاب أبي شعيب الدكالي، وحاملي رايته من بعده: العلامة الشريف محمد بن العربي العلوي، رحمه الله تعالى، وقد ذكرته في هذا القسم لأنه كان مداخلا للدولة، وتولى الوزارة في ظل المحتل مدة من الزمان، غير أنه لما نفي السلطان محمد بن يوسف سنة 1373هـ وبويع ابن عمه محمد بن عرفة، قام في ذلك قياما عظيما، وكان يفتي خلايا الوطنيين بالقتال، قتال المناهضين لمحمد الخامس، وجاهر المحتل بالعداوة فنفوه للصحراء، ونالته جملة من المحن. والتف حوله الوطنيون بعد وفاة الدكالي، وجعلوه شيخا للإسلام بالمغرب.
وقد كان ابن العربي العلوي أشد في نقده للصوفية من شيخه الدكالي. ولما استقل المغرب اعتزل بُعَيْد ذلك لكونه رأى ما لا يسره من انحراف الحكم عن الإسلام، إلى أن توفي سنة 1384، ولم يصنف شيئا.".
فكيف يوصف بهذه الأوصاف من اعتزل الحكم انتصارا لشريعة الله.ليعيش حياة الكفاف فلو كان كما زعمت وزعم أخوك وجل صوفية المغرب فلم لم يبق في سدة الحكم.وقد ذكر أحد قرابته في مقال نشر أنه اعتزل الحكم لما رأى الحكم انحرف عن الاسلام 
ليعيش ببيع البيض والحليب ولما مات أوصى بأن لا يبنى على قيره.
وقد مدحه علامة المغرب محمد تقي الدين الهلالي ولو كان كما زعمتم فان الهلالي رحمه الله لن يتوانى في الرد عليه وقد كان أقرب الناس اليه .وما علمنا أن الشيخ انتقده خصوصا في أعماله وأشرطته المتأخرة.
فكيف نتق فيمن يستحل الكذب ويطعن في أئمة أهل السنة  ويترك أبعد الناس عن هذا.ولي كلام معك لعله يطول لأنقض ما قلته نقضا.

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

يبدو أن ليس للأخ حمزة  - للأسف الشديد - خط واضح رابط بين  مبادئه ومواقفه فهو مرة سلفي وأخرى خلفي لا هم له إلا الانتصار لأسرته التي لا شك أنها أسرة علمية عريقة  لكن ينبغي أن يدور مع الحق حيثما دار أو يتجنب على الأقل إثارة نقط الضعف فيما يعرض من كتب وأبحاث وما  قاله  - هنا - الأخ أبو الوليد صحيح ،  والأخ حمزة لم يكن في حاجة إلى التعريض بالشيخ محمد بن العربي العلوي وهو عالم جليل ووطني شجاع امتنع عن بيعة ابن عرفة قائلا للمحتلين  قولته الشهيرة :"الدين يمنعنا والإسلام لا يسمح لنا ... "  ولا أن يركز على السيئات و يسكت عن الحسنات وقس على ذلك ما قاله في حق الأستاذ علال الفاسي وغيره من علمائنا الأجلاء رحمهم الله ...

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

يبدو أنه ليس للأخ حمزة  - للأسف الشديد - خط واضح رابط بين  مبادئه ومواقفه فهو مرة سلفي وأخرى خلفي لا هم له إلا الانتصار لأسرته التي لا شك أنها أسرة علمية عريقة  لكن ينبغي أن يدور مع الحق حيثما دار أو يتجنب على الأقل إثارة نقط الضعف فيما يعرض من كتب وأبحاث وما  قاله  - هنا - الأخ أبو الوليد صحيح ،  والأخ حمزة لم يكن في حاجة إلى التعريض بالشيخ محمد بن العربي العلوي وهو عالم جليل ووطني شجاع امتنع عن بيعة ابن عرفة قائلا للمحتلين  قولته الشهيرة :"الدين يمنعنا والإسلام لا يسمح لنا ... "  ولا أن يركز على السيئات و يسكت عن الحسنات وقس على ذلك ما قاله في حق الأستاذ علال الفاسي وغيره من علمائنا الأجلاء رحمهم الله ...

----------


## حمزة الكتاني

حتى أنت يا أستاذ عز الدين، ما توقعت هذا منك....

راجع سابقا ما نقلته عن ابن العربي العلوي وعلال الفاسي، ثم ناقشني فيه...أقول لك: فعلوا وفعلوا، ثم تقول: امتنعوا عن بيعة فلان؟...

بيعة فلان مسألة سياسية، أما تحليل الحرام، وتحريم الحلال، وإنكار المعلوم من الدين ضرورة، فأمر أفظع وأطم.

أنت يا أخي لم تستجل خطي؛ لأمر مهم، وهو: عدم تتبعك للمواقف والمباديء التي كان يدافع عنها كل طرف...

أنا ولائي وبرائي لله وحده، من دافع لتكون كلمة الله هي العليا، شريعته، مجتمعه، هدي نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم، نشر الدين وأخلاقه وقوانينه، وعلوم الفقه...إلخ...هو الوطني عندي، وهو الذي أدافع عنه، سواء كان مع فلان أو مع فلان...

ومن ناضل من أجل القوانين الغربية، ونشر الثقافة الغربية، والفرنسة، وإبطال الشريعة أو تحويرها وتحوير معناها، والدعوة لمباديء الثورة الفرنسية...إلخ، هذا لا أحبه ولا أواليه...وإن تسمى صوفيا أو سلفيا أو ما شاء.

ولو تتبعت تاريخ الحركة الوطنية - في جل كتاباتها وكتابات رجالها - وواقعها بعد الاستقلال وبعد الحزب الواحد، وحال من سموا خونة، وهمش أبناؤهم من أي دور في الحياة العامة، لعلمت أصحاب اليمين من أصحاب الشمال...

وعلى كل؛ هذا الموضوع طال، والأفضل أن ننقلب إلى جوانب أخرى، وهي جوانب من الفكر الإصلاحي السني السلفي عند الإمام أبي الفيض محمد بن عبد الكبير الكتاني الشهيد، رحمه الله تعالى:

----------


## حمزة الكتاني

نظرا لعدم اطلاع كثير من الناس على الفكر الإصلاحي للكتانيين، ومن ضمنهم الإمام أبو الفيض محمد بن عبد الكبير الكتاني، فإنني أنقل من كتاب "ترجمة الشيخ محمد الكتاني الشهيد" للإمام محمد الباقر الكتاني رحمه الله، وهو مطبوع بدار ابن حزم، فقرات منقولة من كتبه قد تعكس بعضا من ذلك:

جوانب من الفكر الإصلاحي السني السلفي عند الإمام أبي الفيض محمد بن عبد الكبير الكتاني الشهيد، رحمه الله تعالى
دعوته إلى الكتاب والسنة :
قال في رسالة كتبها لتلامذته بمكناس : (( وكم كتبنا من أجل قراءة القرآن في الزاوية؛ الذي هو الورد الحقيقي الذي أذن جل ذكره فيه لنبيه وحبيبه صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولو تــُواجِروا عليه، ونحن نؤدي ذلك مشاهرة)).

وقال في أخرى كتبها لتلامذته بمراكش : (( وكل فقير لا يقرأ خمسة أحزاب قرآنية في اليوم ويتلوا ألفا من اسم الجلالة "الله" قبل الفجر؛ فاعلموا أن باطنه خراب من محبة الله الخاصة، {والذين آمنوا أشد حبا لله}. [ البقرة : 165])).

وقال في كتابه "مدارج الإسعاد الروحاني": (( لما اشتغل الطالب طول عمره بعلوم الآلة؛ فقد اندبغ أديمه - في الجملة - بأدوات التفسير، فهلا انقلب إليه وصرف الوجهة إليه؟، فإن القرآن هو روح العالم وروح الأنبياء والرسل والملائكة عليهم السلام، لأن الإنسان غير عالم بالطبع لولا رَشَاشَات العلم الإلهي، المفاض على العالم، وليس إلا علم القرآن)).

وقال - أيضا - بعد أن عد أنواعا من علوم التفسير : ((وإذا كان هذا محصول علم التفسير، فكيف ينبغي لعاقل أن يتجنبه ولا يشغل كل عمره به، فإن بالخوض فيه يطلع على وجه إعجازه، وبه يعلم صدق الرسول دلالة عقلية، فيكون أعون على الاستسلام والانقياد لكل ما أتى به)).

ومعلوم في تاريخه أنه كان يُدَرس التفسير بالزاوية الكتانية بفاس وسنه ثمان عشرة سنة، بل نص هو على ذلك في كتابه "إزاحة الأتراح في الجهر بالبسملة"( ).

وقال - أيضا - في كتابه "بيان الآفات في حكم اللعبات المسماة بالكرطة والضامة وما شاكلهما"( ): ((إن علامة محبة الله: محبة رسوله. قال تعالى: {قل إن كنتم تحبون الله فاتبعوني يحببكم الله ويغفر لكم ذنوبكم}. [ آل عمران : 31]، فكل من ادعى محبة الله ولم يحب القرآن فهو كاذب، وكل من ادعى محبة القرآن ولم يتبع نبيه في الأقوال والأفعال والحركات والسكنات فهو كاذب، وكل من ادعى متابعة نبيه، ولم يحب بحبه ويبغض ببغضه، فليس له شاهد يعضد دعواه، وكل من ادعى هذا ولم يكن أعرف بطرق السنة من القطا حتى لا يكاد يشذ عنه شيء من السنة المحمدية باعتبار طرقها المتشعبة المتكاثرة، وخصوصا من يد النقاد الجهابذة النظار الذين أفنوا أعمارهم في تصحيح أحاديثها، وسبر مخرجيها؛ ما رُتبتهم في العدالة والتجريح، فلا يجمل بمريد رضَى اللهِ أن لا يبحث عن كتب الحديث، حتى إذا ذكر عنده الحديث لا يعلم من خرجه، ولا من تكلم على معانيه ومآخذه الفقهية واللغوية والأدبية، وأما من لا يعتمد في أحاديثه إلا على "نزهة المجالس"( )، وجل أحاديثها الله أعلم بصحتها!، كيف يعترض على من يمارس الكتب الستة، مع ما تيسر من شروحها وحواشيها؟!)).

وقال في كتابه "سلم الارتقاء"( ): ((إن العلمين الجليلين الفاضلين المهمين الذين هما مراد الشارع من تربية العالم؛ وهما: علم الحديث، وعلم الرياضة. صارا كالمنسوخين اليوم، أما علم الحديث؛ فلا تجد قائلا به. إذ استدللت بحديث لأحد على جزئية من الجزئيات؛ اغتاظ كأنك أتيت من الدين مالم يأذن به الله، وعارضك هو بكلام حكيم من الحكماء، أو إمام من الأئمة. أبَعْدَ علم رسول الله المؤيد بالوحي السماوي، علمِ الذي كان منزله مُستراحا لملائكة السماء، وتطأه الملائكة صباحا ومساء، فهو المبين عن الله حقيقة مكنون العبادة التي خلقت الجن والإنس لأجلها، قال جلت عظمته: {وما خلقت الجن والإنس إلا ليعبدون}. [ الذاريات : 56])).

وقال في إجازته لخليفته بسلا العلامة الكبير والصوفي الشهير: أبي بكر بن محمد التطواني( ) - رحمه الله - بعد الطالعة: ((وأوصيك - أخي - بالوصية العامة التي أوصى بها الحق فقال : {شرع لكم من الدين ما وصى به نوحا والذي أوحينا إليك، وما وصينا به إبراهيم وموسى وعيسى أن أقيموا الدين ولا تتفرقوا فيه}. [ الشورى : 13]. وإقامته بإقامة شعائره؛ من إحياء ما اندرس من آثار النبوءة، فابحث عن سنته صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأقم عمودها، واستعد لما تجيبه به إن سألك بعد غد: لأي شيء لم تبحث عما بلغك عن الله عني؛ فإنك إن اتبعتني أحبك الله: {قل إن كنتم تحبون الله فاتبعوني يحببكم الله ويغفر لكم ذنوبكم}. [ آل عمران : 31]، وإذا أحبك لم يعذبك: {وقالت اليهود والنصارى نحن أبناء الله وأحباؤه قل فلم يعذبكم بذنوبكم}. [ المائدة : 18]. ومهما عثرت على حديث ولم تعمل به؛ فيسألك عنه غدا. ووا خجلتك منه)).  

((وإياك - أخي - أن تقول كما يقول الفقهاء: هذا الحديث لم يأخذ به مالك. أو كذا. فهو كلام مموّه، وهل الأئمة ليسوا على الطريقة المثلى؟. بلا؛ فكل من اتبع إماما من الأئمة يقال فيه : إنه للمعلم الأكبر، صلى الله عليه وسلم، اتبع؛ لأنهم ما نهجوا إلا على نهجه، وكلٌ اقتصر على ما بلغه من أقواله وأفعاله وأحواله. وقوله : {إن كنتم تحبون الله فاتبعوني}، فيه هذه النكتة. بل الآية تعطي: أنا لا نقلد إماما واحدا؛ فهذا مما لم يأذن به الله، فكل واحد منهم نجم، {وبالنجم هم يهتدون}. [ النحل : 16]، فاتبع أي إمام شئت، فما اتبعت في الحقيقة إلا نبيك المأمور باتباعه، فكل واحد منهم رسول من الله إليك – أي: لغوي - فكل برزخ بينك وبين غيرك هو رسول، وفي القرآن: {لا نفرق بين أحد من رسله}. [ البقرة : 285]، والرسول: شرعي ولغوي، والآية تشملهما)).

((فدونك - أخي - واقتفاء أثر من شئت منهم، فما قلدت إلا النبي الأمي. وهم إنما بلغوا عنه ما بين لنا في الكتب، فما قلد أحد أحدا أصلا، فالناس كلهم مقلدون لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حقيقة وصورة ورتبة. فمن بلغك حديثا عن آخر واقتفيت أثره؛ فما اتبعت في الحقيقة والحس إلا المبلغ عنه لا غير، وهم إنما نقبوا على الشريعة حتى أوصلوها لك غضة طرية، فالمقلَّد في الحقيقة هو: سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم. وهل يفوه أحد بأنك تقلد جزئية من جزئيات ما بلغك عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم وتترك الآخر هملا( )؟!. هذا مما لم يأذن به الله)).

((غير أن هاهنا مسألة؛ وهي : أنك مهما سمعت آية أو حديثا، ولم تقدر في ذلك الوقت على المشي عليها؛ فاعلم أنك غير معني بها في ذلك الوقت، فاتقوا الله ما استطعتم، لأن أحوال الخلق هي عين الشؤون الإلهية، فالرب على الصراط المستقيم، والعالم كله مأسور تحت أسر تربيته، {إن ربي على صراط مستقيم}. [ هود : 56]، فارم حجاب الوهم، واجعل الحق أمامك)). 

((وهذا علم قد أغفله الناس. وهَبْ أن الشريعة أمرت بشكر الوسائط، {أن اشكر لي ولوالديك}. [ لقمان : 14]؛ فلا تزد على حد سنن الشكر، حتى تتقيد به، ولا تقلد غيره وتصير كأنك ومذهبهم مِلل لا توارث بينها، لا؛ لا!، بل كل من أمرته باتباع غير مقلَّده يجد في نفسه كزازة كأنك أمرته بمعصية)).

وهل ترك الإنسان في الدين حجة===إذ قال قلدت النبي محمدا( )
((وإذا رغب مقتد عما ذهب إليه مجتهد من المجتهدين؛ فإنما رغب في الحقيقة عما شرعه الله ورسوله، ومن هاهنا تتضح لك علوم؛ أهمها: تصويب جميع المجتهدين، وفي القرآن: {الحمد لله رب العالمين}. [ الفاتحة : 2]، والرب من جملة إطلاقاته: المربى. وإذا كان الحق مربي العالم؛ فالكل له وجهة هو موليها فيما ذهب إليه، وهو القول بأن كل مجتهد مصيب. وإذا كان كل مجتهد مصيبا كما أعطت الآية؛ فتقوم الحجة - أيضا - على من يُخـَطـــِّئ غير المجتهد الذي اتبعه، مع أن ليس ثم من شرع لهم ما نهجوا نهجه إلا الحق تعالى، فهو الشارع  الحقيقي، وفي القرآن: {شرع لكم من الدين})). 

((فالحق هو المشرع، وأما سيدنا صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ فظهرت على يديه الشرائع لا غير، بتبيينها للناس: {وأنزلنا إليك الذكر لتبين للناس ما نزل إليهم}. [ النمل : 44]. فانظر قوله: "لتبين"، ولم يقل: "لتشرع"، فالحق هو المشرع لجميع الأحكام الصادرة منه صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكون أحواله لم تنضبط: فمرة كان يفعل كذا ومرة كذا..وهلم جرا؛ كل ذلك مرادٌ للحق؛ ليسلك من بلغته إحدى تلك الجزئيات مسلكها. ولأجل هذا المعنى؛ تعدد المجتهدون. تفهَّم!. فما استنكف حقيقة من استنكف عن متابعة غير مقلده الواحد إلا عن الله ورسوله، فتبين عاقبة التقليد. وهذا بساط طويل الذيل مبسوط في كتبي)).

وقال - أيضا - في كتاب: "الاجتباء"( ) الذي أبدى فيه الفرق بين طريقته الكتانية وبين غيرها من الطرق : ((نعلم أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم سائلنا عن كل حديث بلغنا عنه، ويقول: لأي شيء لم تعمل به؟. ولا يكفيك الجواب بأن إمامك لم يأخذ به؛ فإنه لم يأمرك بالتقيد بمذهب واحد، والمشي على نهج واحد، فكل مجتهد عنده مصيب. وإنما كان مصيبا من حيث بلغته شذرة من شذور ذهب آثاره صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقال بها وحض عليها، ولم يحط كل منهم بما له من الكمالات)).

وقال فيه أيضا( ): (( اعلم أن كل من زعم أنه محمدي ثم صار تبلغه الأحاديث عن سند الكل صلى الله عليه وسلم، ويقول : إن هذا لم يأخذ به الإمام؛ فهو أسير تقليد ذلك المقلد. أين قوله: إنه محمدي؟. فكان على المتورع في المنطق أن يقول: نحن مالكيو المذهب، أو شافعيو المذهب، أو غيرهم ممن ألزم نفسه تقليدهم، فلا يقول: إنه محمدي ثم يقول: هذا الحديث لا أعمل به لأن مقلدي لم يأخذ به)).

وقد ذكر في كتابه: "إزاحة الأتراح"( ) أدلة قوية على أن كل مجتهد مصيب، لم يسبق إليها، فليراجع.

ومن المعلوم في الأوساط العلمية والشعبية؛ أنه أحيى بالمغرب عدة سنن، وأوذي في سبيلها إذاية شديدة، وألف هو وأصحابه مؤلفات عديدة في تأييد تلك السنن؛ وفي طليعتها: القبض والرفع، وتتبعها يؤدي إلى الطول.

-يتبع-

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

أنا يا أخي حمزة حذرتك من قبل من أن تستدرج إلى مضايق أنت في غنى عن دخولها  فأبيت إلا الاندفاع في هذا السبيل وفي كل مرة تعطي لخصومك ما يحاربونك به وأنت حر في هذا  فيما يتعلق بأسرتك التي أنا معك في الدفاع عنها فيما يتعلق بالجانب العلمي و في علم الحديث على وجه الخصوص لكن لست معك حين يستولي عليك هاجس السياسة  وتوجيه الانتماء الحزبي فتهاجم رجالا من علماء المغرب لهم علينا بدورهم  حق الدفاع عنهم وعلماؤنا جميعا بمثابة أصابع اليد الواحدة ...

----------


## أبو الوليد المغربي

بسم الله الرحمن  الرحيم.أما بالنسبة للشيخ محمد بن عبد الكبير الكتاني  فقد قتل بأمر من علماء فاس بعد استثابته بسبب دعواه
أنه الختم المحمدي وأنه القطب الأكبر وأنه اجتمع بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقظة.وبسبب خيانته لوطنه مع أخيه عبد الحي الكتاني فقد صرح المقيم العام الفرنسي أن محمد بن عبد الكبير الكتاني وأخاه يتمتعون بحماية فرنسية فحذروا الدولة من اذايتهما .فجزاهم الله خيرا.

واني سأوجه اليك أسئلة أرجوا أن تجيب عنها بصراحة ليتبين من هو الكاذب والمدلس.
ولحسن الحظ فاني أملك ترجمة محمد الباقر الكتاني لوالده أملك الطبعة الأولى القديمة غير هذه المزورة التي حذفت منها كثيرا.
1ما رأيك فيما أورده المؤلف من أن أباه التقى بالنبي صلى الله عليه يقظة فأملى عليه الطريقة الكتانية ؟يمكنك أن تقول كعادتك وعادة الصوفية هذا كذب ودس ؟ فأسألك هل كذب محمد الباقر الكتاني على والده؟ وأسألك ما الهدف الذي من أجله حذفت أنت وخالتك هذه المصائب في الطبعة الجديدة؟
2وما رأيك فيما أورده المؤلف من أن محمد بن عبد الكبير من جداول سحرية وطلاسم قال ولده بأن أباه كان يستعملها في علاج المريدين؟ولماذا اختفت من الطبعة الجديدة؟.
3وهل توافق محققة الكتاب في حذفها لكثير من المصائب حتى تدلس وتستغل الكذب في نصرة الطريقة؟
4وأسألك بالذي رفع السماء بغير عمد هل شاركت في تحقيق الكتاب والتصرف فيه بالحذف مع خالتك أم لا؟
5وأسألك ألم يدفن محمد عبد الحي الكتاني في مدينة نيس الفرنسية بعد هربه من المغرب بعد ذهاب اخوانه الفرنسيين من المغرب؟
وهذا ما قاله الشيخ محمد بوخبزة في كتاب صحيفة السوابق.ولماذا تحاول الدفاع عن عبد الحي الكتاني ومصادر التاريخ مجمعة على هذا علما أن الشيخ محمد المنتصر الكتاني كان شديد العداوة لعبد الحي الكتاني بسبب خيانته كما ذكر الشيخ محمد بوخبزة.
وهذا ما ذكره محمد البشير الابراهيمي في كتابه "نشر الطي من أعمال عبد الحي".وما ذكره علال الفاسي في محاضرة "حديث المغرب في المشرق".
وما ذكره الباحث المغربي عكاشة برحاب-خصوصا أنه من المتأثرين بالتصوف والمنافحين عنه-في كتابه الطريقة البودشيشية ص58: "تجمع المصادر المكتوبة والرواية الشفوية على الدور الذي قامت به بعض الطرق الصوفية والزوايا لتسهيل عمليات الغزو والاحتلال ثم صارت فيما بعد وسيلة في يد المستعمر بهدف استعباد المغاربة .وكانت الزاوية الكتانية هي التي تتزعم هذا التوجه"
وقوله بعد تحدثه على معاويني السلطة الفرنسية ص.15
"الا رجلين كانا من المخلصين لها وهما عبد الحي الكتاني والحبيب الفيلالي*المصدر ص.15
وأملك صورة وردت في بعض الكتب المدرسية يظهر فيها عبد الحي الكتاني بجانب الخائن التهامي الكلاوي وبعض الضباط الفرنسيين.فما رأيك في كل هذا ؟
علما بأن أخاك الحسن الكتاني أشار الى خيانة عبد الحي الكتاني في تعليقاته وان كان اتخد له أعذارا واهية كما هي عادة الصوفية بقوله
"أما الحافظ أبو الإسعاد عبد الحي الكتاني؛ فبصرف النظر عن مواقفه السياسية التي لا أوافقه عليها ولعل له اجتهادا فيها، "
فأرجوا ان كذبت كل هذا أن تذكر أين يوجد قبر عبد الحي الكتاني؟
أرجوا أن تجيب على كل هذه الأسئلة بتفصيل وألا تلف ولا تدور والقراء حكم بيننا حتى يتبين من المدلس الكاذب فتنزل عليه لعنة الله من فوق سبع سماوات.

----------


## حمزة الكتاني

عنايته بعلم التوحيد:
للمترجَم عدة رسائل في علم التوحيد، ذكر فيها العقائد الستة والستين( ) بأسلوب مبسط، يستفيد منه العوام مايتطلبه منهم دينهم طلبا أكيدا. جاء في ختام واحدة منها قوله: ((يجب على الذكور والإناث والعبيد والمكلفين، أن يحفظوا هاته العقائد، وإذا كان الذاكر للهيللة يستحضر احتواءها على هذه الصفات الكريمة والنعوت القدسية؛ حصل على سر جليل، ونور عظيم، وفائدة تامة، وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل)). 

ثم زاد قائلا: ((وهو عهد منا إلى سائر تلامذتنا: أن يحفظوها أولا إجمالا، ثم يبحثوا عن معانيها تفصيلا، وعهد منا إليهم أيضا: أن مقدمي الطائفة الكتانية عندنا مهما لقنوا الورد لمريد إلا ويشترطوا عليه حفظ العقائد، ويأخذوا عليه العهد بذلك كما أخذناه عليهم. {والله يهدي من يشاء إلى صراط مستقيم}. [ البقرة : 213])).

دعوته لنشر العلم: 
قال في رسالة لأبي عبد الله محمد بن المعطي العمراني المراكشي( ): ((ولا نعذر أحدا من أهل العلم بالزاوية أن يكثر سواد العلم وسواد الدين وسواد النسبة؛ فإن من فيه أهلية للتدريس يدرس، ونعزم عليه في ذلك، ومن ليست فيه أهلية؛ فليلزم القراءة بالجد والحزم، ويحفظ المتون، ويكثر من المطالعات والمراجعات والمذاكرات؛ فإن ذلك لذة الدنيا قبل لذة المعرفة بالله تعالى، وقد كادت البلاد أن تشغر من العلم. ويجب أن يجتمعوا كلهم ويُحضروا النسخ، ويفتحوا "جمع الجوامع"( ) في وقت، و"التلخيص"( ) في وقت، و"الشيخ الطيب"( ) في وقت، ويتعاهدوا جميعا، ولا يراعوا رئيسا ولا مرؤوسا،  فإن الله لا يُعبد ولا يُتقرب إليه إلا بالعلم، وتفقدوا المتكاسل منهم والمتقاعد)). 

وقال في "رسالة المواخاة"( ): ((وإذا حضرتم مجلسا؛ فليكن كله ذكرا وتلاوة، ومذاكرة وسرد كتب القوم، أو شرح "الجامع الصغير"( )؛ فإن الأمة لا ينفعها إلا إرشاد نبيها، وعلمه الغير المشوب الغض الطري، القريب العهد من الله سبحانه)).

وقال فيها أيضا: ((ولتُسرد "الحكم العطائية" كل يوم بين العشاءين مع شرحها، ومشاركة الفقهاء بالزاوية في البيان والإفصاح، والتبيان والشرح، من غير مَيْز لهذا عن هذا؛ فهذا من قوَّامِيَّتكم بالقسط فيما بينكم، ولا تصْلِحُوا الجماعة ما لم تصلُحُوا أنتم، وتكونوا على قلب رجل واحد، وتتجردوا عن الحظوظ النفسية، والأغراض الشخصية، وتتذاكروا كلكم وتتباحثوا كلكم. والذي يسرد يقول للجماعة: ما ظهر لكم؟. بقلب سليم مخبت أواه أواب منيب( ). فإن القلوب ليس بينها وبين الله حجاب؛ فاقرعوها، واستخرجوا ما لله - جل اسمه - من الخبايا والأسرار في عباده، وتمعنوا أسرار النبوة في قوله: من رأى منكم رؤيا فليقصها علينا( ). وذلك ليطلع على أسرار الله في خلقه؛ إذ كل واحد بينه وبين الله - سبحانه - وجهة خاصة، لا يشاركه فيها غيره))( ).

ووقفت على ورقة بخطه وجهها لبعض كُتابه، مشتملة على ما يأتي: ((أكتب رسالة  لولد قلبنا سيدي محمد ابن المعطي واطلب منه أن يدمن على قراءة ابن السبكي( )، ويسرد "حاشية الكمال"( ) عليه، وإن لم تكن عنده؛ يرسل إليها؛ فإنها بالزاوية، ويطيل المجلس؛ ولابد. ويفتح الشيخ الطيب على "المرشد"( )، ويقرره تقريرات عجيبة ويقبل ويرد، في جامع ابن يوسف. ويقرأ الاستعارات – أيضا - بمسجد قرب داره، ومهما أشرف على ختم كتاب من هذه الكتب؛ فليجعل له ختمة حافلة، وليستدع الطلبة. وأكد عليه على لساني إلخ..)).

وقال في "رسالة المواخاة"( ): ((وانظروا إلى "إحياء علوم الدين"( )، فما أتى على المسلمين إلا من عدم تأبطهم لــ: "الإحياء"، حضرا وسفرا، قياما وقعودا وعلى جنوبهم...إلخ)). 

وقال أيضا: ((أحب أن تبحثوا عن "منازل السائرين" للإمام الهروي( ) كتاب صغير الحجم عظيم الجدوى والفائدة، وإن لم يوجد هناك؛ فكاتبونا عليه، واختموه فيما بينكم المرة بعد المرة، وتكلموا فيه حسبما يهبكم واهب الجود جل أمره، وتكون المذاكرة مناوبة لا مناهبة( ) كما كان الصحابة الكرام؛ فإن الأمر جد، والناقد بصير، والعلماء إذا لم يرثوا نبيهم في أحواله ففيم يرثونه؟!)).

-يتبع-

----------


## حمزة الكتاني

> بسم الله الرحمن  الرحيم.أما بالنسبة للشيخ محمد بن عبد الكبير الكتاني  فقد قتل بأمر من علماء فاس بعد استثابته بسبب دعواه
> أنه الختم المحمدي وأنه القطب الأكبر وأنه اجتمع بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقظة.وبسبب خيانته لوطنه مع أخيه عبد الحي الكتاني فقد صرح المقيم العام الفرنسي أن محمد بن عبد الكبير الكتاني وأخاه يتمتعون بحماية فرنسية فحذروا الدولة من اذايتهما


هذا كذب وبهتان أخي الكريم، ولا أصل له، ولم يذكره أحد من المؤرخين، ويناقض الواقع...

والمقيم العام افرنسي هو الذي حرض على قتله وقتل أخيه، بسبب إذكائهما الثورة ضد الاستعمار، تلك الثورة التي تحدث عنها جميع مؤرخي المغرب، ومنهم علال الفاسي نفسه...

وتقدم كلام المجاهد الكبير محمد بن عبد الكريم الخطابي أعلاه...فراجعه لتصحح معلوماتك...وراجع كتاب "ترجمة الشيخ محمد الكتاني الشهيد" فقد ذكرت أن عندك نسخة منه، ففيه الشفاء والكفاء...ودعواك نقلتها من عبد الكريم الفلالي صاحب كتاب "التاريخ الدبلوماسي للمغرب العربي الكبير" وهو رجل كذاب أفاك مدلس، اشتهر أمره وذاع خبره....

وأزيدك أمرا: أن جميع علماء فاس كانوا صوفية إنا تجانية أو درقاوية، ويعظمون ابن عربي الحاتمي وابن الفارض...إلخ، وحتى ملكهم عبد الحفيظ كان كتانيا ثم صار سلفيا ثم انقلب تجانيا، ومات تجانيا، وله كتب في الطريقة التجانية...فلم تكن موفهم من أجل التصوف، ولا دخل للتصوف في الموضوع أصلا.

وخاتمة القول: وصلنا بالسند الصحيح أن المولى عبد الحفيظ مات وهو يقول: "مالي ومال الكتاني، مالي ومال الكتاني؟"...غفر الله لنا وله.




> 1ما رأيك فيما أورده المؤلف من أن أباه التقى بالنبي صلى الله عليه يقظة فأملى عليه الطريقة الكتانية ؟يمكنك أن تقول كعادتك وعادة الصوفية هذا كذب ودس ؟ فأسألك هل كذب محمد الباقر الكتاني على والده؟ وأسألك ما الهدف الذي من أجله حذفت أنت وخالتك هذه المصائب في الطبعة الجديدة؟


لا يا أخي هذا ليس كذبا ودسا، ولكنه مصداق الحديث الصحيح في الصحيحين وغيرهما: "من رآني في المنام فسيراني في اليقظة فإن اشيطان لا يتمثل بي"..وثبت مثل ذلك عن جمع من الصديقين، وللحافظ السيوطي مصنف في الموضوع، وأنا أومن بوحي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصدقه...

ولم يقل: أملى عليه الطريقة الكتانية، إنما قال: "أمره ببث الدعوة"...إلخ..




> 2وما رأيك فيما أورده المؤلف من أن محمد بن عبد الكبير من جداول سحرية وطلاسم قال ولده بأن أباه كان يستعملها في علاج المريدين؟ولماذا اختفت من الطبعة الجديدة؟.


والله ثم والله هذا لا يوجد لا في الطبعة الأولى ولا الثانية، وأعوذ بالله من ذلك، هات نقلك وصفحتك إن كنت صادقا؟.........




> 3وهل توافق محققة الكتاب في حذفها لكثير من المصائب حتى تدلس وتستغل الكذب في نصرة الطريقة؟
> 4وأسألك بالذي رفع السماء بغير عمد هل شاركت في تحقيق الكتاب والتصرف فيه بالحذف مع خالتك أم لا؟


يا أخي، محققة الكتاب لم تحذف شيئا من الكتاب، وهذه دعوى ادعيتها مرارا، فهات الدليل...

نعم؛ شاركتُ عن بعد في تحقيق الكتاب وتصحيحه، ولم يحذف منه أي شيء سوى فقرة صغيرة تعرض فيها المؤلف لعمه الشيخ عبد الحي الكتاني، بسبب الظروف السياسية التي واكبت ظهور الكتاب، وقد أخبرني أبناؤه أنه ندم عليها، وقال: "لو استقبلت من أمري ما استدبرت لما كتبتها"...فحذفُنا لها إنما هو حذفُ المؤلف...

وما سوى ذلك؛ فوالله ثم والله لم نحذف شيئا...




> 5وأسألك ألم يدفن محمد عبد الحي الكتاني في مدينة نيس الفرنسية بعد هربه من المغرب بعد ذهاب اخوانه الفرنسيين من المغرب؟


نعم دفن بضواحي نيس، ومازال قبره معروفا مزارا إلى الآن...وسبب هجرته لفرنسا أمران:

الأول: أنه أراد الهجرة لمصر أو سوريا - وهما الدولتان المستقلتان وقته - فرفض جمال عبد الناصر - رئيس الجمهورية العربية المتحدة - لعدائه التام للإسلام وأهله...

الثاني: معلوم ما حصل للإمام العلامة محمد بن الحسن الحجوي رحمه الله، صاحب "الفكر السامي" فقد أخرج من قبره بعد دفنه وأحرق...وكان الوقت وقت فتنة، فلم يمكن للشيخ عبد الحي إلا الهجرة لفرنسا...




> ولماذا تحاول الدفاع عن عبد الحي الكتاني ومصادر التاريخ مجمعة على هذا علما أن الشيخ محمد المنتصر الكتاني كان شديد العداوة لعبد الحي الكتاني بسبب خيانته كما ذكر الشيخ محمد بوخبزة


يا أخي؛ أنا أعرف أن جل الكتانيين كانوا ضد الشيخ عبد الحي، وعلى رأسهم الشيخ المنتصر الكتاني، والشيخ الباقر الكتاني، ونجله الشيخ عبد الرحمن الكتاني...إلخ، ولكنني أعرف أيضا أن جلهم بعد الاستقلال علموا أنه كان على صواب، لأنه كان يدافع عن مباديء، وهي: تحكيم شرع الله، ولما ثار عام 1327، ثار من أجل تلك المباديء، ودون أفكاره في كتاب "مفاكهة ذوي النبل والإجادة" الذي نصر به المولى عبد الحفيظ، ودعا لتحكيم شرع الله، وراجعه على الرابط التالي، واقرأه بتأمل ولا بد:

http://alukah.net/majles/showthread....DD%C7%DF%E5%C9

وثار مع ثلة من علماء المغرب عام 1352 اعتراضا على تغيير قوانين الأحوال الشخصية، وألف كتابه: "تبليغ الأمانة في مضار الإسراف والتبرج والكهانة"، وقد طبع حديثا فاقرأه ولا بد، ودافع عن النظام الإسلامي في كتابه الكبير: "التراتيب الإدارية في الحكومة النبوية"...إلخ...

ولم يكن يرى أن الثلة الوطنية تدافع عن تلك المباديء، بل كانت تحاربها بدعوى أنها خرافة ورجعية، وقد أطال رجالات الحركة الوطنية نفسهم بعد الاستقلال كعلال الفاسي والمختار السوسي ومحمد إبراهيم الكتاني وغيرهم من البكاء على سحب الشبيبة البساط من تحت أرجلهم...

ولا يخفاك أن البشير الإبراهيمي - رحمه الله - مات وهو مسجون في بيته، فقد ضيق عليه أيضا من طرف علمانيي الحركة الوطنية بالجزائر..

ولا يخفاك أيضا؛ أن الحبيب بورقيبة كان من علماء تونس ومن زعماء الحركة الوطنية بها، وبعد الاستقلال أفضى الأمر إلى ما هو معلوم....

ضد هذا كان الشيخ عبد الحي، ولكن الوطنيين عمتهم النشوة، وسودوا ذكره في كتبهم وإعلامهم، ليس لمواقفه المهادنة للاستعمار، فقد شاركوه في ذلك، بل اعتبروا مجموعة من أشد الناس قربا للاستعمار زعماء فكريين وروحيين لهم، إنما لمواقفه ضد تصرفاتهم اللادينية، ولذلك اعتبروا أمثال محمد بن الحسن الحجوي وعبد الحفيظ الفاسي وأحمد بن محمد بن الصديق الغماري ومحمد المدني ابن الحسني كلهم اعتبروهم خونة وضد الوطن، ومات ابن الحسني غيظا لذلك، وهاجر ابن الصديق لمصر وقيل دس له السم، ومات الحجوي ذليلا ممتهنا، وهاجر عبد الحي الكتاني لفرنسا، ومات الفاسي معزولا، ثم همش حتى الوطنيون الذين كانت بهم بارقة ديانة، حتى زعيمهم الروحي بلعربي العلوي مات غريبا بعيدا، وفتح الأمر لما عجزت فرنسا عن تنفيذه قبل الاستقلال...

ثم أزيدك؛ الذين أثنوا على الشيخ عبد الحي الكتاني أكثر بكثير ممن ذموه، وهم نخبة العصر، فلماذا لم تلتفت إلى هؤلاء والتفت إلى أولئك؟.

وأخيرا أبا الوليد؛ أجبتك عما سألت، فأرجو أن تكون منصفا في بحثك، موضوعيا في تقريراتك...والسل  م.

----------


## ابن الرومية

للفائدة كتاب الشيخ ادريس الكتاني عن الحركة الوطنية المغاربية ثري و من أكثر المؤلفات التي تناولت تلك الفترة- بنظرة اسلامية-  عمقا و احاطة بالأحداث و معرفة بالخبايا و عنه ينقل غالب من كتب عنها من الكتاب الاسلاميين

----------


## حمزة الكتاني

اسمه: "المغرب المسلم ضد اللادينية". وقد نقل عنه الغزالي رحمه الله، والقرضاوي حفظه الله...وغيرهما...

----------


## أبو الوليد المغربي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.صدق من قال حبك للشيء يعمي ويصم .وأثبتث أشياء من المضحكات .عجبا لك يا حمزة الكتاني ألا تعلم
أن الأجوبة التي ذكرتها وزعمت أنها أدلة قد زادت في توريطك .
وهي أجوبة لا يصدقها عقل وتافهة يظهر فيها التعسف الشديد في تأويل كثير من حقائقها  والسعي في ردها بطريقة  تمجها النفوس .
فهل تحسب بهرجك هذا أدلة ترد الحقائق التاريخية فأنا أتيتك بأقوال معزوة الى مصادرها في حين أنك قابلتها بتخمينات وتأويلات مقصودة أتحسب القراء أغبياء الى هذه الدرجة.
وان كنت تعسفت ودلست الا أنني أشكرك على اثبات أشياء وأدلة ضدك زادت في توريطك قد تفضلت بذكرها.
1اعترافك بأن محمد بن عبد الكبير الكتاني كان يرى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقظة ودفاعك عن هذه العقيدة .
2اعترافك أن جل الكتانيين كانوا ضد عبد الحي الكتاني على رأسهم محمد المنتصر الكتاني والشيخ الباقر الكتاني، ونجله الشيخ عبد الرحمن الكتاني وغيرهم.
فيا ترى لماذا كان جل الكتانيين ضد عبد الحي الكتاني؟ألم ينقل لك أن جل الكتانيين كانوا يقولون سبب عداوتنا لعبد الحي هي خيانته لبلده فهل هم كاذبون أيضا؟.
وهل كذبت المصادر التاريخية وكذب الشيخ محمد بوخبزة وكذب محمد البشير الابراهيمي وعلال الفاسي والشيخ محمد بن العربي العلوي وزعماء الحركة الوطنية .والمصادر الفرنسية التي أشار الى تعاون عبد الحي الكتاني والتي سنأقل لك مصادرها.
والصور التي تثبث تورطه معهم.
أما قولك أن الكتانيين تبين لهم أن عبد الحي كان على حق فيما بعد فهذا بهرج من الكلام يحسنه كل الناس هل تظن أن  أدلتي ستقف أمامها مثل هذه البهارج.علما يا أخي أن مصادر الصحافة المغربية التي غطت تلك الفترة تجمع على هذا.فجريدة السعادة التي غطت المؤتمر الذي جمع صوفية المغرب بمساندة الفرنسسن الذين رشحوا عبد الحي الكتاني لقيادته قد غطت كل تفاصيل المؤتمر جاء فيه تحدث عبد الحي الكتاني عن الصداقة التي تربطه بالفرنسيين وساتيك بهذا الخبر من أرشيف جريدة السعادة ان أبقاني الله.
3اثباتك أن عبد الحي الكتاني مات ودفن في فرنسا .أما تبريراتك الباردة فكل الناس يحسن مثل هذا التدليس فأين الأدلة وأين المصادر.
وأفيدك علما وأهمس في أذنك أنه لو صح ما قلت من أن عبد الحي لم يهرب من المغرب مع ساداته المستعمرين وانما ذهب لكذا وكذا فان العادة عندنا في المغرب وفي جل أقطار الدنيا أن الواحد لو مات في بلاد الكفر فانه ينقل الى بلده ليدفن .
فلماذا لم ينقل ليدفن في بلده ان كان زعمك صادقا.خصوصا أن أقاربك يهمهم ضريح عبد الحي الكتاني.
ربما تقول كعادتك خيف أن ينبش قبره ؟أظن ألا متمسك لك بهذا الكلام فلم ينبش قبره؟ ان لم يكن خائنا.وهل هذا سبب كاف ليدفن في بلاد ومقابر النصارى.؟
وفي الأخير أقول ألا تخجل من نفسك ؟ فلماذا تزيد في توريط نفسك ؟وتقبيح صورتك أمام القراء بتدليسك.
أما انكاراتك المتمثلة بموضوع محمد بن عبد الكبير الكتاني والطبعة الجديدة والطبعة القديمة وتكذيبك لها كما هي العادة.فسأثبت لك من النسخة القديمة ما تقر به عينك فانتظر.

----------


## إمام الأندلس

أبا الوليد يبدوا أنك تقرأ ماتريد من كلام الشيخ حمزة وتفهم منه ماتريد فاتق الله أخي بارك الله فيك

----------


## أبو الوليد المغربي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.أخي امام الأندلس أثبت لي شيئا من ذلك ؟

----------


## أبو الوليد المغربي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.اللهم اجعلنا من المتقين أخي امام الأندلس أثبت لي شيئا من ذلك ؟ أعطني مثالا

----------


## زكرياء توناني

> ليس لديهم أدنى جهود في سبيل نشر العقيدة الصحيحة ومنهج السلف الصالح ،بل هم يدافعون عن القبورية ويحاولون أن يجدوا لهم منافذ لكي يقيموا لهم العذر على ما يرتكبون من مخالفات شرعية وبدع شركية.


أخي الحميدي ، لا زال محمودا ... آمين .

لا تعمم الحكم هكذا ..... فعندي مخطوط من تفسير العلامة المنتصر بالله الكتاني ... وقد درستُ جزءَه الأول دراسة مستقصية ؛ ووالله ما رأيتُ له مخالفةً لأهل السنة في التوحيد ولا في العقائد .

بل ولم أقف له على قولٍ في مسائل الأحكام ليس له فيه سلف . 

وما شهدنا إلا بما علمنا ، وما كنا للغيب حافظين .

----------


## أبو الوليد المغربي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.قولك حمزة الكتاني "وخاتمة القول: وصلنا بالسند الصحيح أن المولى عبد الحفيظ مات وهو يقول: "مالي ومال الكتاني، مالي ومال الكتاني؟"...غفر الله لنا وله."
هذا الكلام يحتاج الى دليل صحيح.خصوصا تحت ظل ما نعرفه من الصوفية  من الحكايات الخرافية  التي يختلقونها لإشاعة الخوف والرعب والإرهاب الفكري على مخالفيهم.كما يزعم عباد القبور أن تنقص من الولي صاحب الضريح سيصيبه ويصيبه.
وكما نعلم جميعا من قضية احراق كتاب احياء علوم الدين في المغرب.فقد أفتى علماء أهل السنة المرابطون باحراق هذا الكتاب 
بمباركة كثير من أهل العلم كأبي الطرطوشي وابن العربي المالكي والقاصي عياض وأبي الوليد الباجي وابن حمدين وغيرهم من علماء الأندلس وغيرهم.وقد استجاب لهذه الفتوى أمير المسلمين علي بن يوسف بن تاشفين وأمر باحراق الكتاب وأوعد بالعقوبة كل من وجد عنده هذا الكتاب.فأشاع الصوفية خرافة منامية  من أن الفقيه الذي أفتى باحراق كتاب الغزالي  قد جاءه في المنام ومعه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأبو بكر وعمر فشكا الغزالي الفقيه المذكور الى النبي وقال يا رسول الله اقتص لي منه.فتناول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  كتاب الإحياء وقرأه ثم ناوله أبوبكر ثم عمر فلم ينكروا شيئا مما فيه.فأمر النبي بجلد الفقيه المذكور فتشفع أبوبكر للنبي بأن يترك جلد الفقيه.فقام الفقيه من النوم وأثر السياط على ظهره.حكاية الكتاني من هذا النوع.
قاتلهم الله كيف يوافق النبي على ما في الإحياء من المصائب والأحاديث الموضوعة.ومتى كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقرأ ويكتب.ومثل هذه الحكايات كثيرة في كتب المتصوفة.فالسلط  ن عبد الحفيظ سيجازيه الله سبحانه وتعالى خيرا على قتل ذلك الحلولي الساحر الذي يدعي القطبية ويدعي رؤية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
وأظن أن حمزة الكتاني لفق هذه الحكاية أو غيره اعتمادا على ما روي من أن الإمام أحمد دعى على ابن أبي دؤاد الذي تسبب في فتنته فأصابته دعوة الإمام أحمد فأصابه مرض ضل يعوي معه كالكلب ويقول ما لي وللإمام أحمد.
وهذا جائز فنصرة الله للمظلوم لا تتأخر.علما بأن الإمام أحمد كان في موقف دفاع عن دين الله وعن شريعته.
أما محمد بن عبد الكبير الكتاني ففي موقف دفاع عن الحلول والاتحاد والكفر والزندقة.

----------


## أبو الوليد المغربي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.قولك حمزة الكتاني "وخاتمة القول: وصلنا بالسند الصحيح أن المولى عبد الحفيظ مات وهو يقول: "مالي ومال الكتاني، مالي ومال الكتاني؟"...غفر الله لنا وله."
هذا الكلام يحتاج الى دليل صحيح.خصوصا تحت ظل ما نعرفه من الصوفية  من الحكايات الخرافية  التي يختلقونها لإشاعة الخوف والرعب والإرهاب الفكري على مخالفيهم.
وكما نعلم جميعا من قضية احراق كتاب احياء علوم الدين في المغرب.فقد أفتى علماء أهل السنة المرابطون باحراق هذا الكتاب 
بمباركة كثير من أهل العلم كأبي الوليد الطرطوشي وابن العربي المالكي والقاضي عياض وأبي الوليد الباجي وابن حمدين وغيرهم من علماء الأندلس وغيرهم.وقد استجاب لهذه الفتوى أمير المسلمين علي بن يوسف بن تاشفين وأمر باحراق الكتاب وأوعد بالعقوبة كل من وجد عنده هذا الكتاب.فأشاع الصوفية خرافة منامية  من أن الفقيه الذي أفتى باحراق كتاب الغزالي  قد جاءه في المنام ومعه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأبو بكر وعمر فشكا الغزالي الفقيه المذكور الى النبي وقال يا رسول الله اقتص لي منه.فتناول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  كتاب الإحياء وقرأه ثم ناوله أبوبكر ثم عمر فلم ينكروا شيئا مما فيه.فأمر النبي بجلد الفقيه المذكور فتشفع أبوبكر للنبي بأن يترك جلد الفقيه.فقام الفقيه من النوم وأثر السياط على ظهره.
فحكاية الكتاني من هذا النوع.
قاتلهم الله كيف يوافق النبي على ما في الإحياء من المصائب والأحاديث الموضوعة.ومتى كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقرأ ويكتب.ومثل هذه الحكايات كثيرة في كتب المتصوفة.فالسلط  ن عبد الحفيظ سيجازيه الله سبحانه وتعالى خيرا على قتل ذلك الحلولي الساحر الذي يدعي القطبية ويدعي رؤية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
وأظن أن حمزة الكتاني لفق هذه الحكاية أو غيره اعتمادا على ما روي من أن الإمام أحمد دعى على ابن أبي دؤاد الذي تسبب في فتنته فأصابته دعوة الإمام أحمد فأصابه مرض ضل يعوي معه كالكلب ويقول ما لي وللإمام أحمد.
وهذا جائز فنصرة الله للمظلوم لا تتأخر.علما بأن الإمام أحمد كان في موقف دفاع عن دين الله وعن شريعته.
أما محمد بن عبد الكبير الكتاني ففي موقف دفاع عن الحلول والاتحاد والكفر والزندقة.

----------


## حمزة الكتاني

"الحلولي الساحر"...أتدري ما تقول يا أبا الوليد، أهكذا رق دينك؟...

أين إدارة المنتدى، أين مراقبتها لهؤلاء، أين الأخلاق والتربية، أين الدين والورع، أهكذا يشتم علماء الإسلام، بكل هذه السهولة، أهكذا يشتم آل بيت نبيكم يا سلفية؟؟؟؟؟...

ولكن صدق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم القائل فيما رواه عنه الباوردي، وابن عدي، والبيهقي في "الشعب" عن علي مرفوعا: "من لم يعرف عترتي والأنصار والعرب؛ فهو لإحدى ثلاث: إما منافق، وإما لزنيّة، وإما امرؤ حملته أمه لغير طُهر"...

ألا لعنة الله على الكاذبين...

وبيني وبينك الله يا أبا الوليد؛ إيتني بنقل من كلام الشيخ قدس سره تثبت فيه أنه:

1- ساحر.

2-يقول بالحلول والاتحاد...

وإلا فلعنة الله عليك إن كنت كاذبا...

----------


## حمزة الكتاني

تابع مقتطفات من دعوة الإمام أبي الفيض محمد بن عبد الكبير الكتاني رحمه الله تعالى

نوع من حملاته على علماء طريقته : 
قال في "رسالة المواخاة"( ): ((إنه - جل عدله - أمنكم على تبليغ شرعه إلى أَعْبُدِه، وجعلكم أوعية لحمله، ومكنكم من الإفصاح والتبيان عما استحفظكم، وأعطاكم فسحة من عز تمشون بها في الناس، وأعطاكم مقاليد النفوذ فيهم، فما عذركم مع الله سبحانه ومع رسوله صلى الله تعالى عليه وسلم وعلى آله، ومع أملاكه الكرام، ومع العلم الذي حُملتموه، ومع الإنسانية التي بها عرفتم، ومع تطويق الخلافة عن أهل الله - سبحانه - فيمن ائتمنوكم على أصحابهم ومريديهم وتلامذتهم في هذا التقاعد والتكاسل والعجز، وعدم النهضة الإيمانية، وعدم القيام على ساق في النصح لعباد الله وتذكيرهم بأيام الله، وعدم إرشادهم ودلالتهم على الله تعالى، والسكوت والمحاباة، والتلبس بالأغراض الشخصية، والتذرع  بالأحوال الطبيعية، وعدم النهضة لله بالله مع الله في الله لا لأمر نفساني أصلا، ولا لمحبة محمدة، ولا لقصد ثواب ولا حظ أخروي؟؟؟)).

رأيه في أخوة العلماء :
قال في "رسالة المواخاة"( ): ((وصورة الأُخُوة التي أعقد بينكم: أن تتجردوا كلكم عن الأحوال الشخصية والأغراض الطبيعية، وتتحركوا حركة إيمانية، ونهضة روحانية، وتكونوا في الحق سواء، وكان عمر - رضي الله عنه - وقافا عند كتاب الله تعالى( )، لا يكن  فيكم عال ولا نازل، ولا مقدم ولا مؤخر، ولا شريف ولا عالم، ولا رئيس ولا متعال، بل كونوا في الحق سواء {قوامين بالقسط شهداء لله ولو على أنفسكم أو الوالدين والأقربين}. [ النساء: 135])).

وقال أيضا( ): ((وروح هذا الإخاء: أن تكونوا عارين عن الحظوظ الطبيعية، وعن ملاحظة الأحوال الشخصية، وأن تكونوا عونا على الحق لا على مقتضيات النفوس، وإذا قمتم؛ فقوموا بالله لله عن أمر الله، مراعاة لحقوق الله ولو على أنفسكم)).

وقال أيضا( ): ((ومن روح هذا الإخاء: الانتصاب لدوام النصح لعبيد الله تعالى، وتلون الدعوة إليهم، كل حسب قابليته، وكم من واحد ينجـح في النصح، ويُساء به الظن أنه لا يقبله، وأقرب الناس من الله أبعدهم منه، وأبعد الناس من الله أقربهم منه)).

نوع من حملاته على أصحاب الإمتيازات الأجنبية:
قال في "ختمة الآجرومية"( ) أثناء حديثه عن علامات محبة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((ومنها: بغض كل من انتمى للكفرة – أي: أرباب الإحتماء بهم - وقد حذر الحق من ذلك في غير ما آية: {لا يتخذ المومنون الكافرين أولياء من دون المومنين ومن يفعل ذلك فليس من الله في شيء}. [ آل عمران : 28]. أفادت الآية: النهي عن موالاة الكفار، إما استقلالا وإما اشتراكا مع المومنين، والصورتان داخلتان في منطوق النهي)).

((قال في "الكشاف"، و"روح البيان": يعني: إنه منسلخ من ولاية الله رأسا. وقال بعضهم: أي: فليس من أهل دين الله؛ لأن الشخص إنما ينتظم في أصل الدين نفسه. وفي "الجلالين": فليس من دين الله في شيء؛ أي: إنه بريء منه ومفارق دينه)). 

((وقال تعالى: {ومن يتولهم منكم  فإنه منهم}. [ المائدة : 51]، قال ابن عباس: أي: كافر مثلهم. وقال الزَجَّاج( ): من اتخذهم عضدا على المسلمين؛ فهو منهم. وقال ابن عطية( ): من تولاهم بمعتقده ودينه؛ فهو منهم في الكفر واستحقاق النقمة والخلود في النار، ومن تولاهم بأفعاله من العضد في النصر ونحوه، دون معتقد ولا إخلال بإيمان؛ فهو منهم في المقت والمذمة الواقعة عليهم وعليه)). 

((وقال تعالى: {ترى كثيرا منهم – أي: منافقي أهل المدينة - يتولون الذين كفروا لبيس ما قدمت لهم أنفسهم أن سخط الله عليهم وفي العذاب هم خالدون. ولو كانوا يومنون بالله والنبيء وما أنزل إليه ما اتخدوهم أولياء، ولكن كثيرا منهم فاسقون}. [ المائدة : 80، 81]. قال في "الكشاف"( ): يعني: أن موالاة المشركين كفى بها دليلا على نفاقهم، وأن إيمانهم ليس بإيمان. وفي "الجلالين"( ): أي: خارجون عن الإيمان)). 

((وعلى كل؛ فالاحتماء بهم ومصادقتهم واتخاذهم أصدقاء؛ جرحة في الدين. قال في "الكشاف": فإن موالاة الولي وموالاة عدوه متنافيان:
تود عدوى ثم تزعم أنني===صديقك؛ ليس النَوْك عنك بعازب( )أي: ليس الحمق عنك ببعيد)).

وسيأتي في وثيقة "البيعة الحفيظية"( ) التي كان له شرف وضع شروطها؛ أنه: طالب بتطهير المغرب من دنس الحمايات.

دعوته إلى إقامة العدل، والإخلاص في العمل، وأداء الشهادة ابتغاء وجه  الله:
قال في "رسالة المواخاة"( ): ((أمر - سبحانه - عباده المومنين أن يكونوا قوامين بالقسط؛ أي: العدل، فلا يعدلوا عنه يمينا ولا شمالا، ولا تأخذهم في الله لومة لائم، ولا يصرفـهم عنه صارف. وأن يكونوا متعاونين متساعدين، متعاضدين متناصرين فيه، وقوله سبحانه : {شهداء لله}. [ النساء : 135]. هو كقوله جل ثناؤه: {وأقيموا الشهادة لله}. [الطلاق : 2]، أي: أدوها ابتغاء وجه الله: فـ: {كل شيء هالك إلا وجهه}. [ القصص : 88]، أي: كل شيء ابتغي به غير وجه الله هالك مضمحل، لا أثر له ولا نور، ولا تهذيب للنفس يصحب فعله، ولا نتيجة يجدها المكلف من التلبس بفعله، إذ الشرائع كلها أدوية روحانية، وطب إلهي للأمراض الحاصلة للأرواح والعقول والنفوس والأسرار)). 

((فإنما سماه – جل اسمه – هالكا؛ لأنه لا أثر له في الوجود ولا في نفس العامل ولا في الواقع، ولا يجد له المكلف ثمرة يوم التغابن، إلا وجهه؛ أي: إلا ما ابتغي به وجهه جل سناه. فإذا أديت الشهادة ابتغاء وجه الله؛ كانت صحيحة خالية من التحريف والتبديل والكتمان، ولذلك قال جل علاه : {ولو على أنفسكم}. [ النساء : 135]، أي: اشهد الحق ولو عاد ضرره عليك، وإذا سئلت عن الأمر؛ فقل الحق فيه، ولو عاد ضرره عليك)).

دعوته إلى الصدع بالحــق :
وقال فيها أيضا( ): ((لا يحدث من الصدع بالحـق ضرر أصلا؛ لقول الله جل مجده: {إن تنصروا الله ينصركم - ولم يقل سبحانه: يخذلكم - ويثبت أقدامكم}. [ محمد : 7]، ولم يقل سبحانه: "ويزلزل أقدامكم". فالوهم والخيال نسخ هذه الآية الكريمة وأشباهها، وفي الحقيقة: محبتــُنا المنزلة في قلوب الخلق وحُب المحمدة والعلو في الأرض؛ هو الذي نسخها، فلذلك لم ننصر الله ولم ينصرنا: {ولينصرن الله من ينصره إن الله لقوي عزيز}. [ الحج : 40])).

-يتبع-

----------


## حمزة الكتاني

رده على من يزعم أن الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر يسقط من قلوب الخلق :
وقال فيها أيضا( ): ((يتوهم أهل الحجاب أن أمرهم بالمعروف، ونهيهم عن المنكر، يسقطهم من قلوب الخلق، وهو وهم كاذب؛ إذ الأنبياء والرسل عليهم الصلاة والسلام، والورثة الكاملون، لم يسكتوا طرفة عين عن النصح للخلق كافة، لكن مع السياسة العادلة الشرعية؛ فنتج نصحُهم، وقـــُبل رُشدهم، وصادف محلا للقــَبول. إنما كان قصدهم بالنهي عن المنكر: حفظ الأمة، والأخذ بزمام الشهوات والشبهات في الدين؛ فردوها كما تــُرَد جِماح الخيل باللجُم( )، وكان قصدهم: امتثال أمر الله - جل قدسه - بما طوقـهم من حُسن الرعاية في الرعية، والقيام على حفظها عن أمر الله سبحانه)).

((وقد بالغ الخاتم الماحي، صلوات الله وسلامه عليه، في النصح ورد الشوارد، وقمْع الأوابد إلى جلال الربوبية، إلى أن أسلم شيطانه صلوات الله وسلامه عليه فصار لا يأمره إلا بخير( )، وللعلماء الوارثين حظ من هذا الباب أيضا...إلخ)).

تأنيبه لمن يهمل الإنسانية :
وقال فيها أيضا( ): ((لم تبق إلا الأغراض والشوائب، والحظوظ والرياسات التي لا تسمن ولا تغني من جوع، ولا يحصد منها الإنسان ثمرة {يوم تجد كل نفس ماعملت من خير محضرا}. [ آل عمران : 30]. {يوم لا ينفع  مال ولا بنون إلا من أتى الله بقلب سليم}. [ الشعراء : 88]. أي: مما سواه جل سلطانه)).

((وكل من يقوم مع حظوظ نفسه وشهواته وأغراضه؛ فقد أهمل الإنسانية وأوضاعها. وكل من لا إقدام له على المعالي والمعاني والتجرد عن الأحوال الشخصية؛ فلم يظهر شرف الإنسانية، إذ من خاصية الإنسانية: الشهامة والإقدام، بل من خواص الحيوانية أيضا!)).

رأيه فيما وصل إليه الأجانب من النفوذ في العالم :
وقال فيها أيضا( ): ((وقد علمتم ما وصل إليه الأجانب اليوم من النفوذ في العالم؛ فإنما وصلوا لذلك بأمور؛ منها: الحرية. التي عبر عنها الشرع الكريم بالقسط. والعدل والنصح، وعدم المــُحاباة والقيام في كل موطن وما يقتضيه، ومعرفة كل منصب وما يطلبه، وعدم إهمال بعضها بعضا، ومعرفتهم بحق من ظهر فيه أدنى نبوغ وتيقظ، وعدم إهماله حقه، وعدم رفضه.. بخلاف غيرهم)).

معوقات الإسلام في نظره:
وقال فيها أيضا( ): ((إن من أسباب انحطاط الأمة الإسلامية في كل صقع: إهمال من نبغ فيهم كاتبا أو شاعرا، أو مشيرا، أو صانعا يحسن صنعة التَجْبيص أو البناء، أو الأواني أو الثياب، أو صاحب صوت حسن، أو تنحاش إليه الخلق؛ يرمونه رمية واحدة عن قوس واحد. ولم يكن صدر الإسلام كذلك!)).

((ومن أسباب انحطاط الملة أيضا: عدم الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر، واشترطوا له شروطا قل أن تتفق؛ فعرقلوا مساعي الشرع بتلك الشرائط، والله سبحانه يقول: {فلولا كان من القرون من قبلكم أولوا بقية ينهون عن الفساد في الأرض}. [ هود : 116]. وقال بعد أن قسم بني إسرائيل فرقا: {وقالت أمة منهم لم تعظون قوما الله مهلكهم أو معذبهم عذابا شديدا قالوا معذرة إلى ربكم ولعلهم يتقون. فلما نسوا ما ذُكروا به أنجينا الذين ينهون عن السوء}. [ الأعراف : 164، 165]. فطائفة أمرت ونهت، نجاها سبحانه، وطائفة نهت من نهى عن المنكر، وقالوا: "الله مهلكهم أو معذبهم"، وطائفة لم تأتمر ولم تنته؛ فأهلك جل سلطانه الطائفتين: {وأخذنا الذين ظلموا بعذاب بئيس بما كانوا يفسقون. فلما عتوا عما نهوا عنه قلنا لهم كونوا قردة خاسئين}. [ الأعراف : 165]، {فجعلناها نكالا لما بين يديها وما خلفها وموعظة للمتقين}. [ البقرة : 66]. مع أن النهي وقع عن المكروه زمن النبوة، وعن ترك المندوب وعن ترك السنن... إلخ)).

وقال فيها أيضا( ): ((إن من أسباب انحطاط الملة: ذكر الأحكام مجردة عن أسرارها، وقول أهل الفروع: هذا تعبدي، هو عجز منهم عن بيان الحكمة والسر، والشرع كله مكشوف لأهل العلم بالله ليس عندهم فيه شيء غير معقول المعنى، و"من يرد الله به خيرا يفقهه في الدين"( )، والفقه : الفهم، أي: عن الله في شرعه، وهو: المعنى بالغريزة في حديث: "إذا حفظ الرجل القرآن، واحتسى من أحاديث رسول الله، وكانت هناك غريزة؛ فهو خليفة من خلفاء الرسل")).

وقال فيها أيضا( ): ((ومن أسباب انحطاط الإسلام: عدم العمل على كتب الحديث في باب التأديب والتهذيب، والأخلاق والمعاشرة، والرقائق والآداب)).

-يتبع-

----------


## حمزة الكتاني

دعوته إلى النظام الشورى :
وقال فيها أيضا( ): ((وإذا أردتم إبرام أمر؛ فليكن شورى بينكم، وليس أحد منكم أحق بالإيثار بالحق من الآخر. فمن لاح على لسانه الحق؛ فليتبع. واستحضروا سر قول الشارع: "والله لو سرقت فلانة لقطعت يدها"( ). يعني: فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام؛ وحاشاها. وتذكروا قوله عند قرب أجله صلى الله عليه وسلم : "من ضربته  - أو كذا أو كذا - فليقتص مني"( )، ومن يعدل إذا لم يعدل الله ولا رسوله صلى الله تعالى عليه؟!. وتذكروا نقله عن الله - جل سلطانه - آيات مفزعة، محرقة مهولة، لولا أن الأمر حق ونبوة؛ لما ظهرت تلك الآيات، ولكـــُتمت. وكان ذلك من إحدى علامات النبوة...إلخ)).

وسيأتي في الوصل الثالث عشر، أنه: أول من دعا إلى الملكية الدستورية في الشروط التي اشترطها على الملك عبد الحفيظ أثناء بيعته بفاس، كما يستفاد ذلك من المادة التالية: 

((إذا عرض ما يوجب مفاوضة مع الأجانب في أمور سلمية أو تجارية؛ فلا يبرم أمرا منها إلا بعد الصدع به للأمة، حتى يـقع الرضى منها بما لا يقدح في دينها، ولا في عوائدها، ولا في استقلال سلطانها...)).

تمنيه إصدار مجلة :
وقال فيها أيضا( ): ((وكان ينبغي لعلماء الملة لما رأوا هذه الجرائد العجمية انتشرت؛ أن يفهموا أن ظهورها حرب بالأقلام في الحقيقة لأهل الملة، فكان ينبغي لهم أن يضعوا تأليفا - ولو أن تشترك فيه جمعية دينية - ويكلف كل واحد بتحرير كتاب فيه، وينسب الكتاب لجمعيتهم؛ في أسرار الشريعة المطهرة، وبيان مواقـع نجومها المــُقــْسَم بها في قوله سبحانه: {فلا أقسم بمواقع النجوم. وإنه لقسم لو تعلمون عظيم}. [ الواقعة : 75]. ويطبعوا هذا التأليف مجانا لله ولرسوله وشكرا للأمانة، وحفظا للإيمان في قلوب الأمة، ورعيا للوطن، ومقابلة للحرب بالسلم، وإدحاضا للأباطيل وعرقلة لمساعيها بالحجج الدامغة، ويطبعوا منه الآلاف من النسخ، ويفرقونه في الدنيا لله. ولو وقع مثل هذا؛ لحدثت أمور في العالم خيرية وسماوية. ولكن إهمال القرائح وعقمها أنتج نتائج وخيمة لا تحمد. فأنيبوا إخواني وأحبابي وتداركوا ما أمكن تداركه)).

صور من ثورته على المجتمع :  
وقال فيها أيضا( ): ((تجد المسلمين كأنهم مِلل لا يتوارثون، يعرض هذا بوجهه ويعرض هذا بوجهه، وفي الحديث: "لا تدخلوا الجنة حتى تومنوا، ولا تومنوا حتى تحابوا. ألا أدلكم على شيء إذا فعلتموه تحاببتم؟؛ أفشو السلام بينكم"( ). وفي الحديث: "تصافحوا يذهب الغل من قلوبكم"( ). فالمصافحة السنية طب إلهي مذهب للضغائن والأحقاد. وقد جعل - جل ثناؤه - العداوة والبغضاء في القرآن أشد من شرب الخمر، وأقبح وأظلم وأشنع؛ فقال: {إنما يريد الشيطان أن يوقع بينكم العداوة والبغضاء في الخمر والميسر - فالخمر والميسر وسيلة عند الشيطان لإيقاع العداوة والبغضاء- ويصدكم عن ذكر الله وعن الصلاة فهل أنتم منتهون}. [ المائدة : 91]. ووصف أهل الجنة بصفتين، فمن وجدتا فيه؛ فهو من أهل الجنة، ومن لا؛ فلا: {ونزعنا ما في صدورهم من غل إخوانا على سرر متقابلين}. [ الحجر : 27]. والثانية: {لا يسمعون فيها لغوا ولا تاثيما. إلا قيلا سلاما سلاما}. [ الواقعة : 25، 26]. أي: مجالسهم طاهرة من اللغو، فضلا عن آفات اللسان المذكورة في "الإحياء". فلا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم)).

((فأصل كل معصية وغفلة وشهوة: الرضى عن النفس. وأصل كل طاعة ويقظة وعفة: عدم الرضى منك عنها. وأن تصحب جاهلا لا يرضى عن نفسه؛ خير لك من أن تصحب عالما يرضى عن نفسه، وأي علم لعالم يرضى عن نفسه، وأي جهل لجاهل لا يرضى عن نفسه؟... إلخ))( ).

وقال أيضا( ): ((العلماء إذا لم يرثوا نبيهم ومتبوعهم - صلى الله عليه - في هذه الأحوال؛ ففيم يرثونه؟!)).

وقال أيضا( ): ((جل أخوة الناس اليوم نفاق، ولم يستح الشارع من الصحابة إذ قال: "أثقل الصلاة على المنافقين: صلاة العشاء وصلاة الفجر"( )، وقال الصحابي: "ولقد رأيتــُنا وما يتخلف عنها – أي: الصبح - في الجماعة إلا منافق...إلخ)).

وقال أيضا( ): ((قد صارت جموع المسلمين كلها خوضا في الباطل، وقد ذكر سبحانه قوما سئلوا لأي شيء سلكوا سقر؟؛ فقالوا: {لم نك من المصلين. ولم نك نطعم المسكين. وكنا نخوض مع الخائضين}. [ المدثر : 42، 43]. وكأن أعمال الناس اليوم صــــارت أعمال من لا يومــــن بيوم الحساب!)).

نوع من حملاته على المواطنين الذين يهملون البضائع المغربية ويتهافتون على البضائع الأجنبية:
قال في كتابه "بيان الآفات"( ): ((فإنا لله على ضعف إيماننا حتى تركنا الشعائر الإسلامية، وأقمنا الوظائف الرومية. فكيف لا يغلبوا علينا وقد هجرنا سنن نبينا، وعمرنا أوقاتنا بسننهم وآلاتهم، وبضائعهم وزخارفهم، ومحدثاتهم التي تشغل القلوب والأبصار؟. حتى إذا سمعك شخص تقول: إن النصراني الفلاني قدم ومعه الزخارف الدنيوية، والأشغال التي تنسينا الآخرة وأهلها، وتقسى قلوبنا وتزهدنا في الحِرَف الإسلامية التي يَتَمَعَّشُ بها المساكين والدراويش الذين غلب عليهم طِيب الأكلة، فأظمئوا نهارهم، وأسهروا ليلهم فيها، ولما ينكبُّ المسلمون على تلك الوساوس تضيع حرفة ذلك المسكين. وإلى أين يذهب؟، أسرج دابته، وأيقظ نفسه - ولو بعد العشاء الأخيرة - ودفع الكسل عن نفسه، وربما لم يصل العشاء تعللا بأن الكسل غلبه. ويذهب عنده، ولا يجده في محله. أو يجده ولا يأذن له في الدخول عليه؛ فيرجع، ويتكرر تردده عليه لأجل الهوايات، وإذا استدعاه مومن خالص الإيمان، لإكرام أو طلبه لشفاعة - إن كانت له وجاهة - أو سمع جنازة مسلم، أو طلبه أن يستقرضه أو يسلفه أو يستخدمه؛ لما وجد شيئا أثقل عليه من ذلك)).

((وكل هذا سببه أمران: هُجران علم الرياضة اليوم بالمغرب، وعدم المذاكرة فيه، وعدم التأليف فيه، وعدم استعماله حتى يعلمه الناس. و: عدم بث الشعائر الإسلامية، وإظهارها من أهل الفضل والعلم؛ فتجد المساجد خالية، ما فيها إلا أهل الحِرف والصنائع، مع أن أهل العلم ينبغي لهم أن لا يُهملوا حضور الجماعات؛ لينتفع الناس ولو برؤيتهم وتُؤَدَِتهم وأناتهم، وإماطتهم الأذى عن الطريق، ومحافظتهم على الرواتب، وجُثيهم على الرُكب بين يدي الله في المساجد، والإكثار من تلاوة القرآن جهرا حتى يتذكر العالم، ويتأسى الغافل)).

((فالعُصاة جهروا بمعاصيهم وما استحيوا، وأهل الفضل كتموا طاعتهم. فمن يُظهر الشعائر الإسلامية، ومن يعلن بالوظائف المحمدية؟، فــ: "رحم الله عبدا أظهر من نفسه قوة"؛ كما في الحديث))( ).

نوع من علاجه لداء الفرقة والاختلاف :
قال في عهوده الكتانية( ): ((العهد الأول: حفظ الرابطة الإخائية، والمودة الإيمانية، مع بعضكم بعضا، بحيث تجعلون جميعكم نفسا واحدة، قائمة بذات واحدة، ولينظر كل واحد منكم هذا النظر؛ فربما تَحَصَّل منه نتائـج، الإخلال بها هو الذي أوصل العالم الإسلامي لهذا الحد في جميع معمور الأرض، فقد تجــــد الجمع مجتمعا وهو يصـــــدق عليه قول العـــــالم: {تحسبهم جميعا وقلوبهم شتى}. [ الحشر : 14])).

((وما شرع الله – سبحانه – الجماعة والجمعة والأعياد، وصلاة الكسوف والخسوف، والاستسقاء والموسم الأكبر بعرفه؛ إلا للألفة والائتلاف، وحسن التآخي، ولطف تحكيم الروابط الدينية، حتى تأتلف القلوب على محبة الدين وخدمته، والتشرف بالتلبس بشعائره، والقيام بوظائفه. وقد يسري الأمان منا لبعضنا بعضا؛ فلا نطمح إلا لمحاسن بعضنا وذكرها ونشرها. وبذلك ينتظم شمل الأخوة الإسلامية، ويدوم التعاضد والترقي في المعارج التي توجب رضوان الله الأكبر، وتنتج رضى الله الأكبر، وتنتج رضى الخلق أيضا. فما شرع - سبحانه – الشرائع؛ إلا ليستر قبائحنا ومساوئنا لو علمنا سر مشروعيتها. لأنا إذا امتثلناها؛ قامت بنا المحامد، واجتنبنا المذام. وبذلك يحصل قصد الشارع :

على نفسه فليبك من ضاع عمره===وليس له منها نصيب ولا سهم( )
-يتبع-

----------


## حمزة الكتاني

دعوته إلى الثبات في باب الله وتحمل الشدائد في سبيل الدين:
قال في رسالة بعثها من مراكش سنة 1314 لتلامذته بفاس:

((اِعلموا - إخواني - أن عنوان المجد والشرف، وترجمان السعادة الأبدية، والقرب المعنوي من رب الأرباب، وبرنامج رضى الله الأكبر؛ هو: الثبات في باب الله تعالى، وعدم التزلزل عن بابه إذا بدت النكبات والنزلات: {ولنبلونكم حتى نعلم المجاهدين منكم والصابرين ونبلو أخباركم}. [ محمد : 31]، {أحسب الناس أن يتركوا أن يقولوا آمنا وهم لا يفتنون. ولقد فتنا الذين من قبلهم فليعلمن الله الذين صدقوا وليعلمن الكاذبين}. [ العنكبوت : 2، 3]. وإذا لم تثبتوا في باب الله؛ ذهبتم جفاء، وكنتم مع المفتونين بالحظوظ النفسية، والقواطع الوهمية. وإذا ثَبَتم؛ انخرطتم في سلك الرِبيين، {فما وهنوا لما أصابهم في سبيل الله وما ضعفوا وما استكانوا والله يحب الصابرين}. [ آل عمران : 146]، وما جزاء الصبر إلا الصبر. وإذا لم يساعدكم الدهر على ما تريدون؛ فساعدوه على ما يريد، وإذا قام بكم الزمان؛ فاجلسوا واسكـــُنوا ولا تــُطاولوه؛ فإنه لا يُقــَاوَم، فليس في الإمكان أبدع مما كان ( ). "لا تسبوا الدهر؛ فإن الله هو الدهر"( ) كما في الحديث الصحيح...)). 

((غير أن الصبر مُر، لا يتجرعه إلا حُر، والنكبة واحدة؛ فإذا جزعت فهما اثنتان، ولا ينجيكم من تجليات الدهر إلا الصبر عليها، فإن صبرتم؛ أحبكم الله، وإذا أحبكم؛ لا يعذبكم. فاستوصوا بأنفسكم خيرا، ولا تهملوها حتى يقع لها التلف من حيث لا تشعرون، وفي الحديث: "إن لنفسك عليك حقا"( ))).

وبعد أن استعرض جماعة من أئمة الإسلام الذين امتحنوا في سبيل الله؛ قال: ((ولو ذكر الإنسان ما وقع للأنبياء والصحابة، والخلفاء والملوك على اختلاف طبقاتهم، والأدباء على اختلافهم، والمشايخ على اختلافهم؛ لما وسع ذلك مجلدان أو أكثر، ومع هذا كله؛ فمقادر أهل المجد محفوظة، على منصة التبجيل بأعين الاحترام ملحوظة، وعند الممات تظهر التركات)).

وقال في أخرى كتبها من مراكُش أيضا: ((وكم قاسى مولانا رسول الله في بداية البعثة من الشدائد، حتى اضطره الحال إلى أن اختفى صلى الله عليه وسلم ثلاث سنين في دار الأرقم ابن أبي الأرقم، إلى أن أسلم عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه، فكان ذلك من أسباب الفتح؛ لحِكم اقتضتها المشيئة الإلهية. وكذلك سير الصحابة - رضي الله عنهم - للحبشة، فرارا من إذاية أهل مكة لهم، ومعهم بنته صلى الله عليه وسلم: أم كلثوم)).

((وكم أوذي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الله حتى قال: "ما أوذي أحد بمثل ما أوذيت"( ). وسلاه الحق آلافا من المرات في القرآن الكريم؛ حتى لا يتنغص بمكائدهم، ولا يكـترث بخدعهم، فإن الباطل له جولة، ثم يضمحل، والحق له صولة، ظهر أو خفي)).

((ومن جملة أسباب ذكر القصص في القرآن، والتفنن في تعدادها المرة بعد المرة، وذكرها على أساليب مختلفة في سورة واحدة: تسليته صلى الله عليه وسلم، وتطمين قلبه المكرم. قال الله تعالى : {قد نعلم - يا محمد - أنه ليحزنك الذي يقولون فإنهم لا يكذبونك ولكن الظالمين بآيات الله يجحدون}. [ الأنعام : 33]، {ولقد كذبت رسل من قبلك فصبروا على ما كذبوا وأوذوا حتى أتاهم نصرنا ولا مبدل لكلمات الله ولقد جاءك من نبإي المرسلين}. [ الأنعام : 34]. أي: ما تجرعوه من الغــُصص في مكابدة الخلق في جانب الله؛ فلتكن أنت كذلك!)). 

((على أن هذا من جملة الإرث الذي ينبغي للعلماء أن يرثوه من الأنبياء في حديث: "العلماء ورثة الأنبياء"( )، فإذا بهم إذا سمعوا من أوذي في جانب الله بسبب تعاونه مع إخوانه على البر والتقوى؛ يجعلون ذلك من أسباب الطعن فيه، والتوصل للتمضمض بعرضه، ولا يعدونها من مناقبه؛ حيث ظهر فيه نعت من نعوت أصفياء الله من خلقه، وهو من عدم إنصاف من لم يعرف هذا الملحظ، ومن عرفه ولم يفهمه للخلق فقد غلط العامة وغالط نفسه، وخاطر بنفسه، قال تعالى: {وإذ أخذ الله ميثاق الذين أوتوا الكتاب لتبيننه للناس ولا تكتمونه}. [ آل عمران : 187]. وغير خفي أن الدين: إيمان وإسلام وإحسان. وغير خفي أن الإحسان ما تظاهر به إلا العارفون رضي الله عنهم، وهو ملزوم؛ يلزمه: الإيمان والإسلام، كما أن المتكلمين قاموا بوظائف الإيمان، وأهل الفقه قاموا بشعائر الإسلام، والإحسان: "أن تعبد الله كأنك تراه، فإن لم تكن تراه فإنه يراك"( ). وبالجملة؛ فاثبتوا في باب الله)).

وقال في رسالة بعث بها من تادلة إلى والده - قدس سره - سنة 1315: ((أنا أحب أن أكون ممن أوذي في ذات الله؛ فإني أعشق مقام خُبَيْب( ) رضي الله عنه، ومقام سعيد بن جُبَيْر( )، المذكور في آخر "القول الشافي"))( ).

دعوته لتعليم المرأة :
قال في بعض رسائله: ((ومن حقوق الزوجة على الزوج: أن يعلمها أحكام الحيض، وأوقاته، وزيادته ونقصانه، وأحكام الاستحاضة، وعلم أوقات الإظهار، وليغنها بذلك عن سؤال غيره والظهور للرجال)).

((وكان ينبغي أن يجعل الولاة للنساء فقهاء أولياء، يؤَمَّنون على النفوس والأعراض والعورات، ويقومون بتعليم النسوة. فالمرأة لا تحضر مجالس التعليم والتأديب، والولاة لا يلتفتون لذلك، والزوج لا يعتني بما يصلح.. فمن يعلمها؟. ولذلك ورد: "لا يلقى اللهَ عبدٌ بذنب أعظم من جهالة أهله" ( ))).

((في الخبر المشهور: "كفى بالمرء إثما أن يُضيع من يعول"( )، ويقال: أول من يتعلق بالرجل يوم القيامة: زوجته ووُلــْده، فيوقفونه بين يدي الله عز وجل؛ فيقولون: يا ربنا؛ خذ حقنا من هذا؛ فإنه ما علمنا ما نجهل، وكان يطعمنا الحرام ونحن لا نعلم به. فيقتص لهم منه. وفي خبر: "إن العبد ليوقف للميزان وله من الحسنات أمثال الجبال، فيسأل عن رعاية عياله، والقيام بهن، وعن ماله: من أين اكتسبه وفيم أنفقه؟. حتى تستفرغ تلك المطالبات جميع أعماله، فلا تبقى له حسنة، فتنادي الملائكة عليهم السلام: هذا الذي أكل عياله حسناته في الدنيا، وارتهن اليوم بأعماله( )))...إلخ.

تنويهه ببقى ابن مَخْــلَد والألوسي والشَوكاني :
قال الشيخ عبد السلام بن المعطي العمراني - رحمه الله - في "اللؤلؤة الفاشية في الرحلة الحجازية"( )- أثناء حديثه عن إقامة المترجم بطنجة في شهر جمادى الأولى سنة 1321 في طريقه للحجاز- ما لفظه: ((سمعته - رضي الله عنه - يذكر بعض العلماء الماضين، وقال: تبارك الله على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وأمته؛ تقدم فيها أناس لولا أن النبوة ختمت به؛ لادُعِيَتْ فيهم النبوة!. فذكر منهم: بقى بن مخلد( )، وأثنى عليه الثناء الجميل، وقال: إنه ألف ستمائة مجلد)).

وقال المترجَم في جزء ألفه في سن رفع اليدين في الصلاة في المواطن الثلاثة( ): ((وقد ورد علينا تفسير من قِبَل بغداد؛ اسمه: "روح المعاني"، واسم مؤلفه: محمود الألوسي البغدادي( )، في تسعة أجزاء. ما ساعدني القلم والإملاء الروحي إلا أن أسميه: عالم المشرقين والمغربين، لا المغرب ولا المشرق، ولا المشرقين، ولا المغربين، ولو شئت أن أقول: عالم المشارق والمغارب لصدقني من مارسه وخالطه وكانت له ممارسة كبيرة قبل بمجموع التفاسير الموجودة والخفية، فهناك ربما يشهد بمثل ما شهدت. وإن وقعت له غفلات؛ فسبحان من لا يغفل، ولو ادعى الإجتهاد لما نازعته فيه!)). 

((وكذا شرح "منتقى الأخبار" لابن تيمية، للحافظ المتقن المتبحر محمد بن علي الشوكاني الصنعاني اليمني، سماه: "نيل الأوطار"( )، لو ادعاه؛ لسُلم له أيضا، كما يُعلم بمراجعته، مع يد بيضاء في العلوم، وذهن وقاد، وقلب يقظان، وهمة عُليا. وهذان الإمامان الجليلان مما يضِن وجودهما آخر الزمان. والألوسي الألوسي؛ فلله النوع الإنساني حيث كان هو منه، ولله التدبير الإلهي حيث استخلف سيدنا آدم في الأرض حتى استخرج من ظهره أمثاله، {وكان الله على كل شيء مقتدرا}. [ الكهف : 45])).

وهو كلام ينبئ عن المكانة السامية التي يحتلها في قلبه هؤلاء الأعلام وأشباههم من أئمة الإسلام؛ الذين كان لهم علم جم، واطلاع نادر، وقدرة على الاجتهاد وأخذ الأحكام من كتاب الله وسنة رسوله، وكانوا يعلنونها حربا شعواء على التعصب المذهبي.

انتهى هذا الفصل، ونسوق فيما - يلي إن شاء الله تعالى - كلام قيم للشيخ أبي الفيض في الرد على القائلين بالحلول والاتحاد....

----------


## علاء الجزائرى

انا سعيد بالانظمام :Smile:

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
شيخاي الجليلين "سليمان الخراشي" صاحب التآليف والردود البصيرة  و  "حمزة الكتاني "  سليل الأسرة العلمية العريقة ... 
اتشرف بدخول الموضوع شرفاً كبيراً كوني أمام علمين في السنّة ... أدخل الموضوع نائلاً من فضل مجلس علمٍ إذ أجلس في آخر الحلقة مستحيياً مراقباً متعلماً 
-أحب أعلام الكتانيين الفضلاء ، العلماء الأجلاء    
-قرأت أنهم أقاموا المدرسة الكتانية بالجزائر  ولا وافر علمٍ عندي بذلك 
-الزاوية الحملاوية أسمع عنها كونهم أبناء عمومة لنا لكن منازلهم بعيدةٌ عنا ... كطريقتهم أيضاً ... فأنا سلفيٌ لا طرقي   
الحملاوي المذكور أعلاه ابن عم لي نسباً ... لا طريقةً ....فلست على الطريقة الرحمانية إنما على الطريقة السلفية



> اقتباس:
> المدرسة والكلية الكتانية بقسنطينة: ... وبجواره مسجد للخطبة ، تصلى فيه الجمعة ، وتعقد به الدروس ، جدد بناءه " صالح باي " نحو سنة 1197 .
> الصحيح أن صالح باي هو الذي شيد جامع سيدي الكتاني عام 1189 ، ويشهد لهذا المقطوعة الشعرية التي نقشت على لوحة وُضعت عند مدخل المدرسة ، لهذا يسميه بعضهم بجامع صالح باي .
> وكان الجامع من مساجد المذهب الحنفي ، و كانت تتبع له مدرسة اشتهرت في العهد الفرنسي حين أصبحت هي المدرسة الشرعية الرسمية منذ 1850م ، و منذ 1947م أصبحت المدرسة الكتانية والجامع التابع لها تدعى : المعهد الكتاني الذي كان تحت إشراف عمر بن الحملاوي شيخ الطريقة الرحمانية ، و الذي كان ينافس معهد ابن باديس التابع لجميعة العلماء ، انظر " تاريخ الجزائر الثقافي " ( 1 / 261 ) ( 2 / 284 ) ( 3 / 263- 64 ) ( 5 / 82 ) .


نسبي اليهم غير أن طريقتي تنأى عنهم 



> اقتباس:
> وفي أوائل القرن الرابع عشر الهجري تحولت هذه المدرسة إلى كلية شرعية باسم " الكلية الكتانية " على يد العلامة المصلح الشيخ عمر بن الحملاوي .
> المعروف أن المدرسة الكتانية تحولت إلى معهد وليس إلى كلية ، وفرق بينهما ؛ لأن الأول للتعليم الثانوي ، والثاني للتعليم الجامعي ، ويشهد لهذا أن المعهد عرف في وقته باسم " معهد بن الحملاوي " ، نسبة إلى مديره عمر بن الحملاوي ، شيخ الطريقة الرحمانية ، ولا يُعلم عنه أنه كان مصلحاً ، بل كان معهده منافساً لمعهد ابن باديس التابع لجمعية العلماء الإصلاحية ، وكانت له علاقة بالتصوف وبالادراة الفرنسية ، كما تقدم .


للأسف كلٌ طريقته مع المستدمر 
إلى أن هذا يدل على أمرٍ آخر : 



> الزاوية الحملاوية بميلة تعود الى عرش الحملات ببلدية مسيف ويسمون بالحملات اي اولاد سيدي حملة المدفون بمنطقة المسيلة وهو الجد الاول للحملات اتى من المغرب نحو القرن الثامن الميلادي واستقر ببلدية مسيف التي تتوسط المسيلة باتنة وبسكرةويقدر عرش الحملات بنحو 40000ساكن
> الزاوية الحملاوية، واحدة من أقدم الزوايا في الجزائر، أسسها سيدي امحمد بن عبد الرحمن الأزهري في العصر العثماني على الطريقة الرحمانية متبعا في منهجه المذهب المالكي، ومخلفا جيلا من الأساتذة والفقهاء الدين حملوا من بعده تبليغ رسالته، وتعليم القرآن الكريم وتفسيره .
> تشرفت في البداية مدينة شلغوم العيد ‘ولاية ميلة’ باحتضان مدرستها على مدى عقود طويلة، أشرف عليها الشيخ علي الحملاوي الذي تلقى معالم الدين الحنيف على أيدي الشيخ العلامة بن حداد، قبل أن تنفيه قوات الاحتلال إلى جزيرة كاليدونيا مدة 4 سنوات، إثر مشاركته في ثورة المقراني، وقد تم الاعتراف بها أنداك كمدرسة رسمية لتعليم القرآن والعلوم الشرعية من قبل جامعة الزيتونة بتونس.
> واليوم ترقد الزاوية الحملاوية على ربوة بواد سقان منذ 120سنة، يشرف عليها الشيخ عبد المجيد الحملاوي الشاهد على تخرج أجيال من حفظة القرآن الكريم الذين تحولوا فيما بعد إلى أمة وأساتذة بنفس الزاوية، وقد بينت الإحصائيات الأخيرة أنه تم تخرج 1999طالب من مختلف ولايات الوطن إلى جانب طلبة من بوركينافاسو، من بينهم 200طالب أتموا الحفظ.
> يشار إلى أن الزاوية تحتوي على واحدة من أهم المكتبات الدينية في الجزائر، تحتوي على كتب ومخطوطات نادرة وقيمة، وهو الأمر الذي يقتضي الاهتمام بدعم القائمين عليها ماديا لترميمها.
> متابعة للموضوع أكثر في هذا الريبورتاج:


البدع لا تشفع لهؤلاء ما عملوا وعلموا 
رغم أني حملاويٌ لست طرقياً ، أنا من بطنٍ آخر بعيدٍ منازلاً ومناهجاً عن الزاوية 
والحملاويّ نسبةٌ ل "محمد بن عيسى " المسمى "حملة " و كان صالحاً ورعاً معلماً لأهالي المنطقة .... حيث جاء من المغرب من سلالة الأدارسة آل البيت .... فأخoكم من آل البيت تنقصه فقط الشهادة بذلك (إبتسامة) .. لكن  ( دعوها فهي منتنة ) ليس موضوعنا علم الأنساب 
وعرش الحمالات تفرّق في البلاد من الجزائر حتى تونس  
أحببت التعريف بهذا وبشيءٍ من أخبار الحملاويين الحسنيين الذين مثلوا المدرسة الكتانية قرب قسنطينة أو أسسوها المهم تعاونوا هناك  
اللهم ثبتنا على منهج القرآن والسنة بفهم سلف الأمة الصالح 
----
مدرج ضمن تقارير وحوارات 22 مايو 2009 ( اعذروني ليس لي التاريخ الهجري )

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> شيخاي الجليلين "سليمان الخراشي" صاحب التآليف والردود البصيرة  و  "حمزة الكتاني "  سليل الأسرة العلمية العريقة ... 
> اتشرف بدخول الموضوع شرفاً كبيراً كوني أمام علمين في السنّة ... أدخل الموضوع نائلاً من فضل مجلس علمٍ إذ أجلس في آخر الحلقة مستحيياً مراقباً متعلماً 
> -أحب أعلام الكتانيين الفضلاء ، العلماء الأجلاء    
> -قرأت أنهم أقاموا المدرسة الكتانية بالجزائر  ولا وافر علمٍ عندي بذلك 
> -الزاوية الحملاوية أسمع عنها كونهم أبناء عمومة لنا لكن منازلهم بعيدةٌ عنا ... كطريقتهم أيضاً ... فأنا سلفيٌ لا طرقي   
> الحملاوي المذكور أعلاه ابن عم لي نسباً ... لا طريقةً ....فلست على الطريقة الرحمانية إنما على الطريقة السلفية
> 
> 
> ...


هذا كافٍ في الرد على معاونة المدرسة الكتانية - الحملاوية للاستدمار   
بل الزوايا كانت على قسمين : من داهن الاستعمار ومن قاومه أشد المقاومة .... مع نبذنا للطرقية 

دامت السنة والسلفية منهجاً قويماً لنا جميعاً إخوتاه

جئت لا للجدال والمراء ... بل أنا تلميذٌ من خلف الحلقة مستحيٍ من جبال مثلكم في العلم ... متوارٍ عن نظراتكم المدققة  المحققة ....لأتعلم أشياء عن الكتانيين العلماء 

و لأضيف أشياء علمتها وفوائد من ابن عم لعرش الحملات ... لا مبفتخراً البتة .... فذنوبي كافيةٌ لتشغلني عن الفخر وعن الجدال والمراء 

أحبكم جميعاً في الله

----------


## أبو صهيب وليد بن سعد

يرفع ...

----------


## عبدالسلام الكتاني

السلام عليكم
من رأى فيلم the last samurai يفهم جيدا محنة ال الكتاني؛ فالساموراي الذين افنوا حياتهم في الدفاع عن سلطان اليابان وجدوا أنفسهم منبوذين أمام استفحال الحداثة؛ ولعب خصومهم لهم الالاعيب حتى حاربهم السلطان؛ مثال ذلك ال الكتاني فباستشهاد ابي الفيض آخر معاقل المقاومة العلمية الإسلامية ضد الهجمة الحداثية العلمانية استشهدت الأمة المغربية المحافظة، كما قال الشيخ حمزة رعاه الله؛ فحافظ المغرب العلامة الجبل عبدالحي الكتاني آخر رمق في الدفاع عن الهوية المغربية التقليدية الذي عارض بشدة توجه السلطان المغربي محمد بن يوسف نحو مشورة حزب الاستقلال على حساب علماء الشريعة، ربما أخطأ بمبايعة بن عرفة، لكن الأعمال بالنيات ، وعلمه الغزير يجعلنا نحسن به الظن، فلشعري لو سقط هذا الهرم من العلم والفقه في براثين الشيطان، فماذا نأمل في انفسنا؟؟؟؟ رحمهم الله أجمعين 
نحن رجال هذا الزمن علينا فهم ماضينا لنصلح اخطاءنا، ونحسن النية باجدادنا، ربما الواقع كان أقوى منهم، ولا استثني من ذلك السلاطين العلويين ونجدد بيعتنا لهم غفر الله لنا ولهم ، هداهم الله لما فيه خير البلاد والعباد.

----------


## سليمان الخراشي

وعليكم السلام .. عبدالسلام :
بارك الله فيكم عن رفع هذا المقال القديم الشائق. وما تفضلتم به معلوم ومُقدّر .
وقولكم : ( .. آخر رمق في الدفاع عن الهوية المغربية التقليدية ) : إن كانت تعني الدفاع عن المخالفات العقدية عند ( بعض ) أفراد الأسرة الكتانية ، فلا حاجة للدفاع ، بل يستبدلها أحفادهم الكرام بلزوم عقيدة وسنة جدهم الأكبر صلى الله عليه وسلم .
وأما في أمور ( التغريب ) ومظاهره ، فالمسلمون معكم ، قلبًا وقالبًا .
والله يحفظكم ويُسددكم ..

* ما أخبار د حمزة ؟ بلغوه سلامي ..

----------


## عبدالسلام الكتاني

شكرا اخي سليمان على ردك وتاييدك ، كتبت ما كتبت لأنه يحز في النفس أن هذا الجيل وحتى المثقفين منهم يجهل حقيقة الامور، وبجهل الداء يتعذر الدواء، شفانا الله وعجل بتحقيق وعده الموعود فإنه على كل شئ قدير.
بالنسبة للشيخ حمزة دخل في حزب النهضة والفضيلة منذ سنين لتحقيق أهداف أجداده المبجلين من زرع روح الإسلام  في الأمة ، لكنه خرج منه منذ أيام ، والسبب والله أعلم معلوم من تفرد بالرأي بين الأعضاء وغياب المشورة و المناصرة والله أعلم. 
دمتم بخير أن شاء الله

----------

